# PC-Zusammenstellungen August/September 2010



## Kyragan (4. August 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*PC-Zusammenstellungen Juni/Juli 2010*

Neuer Thread, neues Glück, (teilweise) neue Hardware und ein Neuer an der Konfigurationsschaltzentrale.
Für wen nicht das passende dabei ist darf sich gern zu Wort melden und seine Fragen loswerden. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich hier nicht der
einzige bin der willens ist sein Wissen über Hardware und Co. mit dem Rest des Forums zu teilen.
Um Euch nicht mit Informationen und Nerd-Knowledge zu erschlagen werde ich mich kurz halten und technische Eckpunkte in Spoilertags verfrachten.
Sollten dann immer noch Fragen offen sein: Stellt sie! Denn dafür sind Fragen da. 

Bevor es an die Konfigurationen selbst geht möchte ich noch ein paar allgemeine Fragen beantworten, die im Verlaufe einer Beratung immer wieder fallen.

*Welche Marken sind "die besten"?*

Die wahrscheinlich schwierigste Frage. Man muss es vor allem getrennt nach Komponenten betrachten. 
Bei Grafikkarten gilt: Alles was nicht gesondert gekennzeichnet ist entspricht dem Referenzmodell von ATi/AMD oder Nvidia. Demnach ist es völlig egal, ob
auf der Karte XFX, Sapphire oder Powercolor steht. Der einzige Unterschied ist der Pappkarton und der Aufkleber! Spezielle Modelle mit neuen Kühlern,
höheren Taktraten oder gar eigenen PCB-Designs sind gekennzeichnet und gesondert erwähnt!

Für Prozessoren, der Einfachheit halber in aller Kürze CPU genannt, gilt: Generell bedient AMD derzeitig ein verschobenes Segment gegenüber Intel, dass
mehr in die Preis-Leistungs-Ecke drängt, dabei jedoch die Performancekrone Intel überlässt. Diese Situation bringt, dass Intel zwar die schnellsten CPUs
besitzt im Gegenzug dafür aber auch mehr Geld möchte. Das gilt für die meisten der Intel-CPUs und gilt auch für Intels Chipsätze, was sich im Mainboard-
kaufpreis bemerkbar macht.

Für Arbeitsspeicher, oder kurz RAM, gilt: Generell sind alle frei auf dem Endkonsumentenmarkt erhältlichen Speicher mehr als tauglich. Interessant in
Sachen Speicher wird es vor allem, wenn es darum geht die Komponenten zu übertakten um mehr Leistung aus ihnen zu holen. Einige Marken haben hier
höherklassigere und demnach auch höherepreisige Modelle im Angebot. In Bezug auf deren Taktraten, Latenzen und schlussendlich auch auf die Übertaktbar-
keit. Wichtig beim RAM-Kauf ist eigentlich nur eines: Wer mehrere RAM-Riegel einsetzt sollte immer gleichartige Riegel verwenden. Bedeutet: Gleicher
Hersteller und gleicher Typ - was gleiche Taktraten, Latenzen und Speicherplatz impliziert.

Für Mainboards gilt: Nichts. Die großen Hersteller im Mainboardmarkt nehmen sich im Grunde nichts. Spitzenwerte im Bereich der Übertaktbarkeit werden
vor allem von Sondermodellen aus besonderen Performanceserien erreicht und bilden demnach eher die Ausnahme als die Regel.

Bei allen anderen Komponenten gibt es eine Vielzahl von Herstellern, die alle gute Produkte auf dem Markt haben und sich nur in Nuancen unterscheiden.
Sollten Fragen zu eben solchen Komponenten, wie beispielsweise dem Netzteil, auftauchen: Stellt sie!


*Ich trau es mir nicht zu meinen PC selbst zusammenzubauen, nicht doch lieber einen Fertig-PC?*

Nein. Im Grunde ist das Zusammenbauen eines Computers sehr simpel. Wer sich dennoch nicht in der Lage fühlt Technik für solch hohe Summen in die Hand
zu nehmen der kann bei einigen Händlern den Zusammenbau mit der Bestellung ordern. Natürlich gegen ein Endgeld. Wie hoch dieses ist und ob der von
euch gewählte Händler solch einen Service anbietet erfahrt ihr auf dessen Seite. Alternativ fragt einfach im Thread.


*Wo soll ich bestellen?
*
Generell gibt es sehr viele Händler, die Hardware verkaufen. Alle hier zusammengestellten PCs sind auf Durchschnittspreisen basiert, die mittels der
Preissuchmaschine geizhals.at ermittelt worden sind. Es gibt sehr viele Händler im World Wide Web. Generell empfielt es sich aber alle Teile bei einem
Händler zu bestellen um Versandkosten zu sparen. Einige User hier bevorzugen jenen Händler, anderen jenen. Ich möchte hier explizit keine Händler im
Sammelthread erwähnen um dem Vorwurf aus dem Weg zu gehen ich werbe auf buffed.de für einen Onlinehändler.


*Was ist mit der Garantie?
*
Garantie und Gewährleistung werden genauso gewährt, wie bei jedem anderen Kauf bei jedem anderen Händler auch. Geht ein Teil kaputt genügt es meist
dieses Teil mit einer Kopie der Rechnung an den Händler zu senden. Dieser wird die Garantieabwicklung dann vornehmen und das Teil reparieren oder 
ersetzen.
Die Garantie bezieht sich nie auf den gesamten PC sondern auf jedes Teil einzeln! Nach dem Ablauf der Gewährleistungsfrist kann es vorkommen, dass der
Händler die Abwicklung verweigert. Dies ist sein gutes Recht, da er nur im ersten halben Jahr dazu gesetzlich verpflichtet ist. 
Nicht der Händler gibt die Garantie, sondern der Hersteller des Produktes. In diesem Fall bedeutet das für euch, euch beim Hersteller Komponente bzw.
dessen Supportabteilung zu melden. Dies wickelt jeder Hersteller anders ab. Einigen genügt es das Teil einzusenden, bei anderen muss erst eine 
sogenannte RMA beantragt werden. Dort bekommt ihr eine Nummer zugewiesen unter der der Fall abgewickelt wird.
Achtung: Nicht alle Hersteller haben eine Niederlassung bzw. eine Supportaußenstelle in Deutschland! Einige Pakete müssen innerhalb der EU versendet
werden, andere sogar zum Stammsitz in die USA oder nach Asien (bspw. Taiwan). Demnach kann es eine zeitlang dauern bis Ersatz eintrifft.


*Ein letzter Hinweis in eigener Sache:* Alle PCs hier sind nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen von mir zusammengestellt! Ich übernehme keine Garantie dafür,
dass alle Teile erhältlich sind werde jedoch so schnell es geht aktualisieren. Außerdem werde ich von niemandem gesponsort oder sontiges. 
Viele Teile sind sehr gefragt und deshalb immer mal wieder kurzzeitig nicht erhältlich. Insbesondere trifft das aktuell auf Grafikkarten der ATi
Radeon HD58xx und HD57xx Serie zu. Das hat vor allem mit Produktionsschwierigkeiten(geringe Yieldraten, zu geringe Kapazitäten) bei TSMC dem 
Auftragsfertiger für diese Chips und dessen Verbindung mit einer hohen Nachfrage zu tun. Hier heißt es entweder geduldig sein, oder überall im Web
Ausschau halten ob sich kurzfristig eine ergattern lässt.
Sollte ein Produkt gar nicht mehr produziert werden werde ich es ersetzen. Wer solch einen Fall entdeckt ist gern dazu aufgerufen mir diesbezüglich
eine PN zu schreiben. 
Wenn eine Marke sehr oft verbaut wird dann liegt das vor allem an deren guten Produkten, nicht weil ich auf deren Gehaltsliste stehe![/font]


----------



## Kyragan (4. August 2010)

*ACHTUNG: MSI verkauft aktuell das 870A Fuzion und das 870A-G54 in Verbindung mit AMD Phenom II X4 und X6 CPUs mit einem Preisvorteil von bis zu 50&#8364;! Diese Aktion läuft bis zum 30.9. und ist ist in allen AMD-Konfigurationen ab 750&#8364; ein lohnenswertes Geschäft! *
*Nähere Informationen: http://www.msi-compu...a/score-fuzion/ .
Beachtet dabei, dass ihr eines der Fuzionpakete kaufen müsst und nicht die Teile einzeln bestellt. Die Aktion ist auf bestimmte Händler beschränkt. Achtet also darauf im richtigen Shop zu bestellen!*


Jetzt aber zu dem Teil auf den alle gewartet haben:

Hier gilt es vor allem maximale 3D-Leistung für den veranschlagten Preis zu erzielen. Wer seinen PC gern noch
zusätzlich leise oder besonders schick haben möchte muss in einigen Fällen mehr investieren.


Die Budget-Variante

Dieser PC stellt den günstigsten sinnvollen Einstieg in die Gamingwelt dar. Sicherlich kann man hier und da Abstriche machen, allerdings geht es dann
sehr zu lasten der Qualität weshalb ich günstigere Komponenten vermeiden möchte.
Preislich liegt dieser PC bei *ca. 450&#8364;, keinesfalls jedoch über 500&#8364;*.

CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 550 BE
Kühlung: boxed
Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5750
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7
Mainboard: ASRock 870 Extreme3
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS40 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard
Netzteil: Cougar A400



Spoiler



Die CPU besitzt einen freien Multiplikator, kann also ohne Anhebung des Northbridge-Bus übertaktet werden. Dies macht das Ganze natürlich einfacher.
Achtung: Bei Übertaktung erlischt die Garantie! Ebenso ist diese CPU ein eigentlicher Vierkerner, bei dem nach der Produktion zwei Kerne deaktiviert
worden sind. Mit ein wenig Glück ist es möglich aus einer Dual-Core-CPU eine Quadcore-CPU zu machen! Allerdings nur, wenn beide Kerne funktionieren und
nicht abgeschaltet sind weil sie defekt sind. 

Als Mainboard findet diesmal ein ASRock-Derivat seinen Einzug. Aktueller 870er Chipsatz mit der neuen SB850, SATA6Gbps, USB3.0. Einmal alles neueste Generation: Bitte schön!
ASRocks Core Unlock Funktion ist auch mit am Start. Wer also Glück hat bekommt 2 Kerne geschenkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Grafikkarte gehört wieder zur neusten Generation und bietet demnach sowohl DirectX11 als auch ATis Eyefinity-Technologie um 3 Monitore an einer einzigen
Grafikkarte zu betreiben. Allerdings ist sie diesmal einen kleinen Schritt besser geworden. Die günstigsten Modelle gibts aktuell von Powercolor und Club3D. Die HD5750 bietet einen Schritt mehr Leistung als die vorherige HD5670, dazu muss aber gesagt sein dass auch diese bei FullHD-Auflösungen noch ins Schwimmen kommen kann. Für mittlere bis hohe Detailstufen ohne Kantenglättung sollte es aber in fast jedem Fall reichen.

Als Kühlung ist hier die Standardlösung von AMD verbaut. Diese bietet ausreichend Leistung, um die CPU bei Standardtakt kühl zu halten. Die Lautstärke
des montierten Lüfters ist allerdings recht hoch. Wer feinfühlige Ohren hat sollte hier in eine üppiger dimensionierte investieren, die dann aber auch
preislich intensiver ist. Auch bei geplanten Übertaktungsaktionen sollte ein anderer Kühler verbaut werden.




Die Mainstream-Lösungen

Die hier zusammengestellten PCs bieten ausreichend Leistung für alle modernen Titel, solange nicht sehr hohe Auflösungen oder hohes Anti-Aliasing oder
hohe Anisotrope Filter angelegt werden. Detailstufen sollten jedoch allgemein im hohen Bereich bei Auflösung bis 1920x1080 spielbar sein.
Preislich liegt das ganze eine Kategorie höher als im Budgetbereich, angepeilt sind ~600&#8364; für den günstigen und 750&#8364; bzw 850&#8364; für die teureren
Varianten. Bei letzteren darfs dann auch schonmal ein grafisches Schmankerl mehr sein. 

*Der 600&#8364;-PC:*

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 945
Kühlung: boxed
Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5770
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7
Mainboard: ASRock 890GX Extreme 3
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS40 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W



Spoiler



Hier findet ein echter Quadcore aus dem Hause AMD den Weg in den PC. Es handelt sich hier nicht um eine Black Edition deren Multiplikator nach oben
offen ist!

Als Mainboard findet ein Upgrade zum Budget-PC statt. Es ist AMDs neuste Chipsatzgeneration verbaut mit allen dazugehörigen Schmankerln. Das ASRock-Board bietet alle wichtigen Schnittstellen u.a. auch USB3 und SATA6Gbps

Eine HD5770 bietet einen weiteren Sprung in der Performance, eine gute Karte mit ausgezeichnetem Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis!

Um dem Mehrhunger nach Strom der Quadcore-CPU zu entsprechen und Spielraum für die Installation einer eventuellen zweiten Grafikkarte zu lassen ist nun
ein Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 mit 500W Nennleistung in den PC eingezogen.




*Der 750&#8364;-PC:*

Erstmals werde ich hier eine Aufschlüsselung vornehmen, da es sich ab diesem Preisbereich rechnet auf ein Intel-System zu setzen ohne aufgrund des
Preises weniger Leistung hinnehmen zu müssen. Als erster folgt gemäß des Alphabets die AMD-Variante:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX460 768MB
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7
Mainboard: ASRock 890FX Deluxe3
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS40 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W



Spoiler



Die CPU bekommt nochmals ein kleines Taktupgrade und ist diesmal auch wieder eine Black Edition, die sich leichter übertakten lässt. Als Kühlung für
den 3,2GHz schnellen Quadcore kommt ein Scythe Mugen 2 in der Revision B zum Einsatz. Er bietet ein ausgezeichnetes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und kann
mit der Spitze der High-End-Luftkühler durchaus mithalten. Dem Kühler ist ein per PWM-Signal des Mainboards regelbarer Lüfter aus Scythes eigener
Slipstreamserie beigelegt.

Eine Veränderung gab es beim Mainboard, dass diesmal von AsRock kommt und die aktuelle Speerspitze des Herstellers darstellt. Es setzt bereits auf
den neuen 890FX Chipsatz mit SB850 Southbridge und bringt dabei natürlich S-ATA3 und USB3 mit. Auch der Crossfirebetrieb zweier ATi Radeon Grafikkarten
ist ohne weiteres möglich. Im Gegensatz zum vorherigen Gigabyte-Board sind sogar beide PCIe-Slots mit 16x angeschlossen.

Die Grafikkarte bekommt dieses mal ein anständiges Upgrade in Form einer GeForce GTX460 mit 768MB VRAM verpasst. Ihre Performance liegt deutlich über der HD5770, egal ob HAWK oder nicht, und bleibt mit dem Standardkühler sehr leise. Empfehlenswert wäre hier bspw. EVGAs GTX460. Sie ist eine der günstigsten 460er und setzt auf den sehr leisen Referenzkühler.

Das Gehäuse ist der große Bruder des Xigmatek Asgard. Es besitzt alle wesentlich Eigenschaften des Asgard, ist dabei aber deutlich luftiger und setzt
auf ein am Boden montiertes Netzteil. Auch eine Lüftersteuerung ist für die beiden vorinstallierten Lüfter von Xigmatek integriert. Wem die 
Gehäuselüfter dennoch zu laut sind kann diese natürlich austauschen, da Xigmateks XLF Serie nicht zu den leisesten Genossen auf dem Lüftermarkt zählt.

Das Netzteil kommt diesmal von Cooler Master. Es besitzt eine hohe Effizienz, Kabelmanagement und bleibt dabei angenehm leise.




CPU: Intel Core i5 760
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX460 768MB
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-12800 CL7
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P55-USB3
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W



Spoiler



Als CPU kommt ein Core i5 760 von Intel zum Einsatz. Diese taktet etwas niedriger als das AMD-Pendant, liefert jedoch die gleiche Leistung ab und 
spart dadurch Strom. Sollte die Leistung dennoch nicht ausreichen taktet sich diese CPU wenn benötigt automatisch hoch und setzt so noch mehr Power
frei.

Das Mainboard kommt von Gigabyte. Es biete USB3, eine Vielzahl an SATA-Ports, ist für Standard-OC gut geeignet und obendrein im Vergleich mit der Konkurrenz günstig.

Auch hier wieder die kleinere GTX460.




*Der 850&#8364;-PC:*

Der letzte PC aus diesem Bereich steht im Prinzip an einer Randzone zur Performancesparte von der es nicht mehr weit zum High-End-Segment ist. Die 
3D-Leistung ist geradezu brachial und nur noch wenig steigerbar. Jede Steigerung hier kostet hunderte Euro. Auch hier wird es wieder ein AMD und ein
Intel System zur Auswahl geben. Allerdings sei gesagt, dass ab hier die AMD-Systeme in Sachen purer Leistung nicht mehr Schritt halten können. Jedes 
weitere Upgrade in Sachen CPU führt zwangsweise über Intel.

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5850 / Nvidia GeForce GTX460 1024MB
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7
Mainboard: AsRock 890FX Deluxe3
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: Seasonic S12II-520Bronze, 520W



Spoiler



Erneut geht es mit dem Takt bei AMD einen Schritt, sprich 200MHz, hinauf. Hier ist auch das Ende der 4-Kern Palette bei AMD. Natürlich ist auch diese CPU
wieder eine Black Edition.

Mainboard ist wiederum AsRocks 890FX Deluxe3.

Für den größten Performancegewinn gegenüber der 750&#8364; Variante sorgt die HD5850 von ATi. Sie ist die aktuell zweit schnellste Single-GPU-Grafikkarte
von AMDs Grafiksparte und bietet hohe Leistung bei guten Verbrauchswerten, ideal für einen Gaming-PC. Natürlich sind auch Eyefinity und DirectX11
wieder an Board. Als Alternative steht die GTX460 mit 1024MB VRAM parat. Sie befindet sich tendenziell zwischen HD5830 und HD5850, bietet also etwas weniger Leistung. Kostet jedoch einiges weniger. Findige Nutzer werden die Karte sogar übertakten und so an die HD5850 herankommen. Es gibt bereits werksübertaktete Versionen die ein sehr gutes Performance/&#8364;-Verhältnis bieten. Mit beiden Karten macht man im Grunde nichts falsch.



CPU: Intel Core i5 760
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5850 / Nvidia GeForce GTX460 1024MB
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-12800 CL7
Mainboard: MSI P55A-GD65
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: Seasonic S12II-520Bronze, 520W



Spoiler



Grundsätzlich nahezu der gleiche PC wie der 750&#8364;-Rechner mit einem markanten Unterschied: Statt einer HD5770 findet nun eine HD5850 bzw. GTX460 seinen Weg ins
Gehäuse, was die 3D-Leistung sehr stark erhöht.

Die Core i5-760 ist bei deaktiviertem Turbo der AMD-CPU leicht unterlegen. Mit Turbo liegen sie mindestens gleich auf, bei immer noch besserem 
stromverbrauch für die Intel-CPU.

Hier kommt MSIs P55A-GD65 zum Einsatz. Damit geht es noch einmal einen kleineren Schritt nach oben in Bezug auf Ausstattung und OC-Potential. Natürlich darf auch USB3 nicht fehlen.




Der Performance-PC

Wir kratzen hier schon am High-End-Segment, viel mehr geht kaum. Zumindest nicht für humane Preise oder ohne der absoluten Hardwaresucht verfallen zu
sein. Zu veranschlagen sind hier in etwa 950&#8364;. Wer möchte kann auch die CPU durch eine leistungsstärkere ersetzen, zahlt dabei aber mindestens 80&#8364;
mehr für Hyperthreading(es werden zusätzlich 4 weitere Kerne simuliert, Achtung: Kann in einigen Titeln zu Leistungsverlust führen und ist daher in
einem Spiele-PC oftmals alles andere als förderlich) und 130MHz. Ein wie ich finde schlechtes Angebot. Deswegen bleibt es auch hier beim Core i5.

CPU: Intel Core i5 760
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5870
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-12800 CL7
Mainboard: MSI P55A-GD65
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: Seasonic S12II-520Bronze, 520W



Spoiler



Der einzige Unterschied liegt in der Grafikkarte. Statt der Radeon HD5850 kommt hier die große Schwester HD5870 zum Einsatz. Diese bietet eine
Mehrleistung von ~25% und ist somit die schnellste Single-GPU-Grafikkarte aus dem Hause ATi. Nach der Präsentation der GF100-Karten von Nvidia ist
klar: Die GTX480 ist schneller als die HD5870 bezahlt dies jedoch mit enormen Stromhunger, sehr hohen Temperaturen und hoher Lautstärke weshalb sie 
hier keine Empfehlung findet. Zumahl die GTX480 den Preisrahmen sprengen würde. Interessant wäre hier eventuell die GTX470 die in etwa im gleichen
Preisbereich liegt und in einigen Bereichen marginal langsamer als die HD5870 ist aber dafür die üblichen Nvidia-Boni wie CUDA und PhysX bietet.
Schneller geht es neben der GTX480 nur mit AMDs Dual-GPU-Variante namens HD5970, die dann allerdings mit ~600&#8364; zu Buche schlägt und außerdem alle 
Nachteile eines Multi-GPU-Systems mit sich bringt.





Teurer, schneller, leiser - Die High-End Fraktion

Wenn schon High-End dann richtig. Bedeutet grob: Nicht nur brachiale Leistung, sondern auch ein hochwertiges Äußeres und eine geringe 
Geräuschentwicklung. Wer sich nicht an Lüftergeräuschen etc. stört kann hier natürlich sparen. Unbedingt empfehlen würde ich es nicht. Der eigenen
Nerven wegen. Jede Möglichkeit die vorher gelisteten PCs entweder leiser oder schneller zu machen führen unweigerlich über die magische 1000&#8364; Grenze.
Wer sich hierhin verirrt um eine echte Kaufberatung zu erhalten sollte sich nicht nur stur an das halten, was hier gelistet ist. Insbesondere im 
absoluten High-End-Segment gibt es eine Vielzahl von Teilen die verbaubar sind. Wer wirklich so viel Geld ausgeben kann und möchte kann die hier
gelisteten Konfigurationen als Anhaltspunkt nehmen. Ich würde euch jedoch dringendst ans Herz legen euch in einem Extrathread noch mal zu 
melden.
Ich bin nicht der einzige der in der Lage ist PCs zu konfigurieren und auch nicht der einzige der den High-End-Markt beobachtet. Es geht hier um ne 
ganze Menge Geld, euer Geld. Nichts ist kostspieliger als in diesem Segment suboptimale Teile zu verbauen.

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
Kühlung: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn
Mainboard: MSI 890FXA-GD70
Grafikkarte: MSI R5870 Lightning
RAM: 4GB Crucial Ballistix Tracer PC3-12800 CL7
SSD: Corsair Force 120GB
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-B083L
Sound: Asus Xonar Essence STX
PSU: Seasonic X-650
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-60FNB
Lüfter: 2x Noiseblocker Multiframe MF12-S2, 1x Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PK2 140mm



Spoiler



6-Kerne, Highend-AMD-Mainboard von MSI, eine sehr gute Soundkarte, werksübertaktete Radeon HD5870 mit leisem Kühler und gewaltigem OC Potential gepaart mit sehr geringer Geräuschentwicklung des kompletten PCs, dem meiner Meinung nach besten Netzteil, einem BluRay-Laufwerk, massig Speicherplatz, einer SSD mit nagelneuem SF1200-Controller in einem edlen Aluminium-Gehäuse von Lian Li.

Wenn wer 1800&#8364; übrig hat und als Dankeschön an mich senden will, immer zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*~1800&#8364;.*

Wer auf ein edles Gehäuse, sehr geringe Geräuschentwicklung, eine SSD oder Spitzensound verzichten kann, kann ne Menge sparen. Auch ein Phenom II X6 1055T wäre mit Übertaktung denkbar. Gleiche Leistung für einen geringeren Preis. Statt einer Lightning eine handelsübliche HD5870 würde ebenfalls Geld sparen. Wer will bekommt also auch einen High-End PC für 1000-1200&#8364;. Immer dra denken: Das hier ist lediglich mein aktueller Hardwaretraum. Beratung wie immer am besten in Extra-Threads, wenn es um ganze Konfigurationen geht.


----------



## Kyragan (4. August 2010)

Nachdem mich HTML-Wirrwarr und die Formatierung etwas durcheinander geworfen haben ist die neuste Auflage hiermit komplett.
Es gab eine Reihe an Upgrades. Auf Intel-Seite ist das vor allem die Ablösung des i5 750 durch den i5 760. Im Bereich der Grafikkarten hat sich die GTX460 in beiden Speicherausbaustufen eingefunden und gibt einen wie ich finde formidablen Einstand. Im Budget-Modell gab es ein Upgrade auf die HD5750.
Im Bereich der Mainboard sind auf AMD-Seite nun überall Boards mit Chipsätzen der aktuellen 800er-Reihe verbaut. Bei Mainboards mit Intel Sockel musste ASUS mit seinem P7P55D das Feld räumen, da andere Konkurrenten günstigere Boards mit USB3 anbieten, wo ASUS einiges mehr von eurem besten will. Demzufolge finden sich nun ein Gigabyte und ein MSI an dessen Stelle.

Der High-End PC hat eine Komplettrenovierung erfahren. 
Der Budget PC bekam ein brandneues Netzteil aus Cougars A-Serie mit 400W, dem A400 spendiert.


----------



## Nymph (4. August 2010)

find ich super das du dir immer für die community die mühe machst alles aktuell zu halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke dafür^^

ich freunde mich immer mehr mit dem 600&#8364; schmuckstück an...oder ne variante von 500er^^ ma schaun *g*


----------



## mmeCeliné (4. August 2010)

Danke dir, für die neuen Zusammenstellungen!


----------



## TheOneWG (5. August 2010)

Erstmal vielen Dank für deine Mühe.

Ich hatte mir nun vor den 850 Euro PC zu bestellen. Ich wollte dafür die Einzelkomponenten bei Alternative ordern und diese dort mit Zusammenbau Service verschrauben lassen. Da ich einfach keine Ahnung von dem Zeug habe.

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


> CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE
> Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
> Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5850 / Nvidia GeForce GTX460 1024MB
> RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7
> ...


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Leider sieht es so aus, dass es weder das Gehäuse noch das Netzteil gibt. Gibt es da möglicherweise Alternativen? Im Startposting wurde ja erwähnt, dass man Nachfragen darf.[/font]


----------



## Palimbula (5. August 2010)

Als Gehäuse kannst du prinzipiell eines nehmen, das dir gefällt und ausreichend Platz für die Komponenten bietet. In der Regel eignen sich alle aktuellen Gehäuse ab Midi-Tower dafür. Zum Thema Netzteil möchte ich mich enthalten.


----------



## Kaldreth (5. August 2010)

Wo möchtest du denn bestellen? Wenn du den Rechner auch zusammen gebaut haben möchtest kann ich dir ja nur hardwareversand empfehlen, hab dort selbst schon sehr gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht! 

Dort ist das Gehäuse auch erhältlich http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27225&agid=631 

Das Netzteil scheint Hdv wirklich nicht zu führen. Aber da kannst du leicht auf Alternativen zurück greifen! Du kannst z.B. auf das Netzteil aus der 750 € Zusammenstellung zurück greifen. Wichtig ist nur, dass du kein billigen Chinaböller zulegst! Marken wie be quiet, Enermax, Coolermaster, OCZ (hab bestimmt welche vergessen) sind gute Hersteller und bieten gute Ware an. Ich würde glaub ich zu dem hier greifen http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?adp=0&aid=27970&agid=240&apop=1


----------



## Kyragan (5. August 2010)

Ein beQuiet! Pure Power würde ich persönlich nicht verbauen. Da sie das S12II 520W nicht haben schau mal nach dem Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W, nach dem Cougar Power 500W oder nem Antec Truepower 500W umschauen. Die sollten alle in diese Preisklasse passen. Enermax ist teilweise doch deutlich teurer, genau wie Corsair gern noch was mehr haben will. Nach nem Corsair VX525W könntest du dennoch auch schauen. 
Welches du von denen letztendlich nimmst ist deine Sache. Die sind alle Top.


----------



## Coraxoculus (8. August 2010)

Moin moin, mir ist vor kurzem mein alter rechner über die klippe gesprungen^^ und nun habe ich echt das halbe netz auf den kopf gestellt um einen geeigneten ersatz zu finden!^^ 

Naja ich habe mich für die etwas teurere version entschieden, da ich viel wert darauf lege, das die gespielten spiele (besonders die aktuellen) ruckelfrei und Problemlos laufen!



Kyragan schrieb:


> CPU: Intel Core i5 760
> Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
> Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5870
> RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-12800 CL7
> ...



Ich habe mich bewusst für ein anderes gehäuse entschieden - musste allerdings auf ein anderes Netzteil umsteigen! Leider war auf der RAm nicht in der vorgeschlagen vorm zu bekommen! ich bin darum etwas ausgewichen, hoffe jedoch das es auch so geht! 

kann ich ihn so in auftrag geben? oder habe ich einen fehler gemacht?^^ ich bin nicht so der hardware freak^^

CPU: Intel Core i5-760 Box 8192Kb, LGA1156
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler, für alle Sockel geeignet
Gra.Ka: Club 3D Radeon 5870 1024MB, ATI Radeon 5870, PCI-Express
RAM: 4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-12800U CL7
Mainboard: MSI P55A-GD65, Intel P55, ATX, DDR3
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)
Laufwerk 1: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Laufwerk 2: Lian Li Aluminium-Cardreader CR-36B
Gehäuse: Aerocool V12 Carbon Fiber Schwarz, ATX, ohne Netzteil
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 500 Watt
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)
+ Service

= 1.194,65 € + ca. 10 € Versand = 1.204,65 € bei Hardwareversand.de

Lieben dank
F. Schulte


----------



## Kyragan (8. August 2010)

Wenn dir das hässliche Case gefällt kann man das so bestellen ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Passt.


----------



## Coraxoculus (8. August 2010)

Naja über geschmack kann man nicht streiten^^ 
dennoch danke^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (8. August 2010)

Wer solch gute Hardware in so einen "Plastikbomber" steckt...(ich möchte nicht weiter reden)


----------



## Rethelion (9. August 2010)

Ich will jetzt nicht nachrechnen, aber bringt man im 750€-PC wirklich nur die kleine 460er unter? Bei dem Preis müsste doch die Größere oder vll eine 5850 drin sein,oder?


----------



## Camô (9. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zur Budgetvariante: Ich spiele nur WoW auf dem PC und habe auch nicht vor, die neuesten Spiele zu zocken. Mit welchen Einstellungen dürfte ruckelfreies Spielen möglich sein? WoW soll hübsch aussehen, die Schatten kann ich aber ausschalten, das ist kein Problem.


----------



## mmeCeliné (9. August 2010)

Camô schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage zur Budgetvariante: Ich spiele nur WoW auf dem PC und habe auch nicht vor, die neuesten Spiele zu zocken. Mit welchen Einstellungen dürfte ruckelfreies Spielen möglich sein? WoW soll hübsch aussehen, die Schatten kann ich aber ausschalten, das ist kein Problem.



Das kommt zuallererst auf die Auflösung (bzw. indirekt auf die größe des monitors) an.


----------



## Kyragan (9. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht nachrechnen, aber bringt man im 750€-PC wirklich nur die kleine 460er unter? Bei dem Preis müsste doch die Größere oder vll eine 5850 drin sein,oder?



Ich habs nicht nochmal exakt nachgerechnet, aber da die Preise in letzter Zeit recht konstant waren und die kleine 460 auf dem gleichen Niveau wie die Hawk liegt und dafür einen guten Mehrwert bietet hab ich sie reingenommen. Die große kostet halt schon wieder 60-70€ mehr. Das reicht imo nicht.


----------



## Camô (9. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Das kommt zuallererst auf die Auflösung (bzw. indirekt auf die größe des monitors) an.



Es ist ein 21,5 Zoller.


----------



## Kyragan (9. August 2010)

Wieviel Zoll der Monitor hat ist eigentlich egal. Wichtig ist die Auflösung (Pixel!). Mein 22er hat bspw. 1680x1050. Viele 21,5er, 22er und höher haben oft schon FullHD (1080p - 16:9 1920x1080 bzw. eher seltender 1080i . 16:10 1920x1200)


----------



## Kyragan (9. August 2010)

Einmal hätte gereicht... dämliches Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (9. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wieviel Zoll der Monitor hat ist eigentlich egal. Wichtig ist die Auflösung (Pixel!). Mein 22er hat bspw. 1680x1050. Viele 21,5er, 22er und höher haben oft schon FullHD (1080p - 16:9 1920x1080 bzw. eher seltender 1080i . 16:10 1920x1200)



1920x1080, der Monitor ist noch relativ neu (Weihnachten), nur weiß ich jetzt nicht genau ob er FullHD unterstützt oder nicht. Kann ich das iwo einsehen? 
Weitere Angaben: 50.000:1 Dynamic Contrast und 2ms.


----------



## Kyragan (9. August 2010)

1920x1080 ist FullHD. HD bezeichnet in seinen einzelnen "Stufen" auch nicht mehr als Auflösungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für FullHD wie bei dir sollte es schon mindestens ne HD5770 sein. Besser eine GTX460 1024MB/HD5850


----------



## muehe (9. August 2010)

ja würde auch noch paar Euro drauflegen 

ne GTX460 768MB gibs ja auch schon um die 165 Euro

evtl. bissl an der CPU sparen mit nem X2 250 und da nächstes Jahr mal nach nem X4 - X6 schauen


----------



## Camô (9. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> 1920x1080 ist FullHD. HD bezeichnet in seinen einzelnen "Stufen" auch nicht mehr als Auflösungen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin mit dem Bild aber durchaus zufrieden, trotz meiner 4 Jahre alten Mühle. Ich muss auch nicht zwingend auf den höchsten Einstellungen spielen. Da ich bereit bin max. 550€ auszugeben und die erste Variante ja etwas drunter ist, sollte das mit der Graka aber nicht das Problem sein etwas mehr zu bezahlen (Zusammenbau und Lieferung sollte da aber schon drin sein). Wäre es denn mit der Zusammenstellung hier im Sticky trotzdem alles harmonisch?


----------



## muehe (9. August 2010)

ja Netzteil könnte man in Richtung Zukunft bissl grösser dimensionieren so 450W oder wenns dann nurnoch paar Euro zum Coolermaster 500W sind dann halt das

edit: Aufpreis(e) zu hoch also ruhig beim 400W bleiben

im Grunde kannst auch nen X6 und ne 5850 damit noch betreiben Wirkungsgrad wird zwar schlechter und Temperatur/Lautstärke steigt da bie Belastung höher ist

aber die CPU und GPU laufen ja eh nicht ganze Zeit auf Volllast also kein Problem


----------



## Blut und Donner (9. August 2010)

CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 550 BE
Kühlung: boxed
Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5770
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7
Mainboard: ASRock 870 Extreme3
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS40 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard
Netzteil: Cougar A400

Das sollte locker damit auskommen, rechnet mal nach ob das preislich passt mit der HD5770 statt der HD5750


----------



## Kyragan (9. August 2010)

Für 550 sicherlich. Mit HD5670 warens per geizhals 426, die 5750 kostet ~20 mehr und die HD5770 nochmal ~20.


----------



## Camô (9. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Für 550 sicherlich. Mit HD5670 warens per geizhals 426, die 5750 kostet ~20 mehr und die HD5770 nochmal ~20.



Also würde ich dort mit allem drum und dran (HD 5770, Zusammenbau und Lieferung) auf runde 500€ kommen?


----------



## Kyragan (9. August 2010)

Wie gesagt bei geizhals. Das ist halt der günstigste Preis für jede Einzelkomponente. Wenn du bei einem Shop bestellst, was sich aufgrund der Versandkosten anbietet, werdens wohl hier und da n paar Euro mehr. Deine 550 sollten aber gut reichen.


----------



## Camô (9. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wie gesagt bei geizhals. Das ist halt der günstigste Preis für jede Einzelkomponente. Wenn du bei einem Shop bestellst, was sich aufgrund der Versandkosten anbietet, werdens wohl hier und da n paar Euro mehr. Deine 550 sollten aber gut reichen.



Ok danke, ich habe gehört das Hardwareversand da sehr gut ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (9. August 2010)

hardwareversand, mindfactory oder hoh.
Avitos soll auch brauchbar sein und hat gute Preise.


----------



## Camô (9. August 2010)

Ok danke an alle die mir geholfen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (10. August 2010)

Camô schrieb:


> Ok danke an alle die mir geholfen haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weiss nicht obs noch was hilft, aber: Ich hab' ebenfalls nen 21,5-Zoller mit 1920x1080, und zocke WoW mit niedrigen bis mittleren Details (z.B. Sichtweite ein bisschen runter) und Schnickschnack aus (also Leuchteffekte, AA und son Kram) mit 30-60 FPS, je nach Gebiet. Dabei habe ich "nur" ne Radeon 4670 und nen alten DualCore drin (E6300, 1,8Ghz). Hoffe das hilft dir noch irgendwie, ich denke du kommst mit dem Budget-PC zur Zeit super klar. Wie es dann mit Cataclysm ausschaut, können dir aber wohl nur (wenn überhaupt) derzeitige Beta-Teilnehmer sagen.


----------



## MissDiva (10. August 2010)

hallo.

hab mal ne frage die hier glaub ich genau richtig ist.aber bitte flamet nich gleich alle drauf los.eine sachliche antwort tut es auch.

also hab nen pc,der naja gelinde ausgedrückt schrott ist.

die daten:

_AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200 CPU
2 GB DDR2 Ram
Samsung SATA II mit 500 GB
und eine Ati HD 2400_

hat wer ne gute idee bis ca. 500 euro wo man auch Gothic 4 Arcania flüssig spielen kann?


----------



## Kyragan (10. August 2010)

Keine Ahnung, was das Game so an Hardware haben will. Aber mehr als das was Blut und Donner für Camô gepostet hat wirds für 500 sicherlich nicht. Sprich den Budget PC auf Seite 1 mit ner HD5770 statt ner HD5750.


----------



## Nymph (11. August 2010)

hallo leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hätt noch n paar "anfängerfragen": was ist denn der große unterschied an "AMD Phenom II X4 945" mit und ohne BE? warum wird hier der ohne vorgeschlagen? (dachte wegen dem preis aber grad schau ich bei zB mindfactory da kostet der BE ca 150 euro der ohne BE 162 Oo...laut geizhals...hat der BE i-einen nachteil warum er billiger is?)

kommen nachher sicher noch mehr fragen..ich stell grad entgültig was zusammen...morgen is Bday^^



achja: kann ein absoluter pc laie es schaffen ohne viel ärger einen funktionieren pc zusammenzubauen? oder is das "selbstmord"?


----------



## muehe (11. August 2010)

BE Black Edition hat einen offenen Multiplikator was das übertakten erleichtert

der CPU Takt ergibt sich ja aus dem Bus Speed x Multi z.b. 200 x 15 = 3Ghz

bei dem 945er gabs aber glaube auch noch andere Unterschiede z.b. 95w und 125W dann verschiedene Steppings wie z.b. C2 , C3

bei den Preisen kannst du aber eigentlich schon einen X4 955 BE (C3) nehmen bzw. http://www.mindfacto...dition-BOX.html

nen 945 BE find garnich

und den günstigsten 945 C3 find ich für 120 Euro da würde ich dann für 10 Euro mehr den oben verlinkten 955 nehmen


----------



## Nymph (11. August 2010)

danke, ich hatte das ganze bei geizhals eingegeben und das kam raus..um iwelche zahlen zu verändern kenn ich mich net gut genug aus^^

deshalb die frage.



und wie siehts mitm zusammenbauen aus? soltle jeder "idiot" das schaffen oder eher net?^^


----------



## muehe (11. August 2010)

kann man nicht so genau sagen ich hab schon Rechner gesehen da wurden die Abstandshalter zwischen Mainboard und Tray nicht eingeschraubt etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



am besten wäre wenn man jemand dabei hat der es schonmal gemacht hat


----------



## Camô (11. August 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Weiss nicht obs noch was hilft, aber: Ich hab' ebenfalls nen 21,5-Zoller mit 1920x1080, und zocke WoW mit niedrigen bis mittleren Details (z.B. Sichtweite ein bisschen runter) und Schnickschnack aus (also Leuchteffekte, AA und son Kram) mit 30-60 FPS, je nach Gebiet. Dabei habe ich "nur" ne Radeon 4670 und nen alten DualCore drin (E6300, 1,8Ghz). Hoffe das hilft dir noch irgendwie, ich denke du kommst mit dem Budget-PC zur Zeit super klar. Wie es dann mit Cataclysm ausschaut, können dir aber wohl nur (wenn überhaupt) derzeitige Beta-Teilnehmer sagen.



Danke für den Hinweis. Nun, in erster Linie möchte ich natürlich in einen PC investieren, der auch Cataclysm-tauglich ist. Ich weiß zwar, dass Blizzard sich bisher mit entsprechenden Infos zurückhält, aber vllt gibts hier wirklich zufällig einen Beta-Tester, der mir/ uns Näheres sagen könnte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nymph (11. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> kann man nicht so genau sagen ich hab schon Rechner gesehen da wurden die Abstandshalter zwischen Mainboard und Tray nicht eingeschraubt etc.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




und wenn ich für jedes teil hier im forum nachfrag? xD "wo kommt das jetzt hin ?" ^^ dann seid ihr mit den nerven fertig aber es sollte gehn..oder mit ner anleitung?


----------



## muehe (11. August 2010)

na das sollte eigentlich gehen 

gabs glaube schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gibt ja auch einige Anleitungen im Netz und bei den Komponenten sind ja auch immer Anleitungen bei


----------



## Nymph (11. August 2010)

ich werd euch tierisch nerven xD aber ich freu mich auf wow mit grafik oberhalb von "im keller mit den effekten, details etc"...und mehr als gefühlten 0 (echt jez 7 -_-) fps in icc 25 beim lord skeletti xD (insider)


----------



## MissDiva (11. August 2010)

hab da noch eine frage.

was hat das mit den 8 lanes bei dem board auf sich?

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Mainboard/Asrock/870_Extreme3/255088/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Mainboards&l2=AMD&l3=Sockel+AM3

hab welche gesehen,da stand da:


Um auch neueste Prozessorkerne zu unterstützen, ist evtl. ein BIOS-Update erforderlich. Der zweite PCIe-2.0-x16-Slot ist nur mit vier Lanes angebunden. Wenn eine Steckkarte in diesem Slot alle vier Lanes benutzt, dann sind die beiden PCIe-2.0-x1-Slots nicht mehr verwendbar.

und da ich sli nutzen möchte,kommt in mir die frage auf,ob dies bei dem board mit der graka ati radeon hd 5770 machbar ist.

nich falsch verstehen,aber da hengt es noch ein wenig bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (11. August 2010)

da brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen auch wenn es nur 8x PCIe wäre wäre das nicht spürbar


----------



## MissDiva (11. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> da brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen auch wenn es nur 8x PCIe wäre wäre das nicht spürbar



thx für die sczhnelle antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (11. August 2010)

.


----------



## Blut und Donner (11. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marlow33 (14. August 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

erstmal Kompliment und Danke für die tolle Auflistung an Kyragan !!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich benötige nach 5 Jahren jetzt dann doch mal einen neuen PC und tendiere zu 
der 850,--€ Variante. dazu hab ich mal zwei Fragen:

1. Ich mache auch relativ viel mit Fotos und Filmen (neben WOW) und ich gehe
 davon aus das diese Variante auch dafür sehr gut geeignet wäre. 
 Richtig bzw. welche Variante ist dann besser:Intel oder AMD?

2. Macht es Sinn diese Variante mit 2x500Gb im Raid 0 laufen zu lassen?
	Ist der Performance Gewinn gegenüber einer 1 TB Platte merklich spürbar
	und rechtfertig somit einen etwas höheren Preis?

Im Voraus schon mal vielen Dank für eure Antworten!!

Marlow33


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. August 2010)

Raid0 bedeutet doppelte Ausfallwarscheinlichkeit. Ich persönlich würde die 1Tb Variante nehmen. Der Leistungsunterschied ist jetzt auch nicht so sonderlich spürbar. Hast du schon Windwos7 oder muss das bei den 850 Euro dabei sein? Spielst du auch noch andere SPiele als WoW? Wenn ja welche?


----------



## Kyragan (14. August 2010)

Raid0 bedeutet zu forderst eine (theoretisch) doppelte Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeit wenn wir von 2 HDDs reden. Das mag auf den ersten Blick gut klingen, hat aber aufgrund seiner technischen Basis auch Nachteile. Schon angesprochen wurde die höhere Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit, da die Daten auf beide Platten gleichzeitig geschrieben werden und somit die Hälfte auf HDD A und die andere Hälfte auf HDD B liegt und in Falle einer der Platten alle Daten weg sind. Außerdem hat Raid 0 Probleme Daten innerhalb des Systems umzuschreiben. Wenn du bspw. von C:/ auf D:/ kopieren willst wird dies länger dauern als bei ner einzelnen HDD da auf beiden Platten gleichzeitig gelesen und geschrieben werden muss. Außerdem steigt die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit etwas, was ebenfalls kein Vorteil ist.

Generell ist Raid0 nicht schlecht, mir persönlich wären die Nachteile zu entscheidend gegenüber den höheren Übertragungsraten.


----------



## marlow33 (14. August 2010)

Hallo

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!

Spielen tue ich im Moment eigentlich nur WOW.
Bei Raid 0 dachte ich halt schon das es Vorteile bringt wenn man viel mit
großen Film Dateien arbeitet. Ausfall wahrscheinlichkeit ist nicht so das Problem
(mein Backup Laufwerk hat auch 1 TB und Sicherungen laufen regelmäßig). 

Aber ok ich werd mir das nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Nein Window 7 64 bit kommt noch dazu, und da auch die Prof. Version
weil ich Wert auf den XP Modus lege.

Tschau
Marlow33


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. August 2010)

Für WoW würd ich persönlich das so machen:


Prozessor: Intel Core i5 760
Kühlung: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX460 1024MB
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-12800 CL7
Mainboard: MSI P55A-GD65 / ASUS P7P55D-E
Festplatte: Western Digital Black Caviar 1TB
Laufwerk: LG GH22LS50 schwarz
Gehäuse: ATX, nach Wahl
Netzteil: Enermax Modu87+ 500W ATX 2.3

Netzteil ist natürlich das NonPLUSUltra. Da dient auch das von Kyragan, ich würde dieses nur wegen der hohen Effizienz wählen.
Festplatte ist Geschmackssache, ich find die WesternDigital besser.
edit: Bei Geizhals grad gesehen, das ASUS ist gleich teuer wie das MSI, sicherlich beides gute Boards
edit: Der Alpenföhn Matterhorn gefällt mir eig noch besser als der Scythe Mugen


----------



## Arosk (14. August 2010)

marlow33 schrieb:


> Nein Window 7 64 bit kommt noch dazu, und da auch die Prof. Version
> weil ich Wert auf den XP Modus lege.
> 
> Tschau
> Marlow33



XP Modus funktioniert nur mit 2D Anwendungen.


----------



## marlow33 (14. August 2010)

Hallo 

@Blut und Donner: Danke..ich werde mir mal deinen Vorschlag ansehen.

@Arosk: Is klar das ich WOW nicht im XP Modus spielen will :-)
 	aber einige Programme von mir brauchen das evt. 
 	( Schande über mich, aber Money99 z.B. gefällt mir immer 
 	noch am Besten :-) ) 
 	und das Virtual PC wollt ich mir auch mal ansehen.
 	Trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis !!

Tschau
Marlow33


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. August 2010)

@Kyragan, das 

*ASUS P7P55D-E 
*
ist doch überhaupt nicht teurer als das 


*MSI P55A-GD65*

wieso hast du das denn umgestellt?


----------



## Kyragan (15. August 2010)

Im Grunde ist es völlig egal. Ich habe nicht das P7P55D-E ersetzt, sondern das P7P55D. Das ist ein dezenter Unterschied. Ob ich nun statt den normalen P7P55D die USB3-Variante P7P55D-E wähle oder das MSI P55A-GD65 ist vollkommen egal. Das MSI ist etwa 10&#8364; günstiger hat dafür aber auch kein SATA 6Gbps. Wer das braucht, wobei es da wie gesagt aktuell sowieso keine Platten gibt (mit Ausnahme der unfassbar teuren C300) die die SATA3Gbps ausnutzen fällt das absolut nicht ins Gewicht. Beide Hersteller bieten hier gute Ware. Alternativen gibt es immer und überall. Ich trage der Entwicklung MSIs Rechnung und empfehle deshalb das P55A-GD65. Außerdem mag ich den ASUS-Support nicht, wenn man das überhaupt so nennen kann aber das istn anderes Thema. 
Ich kann und will auch nicht jede Alternative in diesem Preisbereich auflisten und ich hab ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust mich jedes Mal über gleichwertige und gleichteure Mainboards unterhalten zu müssen. Ich kann verstehen, dass man sich Gedanken macht ob hier und da evtl. eine CPU-Stufe oder eine Grafikkartenstufe mehr drin ist weils dort effektiv um Leistung geht aber ich denke nicht, dass wir jedes Mainboard durchkauen müssen. Der Markt ist so eng besetzt, dass diese Diskussion sich aufgrund der nahezu-Gleichheit der Produkte sich selbst ad absurdum führt.
Ich hab einfach keine Lust jede Änderung rechtfertigen zu müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (15. August 2010)

marlow33 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Danke für die schnellen Antworten!
> 
> ...



Raid 0 bringt einiges, wenn du große Dateien herumkopierst. Ich habs bei mir seit 2 Jahren laufen und bereue es gar nicht. Ladezeiten bei Spielen sind auch deutlich schneller und die Ausfallrate ist bei meinem Privat-PC eher vernachlässigbar. Vor allem da moderne Festplatten wirklich sehr zuverlässig sind und die Chance steigt dann von 0,0002 % auf 0,0004% oder sowas (Zahlen nur beispielhaft aus der Luft gegriffen). Die Nachteile, wenn ich innerhalb des Raidsystems kopiere kann ich übrigens nicht bestätigen - da hat sich aber auch sehr vieles getan bei den Raid-Controllern und früher gab es da deutliche Geschwindigkeitseinbrüche.

Wichtige Daten müssen sowieso regelmäßig auf andere Datenträger gesichert werden, da dir auch jederzeit eine einzelne "Nicht-Raid" Platte ausfallen kann.


----------



## Cyberratchet (16. August 2010)

Ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir das ich den Thread für eine kleine Frage "missbrauche" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Da mein Laptop langsam in die Jahre kommt und ich mir jetzt in den nächsten 1-2 Monaten einen PC kaufen werde habe ich mir heute so im groben einen auf alternate.at (unter anderem wegen Standort in Wien) zusammengestellt. Natürlich habe ich mir zu den einzelnen Komponenten ein paar Tests, englischsprachige sowie deutsche, durchgelesen und bei der CPU habe ich mich für einen i7-930 entschieden und ich habe vor diesen mit eine EKL Alpenföhn "Brocken" zu kühlen,der sollte eigentlich ausreichen oder?

Und noch etwas zum Thema Mainboard,bei den 1366er hat alternate nicht die riesen Auswahl,falls kein entsprechendes dabei ist kauf ichs ggf in einem anderen Shop: Das Board mit dem besten Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis ist hier das "ASRock X58 Extreme3" welches eigentlich auch recht gut aussieht. Nur würde ich gerne noch 1-2 Meinungen hören, den ein Fehlkauf beim Mainboard wäre sehr ärgerlich :/.

Danke schoneinmal,
MfG Cyberratchet.


----------



## muehe (16. August 2010)

der Brocken reicht und das Board ist auch gut wird sehr viel verbaut bzw. das X58 Extreme

wie sehen denn die Anwendungsgebiete aus und wielange soll der Rechner ca. halten ohne Aufrüsten der CPU ?

kaufst du Teile einzeln und baust den Rechner dann selbst zusammen ?

gibt ja noch 2-3 andere günstige Händler in Österreich


----------



## Nymph (16. August 2010)

huhu, mal wieder ne frage (bevors dann ans bestellen geht): wenn man sich jetzt die beiden empfohlenen 750&#8364; varianten anschaut...worin ist jetzt faktisch der große unterschied..ich mein, ist außer der marke ansich überhaupt was anders daran? wenn ich jetzt nur vom zocken (halt wow) ausgeh mit (sehr) guter grafik...intel oder amd? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (16. August 2010)

von der Leistung sind sie relativ gleich 

der Intel meist n Tick schneller und auch höheres Übertaktungspotenzial

der AMD ist besser aufrüstbar in den nächsten Jahren aber wenn du die CPU in den nächsten Jahren nicht aufrüsten willst kannst du auch den Intel nehmen


----------



## Cyberratchet (16. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> der Brocken reicht und das Board ist auch gut wird sehr viel verbaut bzw. das X58 Extreme
> 
> wie sehen denn die Anwendungsgebiete aus und wielange soll der Rechner ca. halten ohne Aufrüsten der CPU ?
> 
> ...



Vorerst schaue ich mir ein paar Händler an und falls alternate nicht allzu teuerer sein sollte lasse ich ihn mir zusammenbauen ggf könnte ich das aber wohl auch selbst , ersteres wäre mir aber lieber ehrlich gesagt.

Also der PC ist unter anderem zum spielen da allerdings bin ich zurzeit an einer IT-Schule wo er dann auch kompilieren,rendern,Filme schneiden,Musik/Fotos bearbeiten…solche Dinge, er soll einfach mein 2 Jahre altes MacBook Pro zuhause ablösen damit es hauptsächlich unterwegs genutzt werden kann.
Wielange die CPU denn halten soll,das ist eine gute Frage und pauschal werde ich das jetzt auch nicht beantworten können denn ich weiß ja nicht was in den nächsten Jahren auf mich zukommen wird aber ich rechne mit einem Zeitraum zwischen 1,5-2,5 Jahren.


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. August 2010)

Wenn du in 2,5 JAhren wieder was grundlegend aktuelles brauchst, hilft dir amd auch nicht weiter, bis dahin haben die nämlich auch nen neuen sockel.


----------



## muehe (16. August 2010)

mylemon.at , E-Tec.at auch sehr günstig

DiTech.at sieht auch noch ok aus


----------



## Cyberratchet (16. August 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Wenn du in 2,5 JAhren wieder was grundlegend aktuelles brauchst, hilft dir amd auch nicht weiter, bis dahin haben die nämlich auch nen neuen sockel.


Wie meinst du das genau? AMD war bei mir nie zur Rede,deswegen mache ich mir darüber keine Gedanken^^. Das ich dann höchstwahrscheinlich einen neuen Sockel brauche ist mir klar und damit rechne ich auch.


@muehe: Ich habe mir deine Websiten einmal angesehen (2 kannte ich schon), allerdings ist die Auswahl dort relativ begrenzt. 

Da der PC auch möglichst leise sein soll, da es desöfteren vorkommen wird das er in der Nacht durchwerkeln wird, ich aber dennoch gerne eine Nvidia 4XX haben möchte (PhysX,AoC Optimierung…) kam mir eine "Zotac GeForce GTX 470 AMP!" in den Sinn,auch weil sie in letzer Zeit spürbar billiger geworden ist. Mir ist klar das ich dafür genügend drauflegen muss,aber das ist es mir der Stromaufnahme-/Geräuschentwicklungsrückgang wert, die standardmäßige übertaktung ist nett aber nicht ausschlaggebend.
Bei Anbietern wie one.de kosten solche PCs auf den ersten Blick ähnlich viel,aber wenn man sich dann die Komponenten genauer ansieht…


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich habe mir also jetzt einmal im Groben den PC im Alternate Konfigurator zusammengebaut und er bleibt unter meiner absoluten Schmerzgrenze von 1300€ (1271,96€),allerdings würde ich noch gerne eure Verbesserungen hören. Wie gesagt ist mir diese GraKa wirklich sehr sympatisch,hier ist mir der (doch teils happige) Aufpreis wirklich wert. Bestellen werde ich in eh erst im September/Oktober also ist noch genügend Zeit,aber bei einer solchen Summe will man keinen Fehlkauf machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## muehe (16. August 2010)

statt der 470 würde ich lieber ne gut übertaktete 460 1GB nehmen , 700W Netzteil ist auch zuviel da reichen 500-550W , Riesenbombergehäuse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch ganzschön teuer

Ram sollte dann auch nen 6GB Triple-Kit sein

ansonsten würde ich lieber nochmal im September/Oktober nachfragen da kann sich ja noch bissl was tun


----------



## Cyberratchet (16. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> statt der 470 würde ich lieber ne gut übertaktete 460 1GB nehmen , 700W Netzteil ist auch zuviel da reichen 500-550W , Riesenbombergehäuse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja das mit dem Netzteil ist mir auch aufgefallen das ist wirklich überdimensioniert. Das Gehäuse werde ich auch nochmal überdenken, es soll halt viel Platz bieten und gut aussehen dürfts auch noch aber das ist nicht so wichtig^^.
An eine 460 habe ich auch schon gedacht, ist die also nicht mehr so laut wie die 465/470/480 bei der GraKa lese ich immer unterschiedliche Erfahrungen.
Ich habe auch schon an eine Variante mit nem X6er AMD 1055T gedacht,aber der liegt in anderen Bereichen (also nicht in Spielen) dann schon teilweise deutlich hinter den i7ern. Also ich mach mich nochmal an den Konfigurator, eventuell melde ich mich heute nochmal.

PS: Falls es "deutlich" billiger sein sollte würde ich ihn mir eventuell auch schon Ende August/Anfang September kaufen^^.

EDIT: Die GIGABYTE GeForce GTX460 OC (1G gibts zurzeit um knappe 200&#8364;,die soll ja recht gut sein.

EDIT2: Ok mitlerweile habe ich ein paar Veränderungen gemacht. GTX 460 ist nun wahrscheinlich die Grafikkarte meiner Wahl (lässt sich auch gut oocen), nun ist ein Cool Master 600W drinnen. Die 40&#8364; bei dem Gehäuse werde ich aber wohl zahlen da es ein gutes Lüftungskonzept,Design,viel Platz und Ablagenfläche,geringe Geräuschentwicklung und eine hochwertige Verarbeitung besitzt und das Gehäuse soll ja lange halten^^.


----------



## Diophene (19. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

so als Halblaie versuche ich mir gerade einen neuen PC zusammenzustellen und bin dabei sehr dankbar für die Tipps hier im Thread. Allerdings scheue ich folgendes Szenario: Wenn ich bei einem Onlinehändler einen PC konfigurieren möchte, kann ich selbst nicht beurteilen, ob die von mir ausgewählten Komponenten technisch aufeinander abgestimmt sind. Das fängt bei den Anschlüssen an und hört bei den Feinheiten auf. Wenn ich mir die Komponenten zusammenstelle, wird dann vom Händler (wenn ich den Zusammenbau mitbestelle) überprüft bzw. sichergestellt, dass die von mir gewünschten Komponenten aufeinander abgestimmt sind? Oder bauen die das "stumpf" zusammen und ich steh im schlimmsten Fall nachher mit einem PC dar, der zwar aus tollen Einzelkomponenten besteht, die aber zusammen keinen Sinn ergeben?

Bei den von mir angesehenen Händler wird dazu leider nichts gesagt (Alternate, hardwareversand).

Weiß dazu jemand was genaues?


----------



## Palimbula (19. August 2010)

Der Händler baut das zusammen, was du bestellt hast. Die Komponenten der hier in diesem Thread aufgeführten Beispielkonfigurationen sind bereits aufeinander abgestimmt, so dass du "blind" bestellen kannst. Alternativ kannst du auch einen Komplett-PC nehmen. Da sollten auch die einzelnen Komponenten miteinander harmonieren, auch wenn bei Komplettrechnern oft das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis nicht so toll ist.


----------



## Diophene (19. August 2010)

Intel Core i5-760 Box 8192Kb, LGA1156



MSI P55-GD65, Intel P55, ATX, DDR3

4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-12800U CL7

Xigmatek Midgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz

Cooler Master GX Series PSU - 650 Watt

Gainward GeForce GTX 460 Golden Sample, 1024MB DDR5, HDMI, DVI

Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)

LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz

ASUS Xonar DS 7.1, PCI (90-YAA0F0-0UAN00Z)

Allnet ALL0125, 1x 1000Base-T, 64-bit PCI


Habe mir das mal so zusammengestellt und mich dabei (fast zu 100%) an den Beiträgen hier orientiert. Da die Auswahl später sehr detailliert wird (hab keine Ahnung von Controllern etc.), bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher, ob ich alles richtig gemacht habe. Kann jemand ohne allzu großen Aufwand beurteilen, ob ich damit wirklich alles erschlagen habe, oder ob hier etwas fehlt oder unsinnig erscheint? 

Ich komme preislich auf rund 900 Euro, was auch das von mir angepeilte Ziel war. Ich hab aber irgendwie dann doch Bammel, das so zu bestellen, da mein Halbwissen schnell ausgeschöpft war (jaja, Frauen..) . Für Anregungen/Tips/Kritik wäre ich daher sehr dankbar.


----------



## Palimbula (19. August 2010)

Ohne jetzt eine Bewertung des von dir ausgewählten Systems abzugeben, möchte ich dir folgende kurze Fragen stellen: 

1. Benötigst du drei Netzwerkanschlüsse? Das Mainboard hat bereits zwei Anschlüsse "dabei" --> *klick mich*
2. Benötigst du eine extra Soundkarte? Auch hier bietet das Mainboard bereits 7.1 Sound --> *klick mich*

Sofern du diese Dinge benötigst, kannst du meine Fragen natürlich "streichen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diophene (19. August 2010)

Siehst du, aus genau diesen Gründen frag ich ja^^  Natürlich brauch ich die *nicht*...

Aber eine Bewertung des Rests wär dennoch interessant, ich hab doch sowas von keine Ahnung.


----------



## muehe (19. August 2010)

Netzteil reicht ne Nummer kleiner 500-550W

Netzwerkkarte kann weg

Soundkarte würd ich lassen 

was hast du denn für Kopfhörer/Boxen ? willst du den Rechner evtl. an den TV an schliessen und damit Filme gucken ?

n CPU Kühler würd ich noch nehmen bei Intel kann man zum Alpenföhn(EKL) Brocken greifen


----------



## RDE (21. August 2010)

Hoi! 

Kann man bei der 850€ Variante statt der G.Skill ECO's auch RipJaws nehmen mit gleichen spezifikationen (CL7 10667U usw.) oder sollte man doch die ECO nehmen? Worin unterscheiden die sich denn?
Stelle nämlich einen PC fuer jemanden zusammen und die ECO scheinen in Wien gerade nicht verfuegbar, die RipJaws sind guenstiger und auch in vielen Shops verfuegbar.

mfg

RDE


----------



## Blut und Donner (21. August 2010)

Bei den RipJaws gibts glaube ich Kompatibilitätsprobleme, außerdem passen die hohen Heatspreaders auch nicht immer. Nimm lieber die zB: GeIL Value DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7. Wobei die Ecos halt den Vorteil haben, dass sie mit 1,35V laufen.


----------



## RDE (21. August 2010)

Danke dir vielmals.

Sind in Wien verfuegbar und auch noch ein kleines Stueck guenstiger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da wird sich jemand ueber sein Geburtstagsgeschenk freuen.

mfg 

RDE


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. August 2010)

So, ihr dürft euch jetzt über meine Traumzusammenstellung auslassen, die wenn ich plötzlich zu Geld kommen würde, hier so bei mir stehen würde:


Prozessor: Intel Core i7-875K @3,6GHz
Kühlung: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn
Mainboard: ASUS Maximus III Extreme, P55 
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x G.Skill ECO DIMM 2GB PC3-12800U CL7
Grafikkarte: Zotac GeForce GTX 460 AMP! Edition, 1024MB GDDR5 (OC)
Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Black 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
Solid State Drive: G.Skill Phoenix Pro 120GB
Blu-ray Brenner: LG Electronics BH10LS30, SATA, schwarz, retail
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-B25FWB
Gehäuselüfter: 2x Noiseblocker Multiframe MF12-S2, 1x Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PK2 140mm
Netzteil: Cougar GX G800 800W / Cougar GX G600 600W


----------



## muehe (22. August 2010)

Netzteil viel zu gross 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (22. August 2010)

War auch mein erster Gedanke.


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. August 2010)

Jo 800W is schon viel. Hab auch mit dem G600 gespielt. Die Frage ist halt blos falls evtl. SLI / neue Grafikkarte xD


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. August 2010)

Die Leistung dieses Systems wäre meiner Meinung nach gerade zu brachial.


----------



## RDE (23. August 2010)

Ist die amp 460er stärker als eine 5870? Günstiger ist sie auf jeden sehe ich gerade. Gerade einmal 44 euro teurer als die 1gb 460er von gigabyte. Zumindest in österreich.


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. August 2010)

Nein, stärker ist sie nicht. liegt etwa auf der höhe einer HD5850. Für mich ist sie allerdings völlig sureichend, hat ein gutes Konzept ist p/l technisch top, gute stromverbauch werte, physx und joah ich würde sie einer hd5870 vorziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (24. August 2010)

@ Kyragan 

könntest ja dieses Angebot über den Zeitraum noch erwähnen/reineditieren http://www.msi-computer.de/a/score-fuzion/

das 870A-GD54 sehr gutes Mainstreamboard


----------



## muehe (24. August 2010)

@ Kyragan 

könntest ja dieses Angebot über den Zeitraum noch erwähnen/reineditieren http://www.msi-computer.de/a/score-fuzion/

das 870A-G54 sehr gutes Mainstreamboard


----------



## Kyragan (25. August 2010)

Jo, stimmt. Wirklich ne gute Aktion.


----------



## Îngrîmmsch Zweiklinge (25. August 2010)

Moin Moin,

Ich wollte mir bald(ca.September/Oktober) einen neuen Rechner anschaffen.
Er sollte die neuen Spiele (CoD,WoW,Mafia2 etc.) problemlos verarbeiten können,
der Preis sollte max. ca: 900-950€(ohne Betriebssystem) betragen... würde mich über Vorschläge freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich in diesem Gebiet halblaie bin, bin ich auf Vorschläge und Ratgebungen angewiesen.

Jetzt wird ja oft gemunkelt, dass man lieber warten soll bis Neujahr (Januar/....),
da in diesem Zeitraum die Komponenten billiger werden.

Meine Frage lautet: Stimmt diese Aussagen? und ich solle lieber warten oder ist das totale Flitzekacke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Dennis


----------



## muehe (25. August 2010)

günstiger wirds fast immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann darf man nie was kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



paar Ausnahmen gibs natürlich wenn neue Sockel , Grafikkartenserien vor Tür stehen z.b. 

am besten nochmal so 1-2 Wochen vorm Kauf nachfragen

welche Auflösung hat dein Monitor ? kannst du den rechner selbst zusammenbauen ?


----------



## Îngrîmmsch Zweiklinge (25. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> welche Auflösung hat dein Monitor ? kannst du den rechner selbst zusammenbauen ?



wollte mir diesen Monitor zulegen http://www.amazon.de..._pr_product_top . Da er Preis/Leistungstechnisch sehr gut ist. Hier meine Frage: Ist dieser Monitor was zum zocken oder gibts bessere in dieser Preisklasse, die ihr empfehlen könnt. ?

Frage: kannst du den rechner selbst zusammenbauen ?
Antwort: Leider nein , habe bisher sowas noch nicht gemacht. Außer Grafikkarte ,Netzteil , Soundkarte oder Ram getauscht aber das ist ja auch keine Kunst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (25. August 2010)

bei dem was du alles gemacht hast sollte der Rest kein grosses Problem sein

wie sieht denn das momentane System aus evtl. könnte man zeitweise z.b. die alte Grafikkarte noch übernehmen

dann könnte man sich evtl. im Oktober erstmal die ATI Radeon HD 6000 Familie angucken


----------



## Îngrîmmsch Zweiklinge (25. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> wie sieht denn das momentane System aus evtl. könnte man zeitweise z.b. die alte Grafikkarte noch übernehmen
> 
> dann könnte man sich evtl. im Oktober erstmal die ATI Radeon HD 6000 Familie angucken



Mein Rechner den ich momentan benutzte gehört eher zur "älteren Generation " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und muss komplett erneuert werden

brauche dringend Vorhab schon mal ein paar Vorschläge für die Komponenten 

Monitor link:
http://www.amazon.de..._pr_product_top


----------



## Natural62 (28. August 2010)

Moin!

Hab folgendes System:

Büchse: Coolermaster Centurion
Mainboard: MSI K9A2 Neo-F
Prozi: AMD Athlon64 X2 7750+ Black Ed.
Graka: EVGA e-GeForce GTX 260, 896 mb
RAM: 4gb DDR2 Corsair Twin2X
Kühlung: Arctic Freezer 64 Pro
Netzteil: OCZ StealthXStream 500 Watt

Das ganze läuft mit Vista 64-Bit, soweit ich weiß nicht übertaktet. :>

Spiele nur Wow. In ICC25 steh ich dann infight schonmal mit 13 fps da, was als Heiler sehr nervt. Spiele mit minimaler Grafik, allerdings mit 1680x1050 auf nem 22 zoll lcd.

Nun 2 Fragen. Kann ich übertakten und bringt es was? Wenn ja was und wie?

Und was (wieviel) sollte ich als nächstes upgraden? Würd schon gerne so 30 fps infight haben. Allerdings nicht gleich das ganze System austauschen.

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## muehe (28. August 2010)

da du nur WoW spielst würde ich erstmal nur übertakten 

mal so 3,2Ghz anpeilen also Multi auf 16

kenn das Bios nicht aber sollte eigentlich wie auf den Bildern in diesem Thread sein http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/overclocking-eines-amd-athlon-7750-dual-core

da steht auch bissl was wie du nur über den Multiplikator übertaktest ist natürlich bloss grobe Beschreibung für genauere Sache solltest du mal bissl rumgooglen 

ansonsten könntest du auch AMD Overdrive probieren


----------



## Natural62 (29. August 2010)

Ok, vielen Dank für die Tipps. Hab nun nur über Multi geregelt. Allerdings gibts ab 15,5 ein Bluescreen beim Booten. 15 läuft stabil. Werds heut Abend mal testen im Raid.


----------



## muehe (29. August 2010)

ja musst evtl. die Spannungen bissl anpassen 

da am besten belesen , ausprobieren , Temperaturen im Blick behalten


----------



## Sebastianic (29. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe die Aufgabe bekommen, mir den PC von einem Freund von meinem Bruder mal näher anzusehen. Da er recht weit weg wohnt, hat er mit Everest den PC mal durchscannen lassen und mir den Report geschickt.

Es handelt sich dabei um einen OEM-PC von HP.


*Die Komponenten:*

_CPU: Intel Pentium D820 (2x 2800 MHz, Sockel 775)_
_Mainboard: Im Bericht steht nur HP Compaq dc7600, was das jetzt genau kann - keine Ahnung^^_
_RAM: 2x 512MB DDR2-RAM_
_Graka: __Intel 82945G  Express Chipset Family (Also ein onboard-Chip)_
_HDD: 160 GB Seagate IDE-Festplatte_
_DVD-Brenner: HP DVD Writer 940d_
_DVD-Laufwerk:  LITE-ON DVD SOHD-16P9S_
_Netzteil: keine Ahnung_

Der PC ist ja so im Prinzip nicht schlecht, nur eben als reiner Büro-PC zu verwenden und ist zum Zocken nicht geeignet. Der PC soll nicht für Highend-Spiele benutzt werden. Konkret wären WoW und Starcraft zu nennen.  

Daher würde ich die CPU weiterverwenden, jedoch in Kombination mit einem neuen Mainboard, 4 GB DDR3-RAM und einer neuen Grafikkarte.
Eine IDE-Festplatte entspricht ja auch nicht mehr unbedingt der heutigen Zeit, die sollte man meiner Ansicht nach auch gegen eine SATA austauschen. Außerdem hat das von mir ausgewählte Mainboard nur einen IDE-Anschluss, der für den DVD-Brenner benötigt wird. 
Den DVD-Brenner kann man denke ich auch behalten.


Als Betriebssystem wird momentan Windows XP verwendet, mit dem neuen PC würde er dann aber auf Win 7 umsteigen.

*Folgende Komponenten habe ich ausgewählt:*

_CPU: Intel Pentium D820 (keine Änderung) 0&#8364;_*
*_Mainboard: ASRock G41MH/USB3 (Sockel 775, 4x DDR-3 RAM, 1x USB 3.0, 7x USB 2.0, microATX, 5.1 Sound, Gigabitlan) ca. 50&#8364;_
_RAM: G.SKill Ripjaws 4GB Kit DDR3 PC3-10666 (2x 2 GB DDR3-RAM, 1333MHz) ca. 90&#8364;_
_Graka: XFX ATi Radeon HD 5750 512 MB GDDR5  ca. 95&#8364;_
_HDD: Western Digital Caviar Green 500 GB S-ATA (-> habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht) ca. 35&#8364;_
_DVD-Brenner: __HP DVD Writer 940d (gleich bleibend) 0&#8364;__
__Netzteil: beQuiet Pure Power 530W  (-> Spielraum nach Oben) ca. 55&#8364;
__Gehäuse: (entweder gleichbleibend oder günstiges Markengehäuse beim Händler, wo gekauft wird) 0-ca. 30&#8364;
_
Nun wäre noch zu klären, ob das Gehäuse dem ATX-Standart entspricht. Im Everest-Bericht steht nur "Minitower". _
_Ich hätte nun gerne gewusst, ob man das so bestellen kann und was ihr anders / besser machen würdet. Ich habe leider seit 2 Jahren mich nicht mehr wirklich mit dem Thema PC-Teile beschäftigt und dort auch eher mit AMD Produkten. 
Wird der Sockel 775 eigentlich noch weiterentwickelt? Oder würde es eher Sinn machen, auch eine neue CPU zu kaufen und dann auf AMD bzw. AM3 umzusteigen?
Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten,


Sebastian

_
_


----------



## Kyragan (29. August 2010)

Die CPU wäre das erste, was bei mir aufm Müll landen würde. Die Pentium D Serie ist nich nur langsam, sie frisst auch noch unglaublich viel Strom und wird dementsprechend heiß.
LGA775 hat n paar Updates bekommen, aber nix nennenswertes. Selbst der 775-Nachfolger LGA1156 läuft bald (Ende des Jahres/Anfang 2011) aus bzw. wird ersetzt.

Ich würde direkt auf ein stromsparendes AM3-System mit nem Athlon II X2 215 setzen. Das auf nem mATX-Board mit 880G/890GX Chipsatz, 2GB RAM dazu und ne passende S-ATA2 Festplatte und fertig ist der kleine Office-Rechner. 
Alternativ auchn ITX-Board und ein entsprechend kleines Case und nen Top-Blow-Kühler und schon spart er nicht nur Strom sondern ist auch noch klein und leise. Da könnte man genauso noch ne HD5750/5770 nehmen. Für die ITX-Variante gibts mittlerweile sogar schöne Low-Profile oder Single Slot Varianten der HD5770.


----------



## Sebastianic (29. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die CPU wäre das erste, was bei mir aufm Müll landen würde. Die Pentium D Serie ist nich nur langsam, sie frisst auch noch unglaublich viel Strom und wird dementsprechend heiß.
> LGA775 hat n paar Updates bekommen, aber nix nennenswertes. Selbst der 775-Nachfolger LGA1156 läuft bald (Ende des Jahres/Anfang 2011) aus bzw. wird ersetzt.
> 
> Ich würde direkt auf ein stromsparendes AM3-System mit nem Athlon II X2 215 setzen. Das auf nem mATX-Board mit 880G/890GX Chipsatz, 2GB RAM dazu und ne passende S-ATA2 Festplatte und fertig ist der kleine Office-Rechner.
> Alternativ auchn ITX-Board und ein entsprechend kleines Case und nen Top-Blow-Kühler und schon spart er nicht nur Strom sondern ist auch noch klein und leise. Da könnte man genauso noch ne HD5750/5770 nehmen. Für die ITX-Variante gibts mittlerweile sogar schöne Low-Profile oder Single Slot Varianten der HD5770.



Ok. Gut zu wissen :S. Sowie ich letztens mal gelesen habe, hat Intel momentan auch 3 verschiedene Sockel auf dem Markt und AMD nur den AM3.

Es muss aber kein mini/micro ATX sein! Das war nur um ggf. das Gehäuse zu behalten!

Auch soll es kein wirklicher Office-Rechner sein. Starcraft 2 /WoW/Siedler etc sollte schon drauf laufen. Vielleicht wäre ja sowas wie die Budgetzusammenstellung auf Seite 1 gut. 

Ich habe die Komponenten mal bei Geizhals reingehauen und ich komme jedoch auf 520&#8364;. Im Thread steht jedoch ca. 450&#8364; und niemals über 500&#8364;. Wo kann ich dort denn noch sparen? 

Vor einigen Monaten gab es hier immer noch eine Budgetvariante die bei 300-350&#8364; lag.



LG,

Sebastian


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. August 2010)

mit 300-350 kommst du zum WoW zocken nicht weit. Der 500 Euro Pc wäre das Minimum was ich kaufen würde.


----------



## Sebastianic (29. August 2010)

<gelöscht, doppelpost>


----------



## Sebastianic (29. August 2010)

Sebastianic schrieb:


> Ich habe die Komponenten mal bei Geizhals reingehauen und ich komme jedoch auf 520€. Im Thread steht jedoch ca. 450€ und niemals über 500€. Wo kann ich dort denn noch sparen?






Ok. Fail. Man sollte auch die Deutsche version nehmen. Und nicht die aus Österreich...


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. August 2010)

CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 235e
Kühlung: boxed
Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5670
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7
Mainboard: ASRock 870 Extreme3 / ASRock 880GM-LE 
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB 
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS40 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: vorhandenes
Netzteil: Cougar A400

wäre jetzt so dass Minimum, mit kleinem stromsparenden Prozessor.


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. August 2010)

CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 235e
Kühlung: boxed
Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5670
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7
Mainboard: ASRock 870 Extreme3 / ASRock 880GM-LE 
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB 
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS40 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: vorhandenes
Netzteil: Cougar A400

wäre jetzt so dass Minimum, mit kleinem stromsparenden Prozessor. Eher Multimedia / Office als Spiele.
edit: deswegen benutz ich immer http://gh.de/


----------



## Kyragan (29. August 2010)

Die e-Modelle braucht kein Mensch. Eigentlich jeder normale X2 lässt sich ohne weiteres gut undervolten, so dass sie die gleichen Verbrauchswerte erreichen, wie die e-Modelle, die ja auch nix anderes als selektierte Chips mit niedrigeren VIDs. Dafür dass man es selbst machen kann lohnt der Aufpreis imo nicht.


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. August 2010)

Dafür geht aber die Garantie nicht flöten.


----------



## Sebastianic (29. August 2010)

Also ich würde mich dann doch an der Budgetversion orientieren. Ich denke ca. 450 &#8364; sollten drin sein.

Dazu habe ich jedoch noch ein paar Fragen:

Kann ich statt dem  AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition auch den AMD Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition nehmen? Der 550 ist nämlich bei den "großen Onlineshops" nicht gelistet und der Preisunterschied ist auch nicht gerade gewaltig.

Macht es Sinn die Radeon 5770 (ca. 115&#8364  zu nehmen? Also statt der Radeon 5750 (ca. 100&#8364?

Muss es exakt der RAM sein (4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7)?  Ich frage, weil dieser bei Hardwareversand z.B. nicht gelistet ist. Worauf muss ich beim RAM-Kauf achten? 

Das wäre es erstmal.

Schönen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG,

 Sebastian


----------



## Kyragan (29. August 2010)

Der 555er ist der quasi Nachfolger des 550er. Insofern: Absolut, ja.

Wenn die HD5770 in dein Budget passt ist sie in jedem Fall eine gute Wahl.


----------



## Sebastianic (29. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Der 555er ist der quasi Nachfolger des 550er. Insofern: Absolut, ja.
> 
> Wenn die HD5770 in dein Budget passt ist sie in jedem Fall eine gute Wahl.


Gut den 555er nehme ich dann in jedem Fall. Bei der Grafikkarte gucke ich dann am Ende nochmal nach dem Preis und was in welchem Shop günstig lieferbar ist.


Und was ist mit dem RAM? 
Kann ich da einfach "blind" ein 4 GB DDR3-Paket mit 1333MHz nehmen? Oder worauf muss ich noch achten?


----------



## Kyragan (29. August 2010)

Blind nicht. Eigentlich läuft fast jedes Kit auf fast jeder Plattform. Es gibt jedoch Ausnahmen. Beispielsweise machen G.Skill Ripjaws oft Probleme auf AMD-Boards.

Für dein Budget würde ich Mushin Silverline, Mushkin Stiletto oder Crucial Value RAM empfehlen. Kingston Value wäre auch ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## Sebastianic (29. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Blind nicht. Eigentlich läuft fast jedes Kit auf fast jeder Plattform. Es gibt jedoch Ausnahmen. Beispielsweise machen G.Skill Ripjaws oft Probleme auf AMD-Boards.
> 
> Für dein Budget würde ich Mushin Silverline, Mushkin Stiletto oder Crucial Value RAM empfehlen. Kingston Value wäre auch ne Möglichkeit.



oder aber die G.Skill aus der Zusammenstellung?


----------



## Kyragan (29. August 2010)

Die laufen einwandfrei. Sind halt nur nicht bei hardwareversand erhältlich. 
Is halt Scheiße der Laden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Blut und Donner Garantie? Zeig mir mal, wie du bei ner CPU überprüfen willst ob sie übertaktet worden ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. August 2010)

*GeIL Value DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7*


*GeIL Black Dragon DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7*

sind beide sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## Sebastianic (29. August 2010)

Soo habe mir alles zusammengesucht und vorerst hardwareversand als Händler genommen. Mindfactory wäre aber auch nicht sonderlich teurer (vllt . 5-10&#8364

_CPU:__AMD Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3__ @ 82,89&#8364;_ 
_CPU-Kühler: boxed @ 0&#8364;_
_Mainboard:__ASRock 870 Extreme3, AM3, ATX__ @ 79,22&#8364;_
_Grafikkarte:__XFX RADEON HD 5750 700M 512MB DDR5 DUAL DVI, DP, NATIVE HDMI__ @ 93,76&#8364;_
_RAM:4GB-KIT Mushkin Silverline Stiletto PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 @74,30&#8364;_ 
_Festplatte:__Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)__ @ 37,52&#8364;_ 
_Netzteil:__Cougar A 400 Watt__ @ 46,53&#8364;_ 
_DVD-Laufwerk (da kein IDE-Anschluss auf Mainboard):__LG DH16NS schwarz bare SATA II__ @ 11,69&#8364;_ 
_Versand: 3,99&#8364;_

*Gesamtpreis: 429,59&#8364;*

_ggf. _Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz_@ 28,18&#8364;_*
*
*Gesamtpreis: 457,77&#8364;*_
_
Kann man das so lassen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. August 2010)

Du hast keinen Arbeitsspeicher drinne.


----------



## Sebastianic (29. August 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Du hast keinen Arbeitsspeicher drinne.



jap habs auch gemerkt. Ist jetzt editiert.


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. August 2010)

nimm lieber den Ram:

*4GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10660 DDR3-1333 CL7*

(besseres Timming CL7 statt CL9 und Verbrauch 1,5V statt 1,65V)

Gehäuse würd ich persönlich auch noch en anderes nehmen
*Cooler Master Elite RC-335*


----------



## muehe (29. August 2010)

willst nicht lieber n DVD Brenner nehmen http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27402&agid=699

und für hinten am besten noch nen Lüfter http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=30981&agid=42


----------



## Sebastianic (29. August 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> nimm lieber den Ram:
> 
> *4GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10660 DDR3-1333 CL7*
> 
> ...


Gut Dankeschön. Ich habe ihm jetzt erstmal meine Version per Mail geschickt. Aber wir werden eh noch mal drüber telefonieren, dann kann ich das mit dem Arbeitsspeicher auf jeden Fall nochmal ansprechen.


Was das Gehäuse angeht, soll er eh auch ein bisschen gucken was ihm gefällt. 





muehe schrieb:


> willst nicht lieber n DVD Brenner nehmen http://www4.hardware...=27402&agid=699
> 
> und für hinten am besten noch nen Lüfter http://www4.hardware...d=30981&agid=42





Auf den Brenner werd ich ihn auch ansprechen. Und Lüfter, wenns nötig ist - klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p1Ng (29. August 2010)

hi hab hier mal fleisig geforcht und naja hab selber mal ein system zusammengestellt mien bruder braucht eins deswegen will ich mal eure meinung dazu haben

 CPU: AMD64X6 SAM3 PhenomII 1055TBOX 6x 512KB 6x2,8Ghz 125Watt 	173,70 &#8364; 
Mainbaord: SAM3 ASRock 890GX Extreme3 VGSAF3e 4D3 FSB2600 890GX 	100,49 &#8364; 
RAM: 4GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10660 DDR3-1333 CL7 84,55 &#8364; 
Grafikkarte: PCIe 1024MB GTX 460 Palit/XpertV. Sonic aktiv,2xDVI,HDMI,DP 187,90 &#8364; 
Laufwerk: DVDB SATA LG GH22NS50 schwarz bulk bare SecurDisc 17,26 &#8364;
Festplatte: SATAII 500GB WD Caviar Blue WD5000AAKS 16MB 7200 U/MIN 	35,50 &#8364; 
Gehäuse: MIDI LC 7004 II silber/schwarz Classic o.NT 	20,84 &#8364;
Netzteil: Xilence Power 480 Watt / SPS-XP480.(12)R 	31,04 &#8364; 
 Summe 	651,28 &#8364;

Ich hab da aber noch bedenken:

1) AMD Chipsatzt und Nvidia GK, in wiefern Problematisch
2) Netzteil Reicht das im gesammten, ich weis man soll da net sparen aber sollte im rahmen bleiben
3) Reicht das gehäuse von der kühlung her 
4) Das mainboard ob das net schon bisschen zuviel ist hat nur eine GK drin und naja Standart takt reicht erstmal in allem soll hat schon gute performence liefern

Könnt ihr mir da was zu sagen/ Bugget liegt so bei eigendlich 600-650 Euro --> Für den Preis das Optimum muss nicht schön aussehen nur viel leisten

gruß

Renaldo


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. August 2010)

Schrott Netzteil, Ram macht Probleme mit AM3 Systemen, Mainboard über...


----------



## Kyragan (29. August 2010)

Den RAM würde ich tauschen. Die RipJaws machen mit AMD-Boards öfter Probleme.

480W reichen locker aus. Wie gut die Xilence Netzteile mittlerweile sind weiß ich nicht. Ich würde ein Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W, ein Netzteil aus Cougars Sortiment oder das Seasonic S12II 520W empfehlen. Der Rest sieht soweit ok aus. Man könnte noch die Festplatte gegen eine Samsung SpinPoint F3 oder eine WD Black Caviar tauschen.

Gehäuse sieht nach billigem Schrott aus. Mindestens ein Xigmatek Asgard/Cooler Master Elite würde ich schon nehmen.

Grafikkarte und Chipsatz machen keine Probleme.

Edit: Was hast du gegen das Mainboard? Ist doch absolut in Ordnung das Teil.


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. August 2010)

Xilence Netzteile kannst du vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und inwiefern brauchst du nen 6-Core?
Gehäuse find ich nicht.
Natürlich ist es in Ordnung, doch für sein Budget würde ne Nummer kleiner reichen, dafür lieber qualitativeres Netzteil und ne WD Black Caviar als Festplatte.


----------



## Kyragan (29. August 2010)

Xilence ist nicht mehr so Scheiße wie gemeinhin bekannt ist. Inwiefern das auf die Netzteile zutrifft weiß ich wie gesagt nicht. 2 Cores mehr zu haben ist immer gut. Schaden tuts nicht.


----------



## Soratos (30. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen...

Ich hätte da mal eine frage, was ist denn der unterschied zwischen dem AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE und dem AMD Phenom II x4 965 BE ???

Und dann würd ich noch gern wissen, und zwar hat ja der 955er 3,2 GHz... Hat der die wirklich oder wieviel hat der ???


----------



## p1Ng (30. August 2010)

ok so mal was verändert,


 CPU: AMD64X6 SAM3 PhenomII 1055TBOX 6x 512KB 6x2,8Ghz 125Watt 173,70 € 
Mainbaord: SAM3 ASRock 890GX Extreme3 VGSAF3e 4D3 FSB2600 890GX 100,49 € 
RAM: 4GB (2er Kit) OCZ OCZ3P1333LV4GK Platinum Low Voltage Dual Channel CL7 77,90 € 
Grafikkarte: PCIe 1024MB GTX 460 Palit/XpertV. Sonic aktiv,2xDVI,HDMI,DP 187,90 € 
Laufwerk: DVDB SATA LG GH22NS50 schwarz bulk bare SecurDisc 17,26 €
Festplatte: 500GB SAMSUNG SpinPoint F3 35,50 € 
Gehäuse: MIDI LC 7004 II silber/schwarz Classic o.NT 20,84 €
Netzteil: SCYTHE Kamariki (KMRK4-P-450A) 42,95 € 
 Summe 656,63 €

1)Naja gegen das Mianboard hab ich nix dachte oder habe überlegt ob der 870 auch schon reicht ?
2) Das Gehäuse muss ja ne gut aussehen muss nur funzen in Wärme und ja nur da
3) Hab jetzt anderes NT, hat gute bewertungen bekommen, wäre mal zu teste
4) Hatte überlegt die GTX 460 gegen eine HD5830 zu tauschen aber glaub würde ich schlechtmachen

Warum so viel und eine 6 Core CPU ?

Ganz einfach der kostet so viel wie ein guter 4 Kerner von AMD also nehm ich mehr für den selben preis,


----------



## Palimbula (30. August 2010)

Der Unetrscheid zwischen dem 955 BE und dem 965 BE ist der Takt. Der 955er taktet mit 3200 MHz, der 965er mit 3400MHz. Das sind die einzigen Unterschiede --> *klick mich*


----------



## Kyragan (30. August 2010)

p1Ng schrieb:


> ok so mal was verändert,
> 
> 
> CPU: AMD64X6 SAM3 PhenomII 1055TBOX 6x 512KB 6x2,8Ghz 125Watt 173,70 &#8364;
> ...



1) Wenn du kein Crossfire vor hast reicht auch ein 870er Board. Wenn CF geplant ist, wovon ich nicht ausgehe, lohnen sich die größeren Chipsätze (890GX/890FX) eher weil sie mehr PCIe-Lanes bereitstellen. Für den Singlecard Betrieb reicht auchn 870er.
2) Keine Ahnung, wie sich das Ding thermisch verhält. Ich hab persönlich kein Vertrauen in den Blecheimer.
3) Scythe Netzteile sind grundlegend in Ordnung. Kann man verbauen, auch wenns nicht meine erste Wahl wäre.
4) HD5830 lohnt sich nicht. Die GTX460 ist eindeutig die bessere Wahl.

OCZ hat in Sachen DDR3-RAM nicht immer die besten Bewertungen bekommen. Ich bin mit meinen DDR2 RAMs von denen super zufrieden, aber anscheinend hats da ganz schön nachgelassen. Ich vertraue da lieber Crucial oder Mushkin.


----------



## p1Ng (30. August 2010)

welchen ram könnt ihr empfehlen hab jetzt das ASROCK 870 Extreme3 genommen ? 4GB müssen es sein und dan empfehlung für netzteil bis 50 Euro


----------



## Palimbula (30. August 2010)

p1Ng schrieb:


> welchen ram könnt ihr empfehlen hab jetzt das ASROCK 870 Extreme3 genommen ? 4GB müssen es sein und dan empfehlung für netzteil bis 50 Euro



Wenn ich bei K&M mal meinen Blick durch die angebotenen Netzteile schweifen lasse, unter BErücksichtigung dass das Netzteil 500 - 550W haben muss und max. € 50,00 kosten darf --> ein buntes Potpourri an chinesischer Handwerkskunst (LC Ppower, Tronje, Xilence, Sinan, Rhombutech).


----------



## Kyragan (30. August 2010)

Leg 15 drauf und nimm ein Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W oder ein Seasonic S12II 520W Bronze.

RAM: Mushkin Stiletto oder Mushkin Silverline, GEiL ECOs, Crucial Ballistix bzw. Ballistix Tracer. Die Crucials sind allerdings etwas teuerer. Ich würde die ECOs nehmen. Mit 1333 oder 1600MHz Taktfrequenz und CL7. Die 1333er liegen so bei etwa 90€.


----------



## p1Ng (30. August 2010)

So das wird es wohl werden

 CPU: AMD64X6 SAM3 PhenomII 1055TBOX 6x 512KB 6x2,8Ghz 125Watt 	173,70 &#8364; 
Mainbaord: ASROCK 870 Extreme3 77,10 &#8364; 
RAM: DDR3 4096MB 2x2 PC1333 Mushkin Silverline Stiletto CL9-9-9 81,52 &#8364; 
Grafikkarte: PCIe 1024MB GTX 460 Palit/XpertV. Sonic aktiv,2xDVI,HDMI,DP 187,90 &#8364; 
Laufwerk: DVDB SATA LG GH22NS50 schwarz bulk bare SecurDisc 17,26 &#8364; 
Festplatte: 500GB SAMSUNG SpinPoint F3 38,52 &#8364; 
Gehäuse: XIGMATEK Asgard (CPC-T45UB-U01) 28,90 &#8364; 
Netzteil: OCZ 500W ModXStream Pro ATX2.2 	51,00 &#8364; 
 Summe 	655,90 &#8364;

was sagt ihr sollte passen oder^^

Jetzt noch ein anderer Fall hab ein Kumpel will neuen rechner 

Will einen
CPU: Intel i7 weis ne ob 1156 oder 1336 Sockel
GK: Nvidia GK weil 3D Vision dachte an eine GTX480 was ist das leiseste model was ihr kennt
RAM: Mindestens 8GB
HDD oder SSD ? 
Sound: Sehr gute Soundkarte für games aber auch Home Cinema hat ien teufel 5.1 system 


und der rest was halt dazu gehörtnoch zu einem rechner diesmal soll er ne ganz so laut werden.

habt ihr eine idee also 1500-1600 Euro


----------



## Blut und Donner (30. August 2010)

Auf keinen Fall ne GTX480 verbauen. Soviel Strom und Wärme wie die frisst. AUßerdem passt sie auch nicht so gut in ein 1500Euro System. Nimm liber ne gut octe gtx460 alias Zotac GTX 460 AMP! Edition. Die ist leistungsmäßig bei der GTX470 anzusiedeln, brauhct weniger Strom und ist leiser.
8 Gb Ram, für was? Zum zocken reichen in jedem Fall 6GB in den allermeisten Fällen sind 4GB auch schon mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Kyragan (30. August 2010)

Ne GTX480 würde ich auch nicht empfehlen. Halte ne stark übertaktete GTX460 auch für ne bessere Wahl. Wenn die Leistung nicht reicht, was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, würde es auch ne GTX470 tun. Eventuell die neue GTX470 Super Clock. Die ist stark übertaktet und hat nen tollen Kühler, der verhältnismäßig leise bleibt.

RAM reichen auch 6GB. 6 hast du durch Tripple Channel eh zwingend. Die nächstgrößere Stufe wären 12GB. Mehr brauchts nicht.

Hier mal n Vorschlag mit 120GB Corsair Force SSD mit SF1200 Controller.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach... Soundkarte... Asus Xonar D2X.


----------



## muehe (30. August 2010)

die 470 ist doch sehr teuer die bekommst ja momentan schon für 250-260 sicher keine Super Overclock aber die 80 Aufpreis und die Skalierung sind fraglich

CPU wär ne 760 auch ok

ansonsten würd ich halt auf 6000er Serie warten und Sandy Bridge


----------



## Kyragan (30. August 2010)

Naja alternativ ne normale kaufen und nen Gelid Icy Vision oder nen Prolimatech Mk13 mit nem Noiseblocker Muliframe draufpacken, damit das Ding leise bleibt. Sonst hält man das ja im Kopf net aus. :/


----------



## Blut und Donner (30. August 2010)

Von der Qualität her kann ich dir das Folgende 100% empfehlen. Ist echt nru das beste vom Besten verbaut, ka ob man damit unter 1600 Euro bleibt:


Prozessor: Intel Core i7-875K @3,6GHz
Kühlung: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn
Mainboard: ASUS Maximus III Extreme, P55 
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x G.Skill ECO DIMM 2GB PC3-12800U CL7
Grafikkarte: Zotac GeForce GTX 460 AMP! Edition, 1024MB GDDR5 (OC)
Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Black 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
Solid State Drive: G.Skill Phoenix Pro 120GB
Blu-ray Brenner: LG Electronics BH10LS30, SATA, schwarz, retail
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-B25FWB
Gehäuselüfter: 2x Noiseblocker Multiframe MF12-S2, 1x Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PK2 140mm
Netzteil: Cougar GX G600 600W


----------



## p1Ng (30. August 2010)

hab da nochmal was zusammengebaut aber wieder fragen,

Konfig:

 CPU: INTEL Core i7-870 	270,00 &#8364;
CPU Kühler: Thermalright MUX-120 	48,00 &#8364; 
Mainbaord: EVGA P55 FTW 188,00 &#8364; 
RAM: 8GB (2er Kit) G.SKILL Ripjaws Red (F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL) 240,00 &#8364; 
Grafikkarte 1: MSI N460GTX Cyclone 1GD5/OC (V232-014R) 200,00 &#8364; 
Grafikkarte 2: MSI N460GTX Cyclone 1GD5/OC (V232-014R) 200,00 &#8364; 
Netzteil: ENERMAX Modu87+ EMG700AWT 160,00 &#8364; 
Gehäuse: XIGMATEK Midgard 57,00 &#8364; 

1) wieder die ram frage will 8 GB haben was ist der ideeale ram für das board, weil stell mich an mit den CL werten und ob Dual oder Quad channel ?
2) Das mainboard sollte für das SLI gespann passen oder was meint ihr ?
3) reichen 700 Watt vom netzteil ?
4) in sachen gehäuse hört es bei mir auf er will ein gehäuse ohne Fenster was aber gut temperaturen liefert und leise ist am ende im system beim zocken, habt ihr eine idde da ?
5) SSD will er nun doch nicht weil sie ihm nicht lange genug halten, macht es sin ene mit 10k einzubauen, er will spiele performance ?

Wenn ihr euch fraget warum auf einmal SLI das SLI gespann hat momentan in aller hinsicht die Nase vorn


----------



## Nightelv (2. September 2010)

Hallo, ein sehr Informations-vollgepackter Thread, aber sehr gut und verständlich aufgelistet, danke schonmal. 

Ich habe nicht so viel Know-How, daher poste ich hier einfach mal das was ich mir so zusammengestellt habe. Eigetnlich auf der Basis des 850er Rechners bzw fast identisch nur einige teile sind bei Alternate nicht verfügbar, da ich ihn zusammenbauen lassen möchte (Know-How-Problem).

Zusätzlich würde ich gerne auf Windows 7 umsteigen. Welche Version sollte man da nehmen? 32 Bit oder 64 Bit Variante?
 Wozu dient denn der XP-Support bei der Professional-Version? Habe hier schon etwas informiert und habe oft gelesen dass es sinnvoll wäre für ältere Spiele. Dazu möchte ich mir auch einen TFT Bildschirm kaufen. 23-24 Zoll wären so das was ich gern angepeilt hätte. (Jemand einen guten parat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

Meine Vorstellungen was das System leisten sollte: 
- Ich arbeite aufgrund meines Berufes sehr viel mit Photoshop CS3 und mittlerweile auch 4. Allerdings reicht hierfür die Leistung meines Laptops langsam nicht mehr aus (Aspire 5920) 
- Die nächste Spiele-Generation würde ich hiermit dann gerne in vollen Zügen (Höchste Grafikleistung) miterleben. 
- Ich weiß auch dass ein Macintosh besser geeignet wäre für die Grafikanwendungen, dafür habe ich aber ja die Arbeit. Nur zum Rumprobieren zuhause sollte es schon hergeben. 

Hier mein "Angepeiltes System" 
CPU: Intel Core i5 760 http://www.alternate...ozessor/409280/ 
Grafikkarte: GeForce GTX460 OC http://www.alternate...X460_OC/407876/ 
RAM: G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3 1600 http://www.alternate...600_Kit/143030/ 
Mainboard: MSI P55A-GD65 http://www.alternate...5A-GD65/153863/ 
Festplatte: Samsung HD103SJ 1 TB http://www.alternate...SJ_1_TB/136219/ 
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS http://www.alternate...G/GH-22NS/8718/ 
Netzteil: Seasonic S12II-520 520 Watt http://www.alternate...20_Watt/143539/ 
Gehäuse: Thermaltake V4 Black Edition http://www.alternate...Edition/257484/ 
Kühlung: EKL Alpenföhn "Nordwand" rev.B http://www.alternate...d_rev.B/142818/ 


 TFT: LG Flatron W2443T-PF http://www.alternate...443T-PF/140764/ 

Den Lüfter und das Gehäuse gabs bei Alternate nicht (1. Post), beim Gehäuse lass ich mir gerne andere vorschlagen, es gefällt mir ned sooo gut. 
 Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Software/Microsoft/Windows_7_Professional_64-Bit/138355/
 Hab meinen Bruder gefragt welches ich brauche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 seine argumente waren schlagfertig
Passt das so zusammen? OC von der grafikkarte hab ich mal dazugenommen, aufgrund dessen dass ich Photoshop doch sehr ausreizen möchte. 
Genauso sollte das System auch für neue Titel dann was hermachen (GW2 zb.) Bitte auch vorschläge für einen TFT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dankeschön im Vorraus! 
Edit: Achja, angepeilte Investition ca. 1000 Euro (inkl. BS und TFT) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. September 2010)

Also den XP-Modus kannst du für Spiele knicken, der läuft nicht mit anspruchsvollen 3D-Anwendungen.
Ich würde auf jedenfall die 64-Bit version von Windows 7 Home Premium nehmen.
Persönlich würd ich das so machen.

Prozessor: Intel Core i5 760
 Grafikkarte: Zotac GeForce GTX460 AMP!
*   *RAM: 4GB G.Skill DDR3-1600Kit CL7
 Mainboard: ASRock P55 Extreme4
 Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Black 1 TB
 Laufwerk: LG GH22NS
 Netzteil: Cougar 550 CM
 Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy Edition
 Kühlung: EKL ALpenföhn Nordwand


----------



## Nightelv (2. September 2010)

Hallo, danke für die antwort. Passen denn die ausgesuchten Komponenten von mir nicht zusammen? oder aus welchen gründen die zotac und das rock mainboard?


----------



## Blut und Donner (3. September 2010)

Doch, Doch. Dein Mainboard kostet bloß 10 euro mehr und bietet kein Sata3. Die Grafikkarte von Zotac ist meiner Meinung nach die beste OC-Karte der GTX460 Serie, hat aber lieferengpässe.


----------



## odschki (3. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin gerade dabei mir einen Pc zusammenzustellen. Zwei Laufwerke und eine Festplatte habe ich bereits zu hause. Folgende Teile wollte ich mir noch kaufen:
Grafikkarte: HD5750 (ATI Radeon HD5750) 
Soundkarte: Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer (PCI) 
Prozessor: Core™ i5-750 Prozessor (4x 2666 MHz)
Motherboard: P7P55D (Intel® P55 Express) 
Arbeitsspeicher: DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit (4096 M

Das Einzige wo ich noch unschlüssig bin ist das Netzteil und das Gehäuse. Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir passende Teile nennen könntet.


----------



## muehe (3. September 2010)

den 750 kauft man nich mehr für paar Euro mehr gibs den 760 

was hast mit dem Rechner vor ? die Grafikkarte ist ja bissl zart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Board lieber das P7P55D*-E* falls du mal auf die Idee kommst z.b. http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a541509.html zu verbauen

welcher Speicher wäre das genau ?


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. September 2010)

Hey Leute^^

Mal einfach so ne Frage:

Sind momentan die neusten Nvidia oder ATI Grafikkarten besser? 
Die GFX 480 scheit ja ziemlich günstig zu sein (zumindest auf den ersten Blick). Hab gelesen um die 160 €


----------



## Blut und Donner (3. September 2010)

? http://gh.de/?cat=gra16_512&xf=891_GeForce%20GTX%20480&sort=p
Ab 400 Euro, die GTX480


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. September 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> ? http://gh.de/?cat=gr...TX%20480&sort=p
> Ab 400 Euro, die GTX480



Oh sorry meinte GTX 460 >.<

Kann man die Nvidia Grafikkarten mit ATI so bisschen vergleichen bzw hab gehört ATI soll im moment besser sein.

ist das so?


----------



## Blut und Donner (3. September 2010)

ich empfehl dir im Preissegment ab 190 Euro ne GTX 460 1024MB. Ne HD5870, die nächstsinnvollere gibts nicht unter 320 Euro.


----------



## Zefrion (5. September 2010)

Moin erstmal,

ich hab mit nem Freund zusammen ein System für ihn zusammengestellt und es wäre nett wenn ihr mal drüberschauen würdet ob das so funktioniert.
Hauptsächlich wird der Rechner zum spielen genutzt werden(Empire Total War, Call of Duty, andere Shooter und Strategiespiele) und es sollte auch noch möglich sein kommende Spiele zu zocken.

Mainboard: http://www1.hardware...31554&agid=1305
Prozessor: http://www2.hardware...36431&agid=1300
Ram: http://www3.hardware...33152&agid=1193
Grafikkarte: http://www1.hardware...=37470&agid=554
Kühler: http://www3.hardware...=25731&agid=669
Festplatte: http://www3.hardware...37168&agid=1342 
Laufwerk: http://www3.hardware...=27402&agid=699
Netzteil: http://www3.hardware...=23718&agid=240
Gehäuse: http://www3.hardware...=27225&agid=631

Wenn ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge habt dann immer raus damit, ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

mfg,
Zefrion


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. September 2010)

Grafikkarte würd ich die 1024MB Version nehmen, kostet gerade mal 20-30 Euro mehr bietet aber doch noch mehr leistung, da der Speicher auch besser angebunden (256Bit statt 192Bit) ist. Die hier wäre gut, 30 Euro mehr, dafür mehr Speicher und ordentlich übertaktet:
http://www4.hardware...=37130&agid=707

Gehäuse ist ja Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich würd das nehmen: 
http://www4.hardware...agid=631&apop=1


----------



## Zefrion (5. September 2010)

Ich danke dir und hab es ihm mittgeteilt, er hat es auch gleich geändert.

Ich würde die Gelegenheit auch gleichmal nutzen um nachzufragen was du/ihr von dem Monitor haltet:

http://www1.hardware...agid=603&apop=0


----------



## muehe (6. September 2010)

für den kleinen Geldbeutel ist der http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a413942.html zu empfehlen


----------



## wiesel7777 (12. September 2010)

Hallo,

vielen Dank erstmal für die mühe.

Hab hier mal meine Zusammenstellung, und wollte wissen, was ihr dazu denkt:


CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
Kühlung: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn
Grafikkarte: PowerColor Radeon HD 5850 PCS+
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS40 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: hab hier noch ein Toughpower QFan 500 Watt W0151 und ein Thermaltake TR2-500 liegen --> kann man die nutzen oder sollte ich da ein neues kaufen?

Damit komme ich roundabout auf ca. 750 &#8364; (ohne Netzteil) was meine absolute Schmerzgrenze ist. Sollten die vorhandenen Netzteile nicht den Ansprüchen genügen, wo kann ich dann am sinnvollsten Einsparen (ohne große Performanceverlust ;-) ) um ein Netzteil mit einzuplanen?
Hier noch ein paar meiner Überlegungen zu den Komponenten:
- Das Matterhorn weil sich das auf dem am3 board auch um 90° drehen lässt für den optimalen Luftflow (ich weiß, beim mugen kann man den lüfter an alle vier seiten anbringen, aber EKL hats mir irwie angetan und der Brocken/Groß Glockner sind nu mal nicht zu drehen) Vorerst ist kein OC geplant, will ich mir aber mit dem Matterhorn für später freihalten

- Ich hab keine Spiele, die ich im speziellen spiele (Gelegenheitsspieler) aber um zeitlich ein wenig luft nach oben zu haben habe ich mich für 5850 entschieden, damit ich nicht nächstes Jahr schon wieder aufrüsten muss.

- Das Gigabyte Board find ich vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis einfach gut - viele Anschlüsse für wenig Geld und Crossfire hab ich eh nich vor.

Habe vor den Rechner selbst zusammenzubauen (habe bis auf Mainboard und CPU alles schonmal ausgetauscht oder eingesetzt und gehe davon aus, dass das auch nich so schwierig sein kann - gibt ja auch genug Anleitungen im Netz und bei den Komponenten dazu)

Also bin für alle Anregungen dankbar.


----------



## Palimbula (13. September 2010)

Sofern die Netzteile nicht reichen sollten, könntest du die Grafikkarte entweder gegen eine HD5770 oder eine GTX460 tauschen. Wenn du zur 5770 greifen solltest, dürfte die Ersparnis zur 5850 für ein Netzteil reichen. Ansonsten könnte man noch beim Gehäuse ein paar Euro sparen in dem du das Asgard (kleiner Bruder vom Midgard) kaufst. Das reicht vom Volumen her auch für einen Turmkühler (Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. .


----------



## wiesel7777 (13. September 2010)

Frage ist ja, kann und sollte ich eins davon weiterverwenden, oder "muss" unbedingt ein neues her? Sind ja nun beide keine China-Böller, und ja ich weiss, haben kein 80+ aber ehrlich gesagt fällt das bei meinem Stromverbrauch (Nachtspeicherheizung über Strom) nicht wirklich ins Gewicht. Das sind gegen den restlichen Stromverbrauch eher Peanuts. 
500 Watt sollten für die Zusammenstellung doch ausreichend sein? Oder spiel ich da hart an der Grenze und sollte ein Größeres Netzteil haben? Mit Strom hab ichs nich so ;-)


----------



## Kyragan (13. September 2010)

Die 500W sind absolut nicht das Problem. Thermaltake Netzteile sind zwar nicht die allerbesten, aber durchaus brauchbar. Denke schon, dass du das Ding drinbehalten kannst.


----------



## Baumkopf (21. September 2010)

Äh moin Leute.
Ich wollt mir nen PC zusammenstellen und geister hier auch schon seit nem knappen halben Jahr rum.

Jedenfalls würde ich größtenteils Teile ausm 500er nehmen und die mit dem Prozessor ausm 600er verbinden.

Also in etwa so:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 945
Kühlung: boxed
Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5750
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7
Mainboard: ASRock 870 Extreme3
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS40 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard
Netzteil: Cougar A400

Meine einzige Frage wäre, ob das dann noch mit Mainboard und Netzteil hinhaut?
Und den Ram find ich nicht. Ich würde dann den hier nehmen. *klick*
Ist der auch in Ordnung oder würdet ihr einen anderen empfehlen, aus irgendwelchen Gründen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß.


----------



## Blut und Donner (21. September 2010)

Was willst du denn mit dem PC machen? Ne HD5770 wäre ja evtl für den geringen Aufpreis sinnvoll. Das Netzteil reicht vollkommen aus. 
RAM: 4GB-KIT Mushkin Essentials PC3-10667
Gehäuse (z.B.): Cooler Master Elite RC-330 

(aufgrund persönlicher Erfahrungen empfehle ich Xigmatek nicht)

Ansonsten passt alles.


----------



## Baumkopf (21. September 2010)

Gut, danke für die Antwort. [:

Mit dem PC will ich eigentlich folgendes machen:

zocken (eben auch aktuelles bzw folgende Titel á la Diablo III und COD Teile)
rendern
bildbearbeitung
aufnehmen
arbeiten
Aufpreise will ich eigentlich verhindern, da ich geziehlt nicht über 600 € ausgeben will.
(Windows 7 im Preis eingerechnet)


----------



## Blut und Donner (21. September 2010)

Naja ne HD5770 wär für dein Anwendungsfeld halt schon besser...
Sie is ja auch nur 20 Euro teurer als die 512MB Version der HD5750...


----------



## grimmige Zockerline (22. September 2010)

Hi,
erstmal danke dir für deine Mühe uns hardware-technisch immer auf dem aktuellen Stand zu halten. Super Sache! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du (habt ihr) eine Empfehlung für DVD Laufwerke, um meinen Wunsch PC komplett zu machen?


----------



## muehe (22. September 2010)

z.b. Sony Optiarc AD-7260S , LG GH22NS50 eigentlich relativ egal


----------



## b1sh0p (22. September 2010)

Irgendein SATA-Laufwerk. Die Dinger kosten doch eh nur noch 20€. Ich hab ein LiteOn drin.


----------



## TheOneWG (27. September 2010)

Kurze Frage. Selbst nach Monaten, konnte ich mich immer noch nicht für ein System entscheiden. Schwanke zwischen dem 750 Euro und 850 Euro PC. 

Im Grunde genommen würde ich den PC lediglich für Civilization V, Starcraft 2, Gothic 4 und vermutlich Final Fantasy kaufen. Reicht der günstigere PC, um diese Spiele mit hoher Auflösung zu spielen? Muss ich damit rechnen, dass dieses System in 3 bis 6 Monaten extrem qualitativ bei neuen Spielen abfällt, weshalb sich direkt das 850 Euro System lohnt? 

750
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


> CPU: Intel Core i5 760
> Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
> Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX460 768MB
> RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-12800 CL7
> ...


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]850
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


> CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE
> Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
> Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5850 / Nvidia GeForce GTX460 1024MB
> RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7
> ...


[/font]

Persönlich würde ich die Kosten gerne gering halten, da ich als Mac-User noch Windows und auch einen Monitor kaufen muss. Würde mich über Antworten freuen, damit ich nun bestellen kann.


----------



## schäubli (29. September 2010)

So Hallihallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin gerade mitm im Umzugsstress deshalb hät ich gerne ich persöhnliche Zusammenstellung plus link zu dem versand
*preismaximum ist 750 euronen*
*bitte mit link für so einen wlan adapter oder wie das heiszt :b
*hätte gerne 1 TB festplatte
gtx460
4-6 gb ram
gehäuse egal
am liebsten quadcore :b
rest sollte auch stimmen , aber bitte halt nur im dem preisfeld

ich würds mir halt selber raussuchen aber hab gerade überhaupt keine zeit also wär super nett danke im vorraus schonmal [:


----------



## Palimbula (29. September 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> So Hallihallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann halte ich die Antwort mal genauso knapp --> schau dir die ersten Posts in diesem Thread an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da gibt es einen PC-Vorschlag für € 750,00 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schäubli (29. September 2010)

2x http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=35762&agid=1192

gut oder schlecht?oder egal?


----------



## schäubli (29. September 2010)

So habs doch jetztschonmal selbst versucht

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=36431&agid=1300 (i5 760)

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=36445&agid=707 (Geforce GTX 460 1024mb)

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=30406&agid=1305 (Intel P55)

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=24940&agid=240 (500 Watt Netzteil)

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=32171&agid=631 (Irgendein Midi Tower)

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=30028&agid=1284 ( 1 TB SpinPoint)

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=25712&agid=669 (Alpenföhn Brocken)

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=23286&agid=891 (4 GB Kit GEIL)

gut geil? Ich hab jetzt schon die Schmerzensgrenze erreicht deshalb würde ich nur wirklich WICHTIGE veränderung vornehmen danke schonmal


----------



## schäubli (29. September 2010)

.


----------



## Kyragan (29. September 2010)

Wenn du wie ein nerviges Kind durch Dauergepusche rumquäkst hilft dir das auch nicht weiter. Wir sind nicht blind.

Ansonsten kann man das so bestellen.


----------



## schäubli (29. September 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wenn du wie ein nerviges Kind durch Dauergepusche rumquäkst hilft dir das auch nicht weiter. Wir sind nicht blind.
> 
> Ansonsten kann man das so bestellen.



sorry war kein gepushe sondern es war das forum das 2 beiträge geschick hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber trotzdem danke


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. September 2010)

hab noch ein paar änderungen für dich:

Netzteil: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27134&agid=240
Ram: http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=38091&agid=1192
Gehäuse: http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28744&agid=631

ansonsten passts.


----------



## Quirana (29. September 2010)

Hey, mein PC ist Laptop ist kaputt und bald kommt das Geld von der Versicherung (ja. ein Unfall.).
Mein Laptop+Raid = ugh. 10er geht noch gut, schön und macht spaß. (WoW)
25er Raid nein nein so 1-3 FPS, mehr nicht,  das nervt.
Jetzt will ich ein Desktop. 600€ hört sich perfekt für mich an, 
ich will eigentlich nur WoW zocken, aber auch Cataclysm halt.
Flüssig und auch in Raids. Maximale Grafikanforderung wäre ab und zu fürs feeling auf dem TV zocken, das ist  Full HD 1080p.
Habe aber kein Plan von Rumwerkeln und so, Prozessornamen und co. bereiten mir kopfschmerzen,
mir wurde empfohlen statt dem Level-5-Silent von Buffed zu kaufen mal hier rumzuschaun.
Also am besten wäre ein bild von nem warenkorb oder noch besser gleich ein warenkorb mit zusammenschrauben nur adresse und
konto angeben zack. schon wenn ich in der suche einen Prozessornamen eingebe und da kommen 6 mit verschiedenen Preisen krieg ich nen Anfall.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:

 600€ version
 nur WoW
 maximal 1080p
 Brauche Zusammengeschraubt
 Brauche Hilfe

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. September 2010)

CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 555 BE
Kühlung: boxed
Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5770
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7
Mainboard: ASRock 870 Extreme3
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS40 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite RC-334
Netzteil: Cougar A400
Service: Zusammenbau

Das wär was für dich. Ich würd allerdings noch etwas warten bis die ATI Radeon 6000er Modelle kommen, außer wenn du halt schnell einen brauchst.Problem bei der Geschichte ist, da ist kein Betriebssystem dabei. Und wenn das bei den 600 Euro dabei sein soll wirds sehr eng.


----------



## Quirana (30. September 2010)

oder wie wärs denn mit dem hier:

*PC MIDITOWER G5221 (HP)
*
Intel Pentiumm Dual Core Prozessor E5500 (2.8GHz, 2MB Cache, 800 MHz FS
1GB echte Grafik NVIDIA GeForce G315
1 TB S-ATA 3G Festplatte ( 7.200 U/Min.)
HDMI und so dabei
LightScribe DVD-Double-Layer-Brenner
mit Win7
523 Euro


*Acer Aspire X 3900 PT.SD1E2.067 PC

*Intel Core i3-530 Prozessor
1 TB Festplatte
4096MB Arbeitsspreicher
ATI Radeon HD 5570 Grafik (Direct X11)
Win7 64Bit
499,- Euro


*microstar Prof. 131000/7479
*
Intel Core i3-540 Prozessor (3,06GHz 4MB smartcache)
ATI Radeon HD5450 512MB DDR3 Grafikspeicher (Direct X11)
4096MB  DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher
1TB Festplatte
Win7 32Bit (64bit auf recovery)



??? reicht das für 25er raids mit vielen frames auf 1080p? 
Welcher solls sein im Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis?


----------



## Kyragan (30. September 2010)

Ums kurz zu machen: Die sind alle Scheiße.


----------



## Soramac (30. September 2010)

Wenn's morgen keine neuen Zusammenstellungen gibt oder Threadtitel geaendert wird REPORTE ICH ALLES!


----------



## Kyragan (30. September 2010)

Kannst du gern tun. 
Vor der Vorstellung von AMDs HD6000er Serie werde ich keine neuen Zusammenstellungen machen. So viel Zeit hab ich dann doch nicht, dass ichs zwei Mal machen kann.


----------



## TheOneWG (30. September 2010)

Ich hoffe es geht in Ordnung, dass ich meine Frage noch einmal hochhole.

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


> Kurze Frage. Selbst nach Monaten, konnte ich mich immer noch nicht für ein System entscheiden. Schwanke zwischen dem 750 Euro und 850 Euro PC.
> 
> Im Grunde genommen würde ich den PC lediglich für Civilization V, Starcraft 2, Gothic 4 und vermutlich Final Fantasy kaufen. Reicht der günstigere PC, um diese Spiele mit hoher Auflösung zu spielen? Muss ich damit rechnen, dass dieses System in 3 bis 6 Monaten extrem qualitativ bei neuen Spielen abfällt, weshalb sich direkt das 850 Euro System lohnt?


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.[/font]


----------



## muehe (30. September 2010)

am besten mal nen neuen Thead aufmachen ist immer übersichtlicher


----------



## schäubli (1. Oktober 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> hab noch ein paar änderungen für dich:
> 
> Netzteil: http://www1.hardware...=27134&agid=240
> Ram: http://www4.hardware...38091&agid=1192
> ...



Ich verstehe nicht warum , das Gehäuse ist im Grund das gleiche. Die 50 Watt sind nicht Welten und das mit Ram verstehe ich auch nicht , auch wenn ich net viel Ahnung davon habe.
Begründe bitte!
#
Edit

Danke das mit dem Netzteil hab den Unterschied erst nachm Moment bemerkt , danke Freund ^^##

EditEdit

Ich habs jetzt einfach mal geändert , im Grunde genommen spar ich ja damit Geld , also nochmal danke &#9688;:


----------



## Blut und Donner (1. Oktober 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum , das Gehäuse ist im Grund das gleiche. Die 50 Watt sind nicht Welten und das mit Ram verstehe ich auch nicht , auch wenn ich net viel Ahnung davon habe.
> Begründe bitte!
> #
> Edit
> ...



Die Rams sind von Kyragan empfohlen, sie laufen mit gerringeren Spannungen und sind noch etwas seltener fehlerhaft als GEIL Speicher
Das Gehäuse ist meines Erachtens hochwertiger und hat einen installierten Lüfter (auch wenn dieser nicht der allerbeste ist, ist er durchaus brauchbar)
Das Netzteil hast du ja schon erkannt ist günstiger liefert mehr und hat ne bessere Effizienz


----------



## schäubli (2. Oktober 2010)

Eine Frage:
Ich habe vor bald meinen PC zu bestellen bei hardwareversand.de
allerdings habe ich noch maus,tastatur,monitorkabel und headset mit im warenkorb.
ich habe auszerdem nirgendwo eine option gefunden , bei der mein pc von hardwareversand zusammengebaut wird.

edit

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp;jsessionid=BA574FC7CB12867480DC13C4B99454B7.www1?aid=746&agid=829

fail meinerseits


----------



## BBQ2010 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Bitte um Nachhilfe in Sachen Speicher:

Es soll ein

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
auf
GA-890FXA-UD5 

werden.

Ich brauche bitte mal Speichernachhilfe:

Es sollen (mindestens) 6 GB RAM werden. Der hier oft genannte Geil Value kommt fast immer nur im 4GB Pack. Geht denn z.B. auch 6GB-Kit GEIL Value Plus PC3-10660 DDR3-1333 CL7?

- CL 7 ist also besser als 8?

- dual channel oder triple Channel - ist das egal?

Was muss ich sonst noch beachten?

Ich dank Euch!


----------



## Kyragan (4. Oktober 2010)

Da das Board bzw. die CPU nur Dual Channel unterstützt macht ein Tripple Channel Kit keinen Sinn. Nimm einfach 2 Dual Channel Kits oder such nach "großen" Kits. Empfehlen würde ich hier G.Skill ECOs.
Sowas hier: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a486589.html


----------



## muehe (4. Oktober 2010)

> - CL 7 ist also besser als 8?


messbar aber nicht spürbar


----------



## BBQ2010 (4. Oktober 2010)

BBQ2010 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Bitte um Nachhilfe in Sachen Speicher:
> 
> ...




Fein wir naehern uns.

Bitte noch ein paar Worte zum CPU Luefter:

Die Scythe´s sollen ja sehr knifflig im Einbau sein.

Ist der Alpenföhn Matterhorn auch erste Wahl beim AMD X6 oder was gibts da zu beachten?

Danke,

BBQ


----------



## hiddi (5. Oktober 2010)

hallo liebes techforum 
da ich auf der suche nach einem neuen pc für mich bin bräcucht ich etwas hilfe , ich brauch einen ordentlichen Pc wo man auch mal drauf spielen kann Cod6 usw halt die neuen sachen...
ausgeben wollte ich 500€- max 700€ 
Ich hab mich schonmal auf One.de umgeschaut und dort 2 Pc's gesehen , daher wollt ich fragen welcher den besser für mich passen würde da ich nicht so der crack bin in sachen einzelteilen.
1. http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=128_238&products_id=4176
2. http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=128_238&products_id=4152
Welcher davon würde passen für mich ?
Falls Ja , lieber Nvidia oder die eingebeute Ati Grafikkarte?
Wäre nett wenn ich hilfe bekommen könnte 
so far hiddi.


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. Oktober 2010)

hiddi schrieb:


> hallo liebes techforum
> da ich auf der suche nach einem neuen pc für mich bin bräcucht ich etwas hilfe , ich brauch einen ordentlichen Pc wo man auch mal drauf spielen kann Cod6 usw halt die neuen sachen...
> ausgeben wollte ich 500€- max 700€
> Ich hab mich schonmal auf One.de umgeschaut und dort 2 Pc's gesehen , daher wollt ich fragen welcher den besser für mich passen würde da ich nicht so der crack bin in sachen einzelteilen.
> ...


One bietet nur miese Qualität an Netzteilen, Mainboards, Gehäusen und Arbeitsspeicher, nicht empfehlenswert!


----------



## hiddi (5. Oktober 2010)

Wo sollte ich dann schauen?
Mit dem selbst zusammenbauen kenn ich micht soo gut aus , daher wäre das eher suboptimal.


----------



## schäubli (6. Oktober 2010)

hiddi schrieb:


> hallo liebes techforum
> da ich auf der suche nach einem neuen pc für mich bin bräcucht ich etwas hilfe , ich brauch einen ordentlichen Pc wo man auch mal drauf spielen kann Cod6 usw halt die neuen sachen...
> ausgeben wollte ich 500€- max 700€
> Ich hab mich schonmal auf One.de umgeschaut und dort 2 Pc's gesehen , daher wollt ich fragen welcher den besser für mich passen würde da ich nicht so der crack bin in sachen einzelteilen.
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt lohnt es sich nicht wirklich so ein billig zusammengewürfeltes Teil zu kaufen, auch wenn es verlockend klingt, dass er zusammengebaut ist.
Wenn man wirklich einen PC zum Spielen haben will kommt man über die eigene Auswahl an Komponenten nicht rum.
Lieber Geld sparen und sich dann einen guten GamerPC selbst zusammenbauen anstatt jetzt 500 Euro nur ausgeben, von denen du langfristig gesehen kaum bzw. gar nichts hast.


----------



## schäubli (6. Oktober 2010)

hiddi schrieb:


> Wo sollte ich dann schauen?
> Mit dem selbst zusammenbauen kenn ich micht soo gut aus , daher wäre das eher suboptimal.



hardwareversand.de

lass dich hier beraten was du ungefähr haben solltest und lass ihn dann dort auch zusammenbauen.
Weniger Stress dann halt für dich.

Und da du halt auch neuere Sachen spielen willst wie CoD Black Ops (wenn ich richtig liege?) kommst du früher oder später um ein Modell von ca. 800 Euro und steigend nicht rum.

btw:
One.de puscht die Preise der PCs durch gröszere Festplatten und sinnlose Gehäuse.

Edit:

Ich hab jetzt mal die Kompomenten die bei deinem billigeren PC von One.de bei Hardwareversand rausgesucht und die nicht genannten Kompomenten hinzugefügt und ich komm auf gerade mal ca. 400 Euro.


----------



## hänzel (6. Oktober 2010)

Guten abend,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Informationen auf dieses Forum gestoßen und fand die Zusammenstellungen und die Hilfe, die hier geboten wird einfach klasse.
Ich habe mich trotz keinem großen Vorwissen viel informiert und möchte mir jetzt auch einen PC bei hardwareversand holen, aus Einzelteilen mit Zusammenbau.
Ich zocke gerne ab und zu, arbeite auch ab und zu mit bildbearbeitung und programmiere.

ich habe mir eine liste zusammengestellt, die hier zu finden ist: http://img821.images...komponenten.png

Mein Budget gibt bis zu 600€ her für einen neuen PC , dabei sollte windows 7 sein. Monitor ist bereits vorhanden. Vlt hole ich mir auch zu Weihnachten einen besseren.

Es wäre nett, wenn sich ein paar Kenner meine Konfiguration anschauen könnten. 

Fragen von mir dazu bestehen auch noch 1-2:

- Reicht der Prozessor für die Grafikkarte? Soweit ich es im Netz gefunden habe schon... mit dem Motherboard sollte man bei dem phenom 2 x2 555 ja noch 2 Kerne freischalten können, wenns gut läuft.

- Sollte ich doch lieber eine hd 5770 nehmen?

- Motherboard-technisch hab ich noch nich soo die Ahnung, wäre da ein anderes zu empfehlen?

Beste Grüße und vielen Dank für ein kleines Feedback 

Hänzel


----------



## Kyragan (7. Oktober 2010)

Board könnte man auch ein ASRock 870 Extreme3 nehmen oder ein Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3.
Grafikkarte würde ich die GTX460 in jedem Fall vorziehen, passt also.


----------



## Vampiry (7. Oktober 2010)

Da hier ja eine Menge Experten mitlesen möchte ich mein Problem mal schildern.

Ich über lege für meinen Sohn einen "neuen" PC zusammen zu basteln.

Folgende Hardware habe ich noch liegen und die soll entsprechen eingesetzt werden.

Gehäuse in ausreichender Größe
Seasonic SS430GB Netzteil mit 430 W
Gainward GF 8800 GT GS
DVD Brenner
Floppy
Monitor 20"
OS WIN XP
Tastatur, Maus ...

HDDs (IDE) hab ich noch aber 2 mal 80 GB ist vielleicht ein bissel klein, oder?


Was passt zu der GraKa für ein Mainboard und CPU am Besten zu?

Soll ein "normaler Spiele PC" werden.

Danke für Eure Antworten


----------



## Blut und Donner (7. Oktober 2010)

Naja die Grafikkarte ist schon etwas älter aber noch in Ordnung. Am günstigsten käme man mit nem kleinen AM3 System weg. Welche Spiele sollen denn gespielt werden?

evtl sowas:
ASRock 870 Extreme 3
AMD Phenom II X4 925 / AMD Phenom II X2 555
fehlen halt noch 3 GiB DDR3 RAM für Windows XP


----------



## muehe (7. Oktober 2010)

was soll denn damit gespielt werden ? evtl. reicht erstmal n X2 250 oder X3 445 und 2 GB Ram


----------



## Vampiry (7. Oktober 2010)

Es geht um Spiele wie Herr der Ringe, die Anno Reihe und vielleicht auch mal einen nicht ganz aktuellen Shoter.

Zur Zeit hat er einen AMD Sempron 2600+ mit 1 GB RAM und einer Radeon 9600.

Von daher ist "alles" besser.

Es kommt nun ein bissel auf die Preisleistung der Komponenten an. Ich stell mich da nicht wegen 30 Euro an, es sollte halt zur Graka passen.


Gruß

Vampy


----------



## Blut und Donner (7. Oktober 2010)

ASRock 870 Extreme 3
AMD Phenom II X2 555 
2-3 GB DDR3 Ram

passt einwandfrei zur Grafikkarte und sollte locker ausreichen.


----------



## muehe (7. Oktober 2010)

Board : http://gh.de/?cat=mb...igabyte~544_MSI je nach bevozugtem Händler eins aussuchen 51-63 Euro

CPU : http://gh.de/a473382.html oder http://gh.de/a498029.html kommt auf den Preisunterschied an 

Ram : http://gh.de/a338251.html evtl. bei Zeiten nochmal 2GB drauf oder wenns der Geldbeutel hergibt gleich 2 davon bzw. http://gh.de/a338245.html


----------



## Vampiry (8. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Antworten. Ich werd' mich dann mal auf die Suche machen.


----------



## Toxxical (10. Oktober 2010)

Kannst du mir sagen welche Soundkarte/Netzwerkkarte/Boxen zu empfehlen sind?

Die Soundkarte muss nichts besonderes sein und sollte aber nicht zu schlecht sein, eigentlich son ein Mittelding.
Von Netzwerkkarten hab ich keine Ahnung worunter man dort unterscheidet.
Die Boxen sollten eine gute Klangqualität bieten und sollten ohne Subwoofer/Drehschalter sein.


----------



## painschkes (10. Oktober 2010)

_Solltest dann aber schon dazu sagen wieviel du ausgeben magst :-)_


----------



## Toxxical (10. Oktober 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Solltest dann aber schon dazu sagen wieviel du ausgeben magst :-)_



Von Preis-Ausmaßen hab ich keine Ahnung.
Sollte halt Mittelklasse sein und im Einzelpreis nicht 20-70 Euro überschreiten.


----------



## Toxxical (10. Oktober 2010)

Mir scheint keiner Antworten zu wollen...


----------



## schäubli (10. Oktober 2010)

btw

sind soundkarte nicht schon bei cpu drin?
sorry hab von soundkarten gar keine ahnung


----------



## Toxxical (10. Oktober 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> sorry hab von soundkarten gar keine ahnung




Ich bin eben halt kein Techniker und hab auch keine Erfahrung was besser ist, deswegen suche ich hier Rat.

Das ist in Endeffekt auch das wo ich bei Hardwareversand hänge, ich weiß halt nicht was schon drin ist und was man braucht (außer natürlich von den hier angegeben Komponenten).


----------



## schäubli (10. Oktober 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ich bin eben halt kein Techniker und hab auch keine Erfahrung was besser ist, deswegen suche ich hier Rat.
> 
> Das ist in Endeffekt auch das wo ich bei Hardwareversand hänge, ich weiß halt nicht was schon drin ist und was man braucht (außer natürlich von den hier angegeben Komponenten).




Aber ich gehe stark davon aus das eine Soundkarte im Motherboard drin ist.
Und wenn du ein vernünftiges Motherboard hast dann hat das da bestimmt net so eine GammelSoundkarte drin.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Oktober 2010)

Soundchips sind auf Mainboards zu 99% verbaut, allerdings sind die nicht grad die besten. Sie tuns für den Hausgebrauch und wenn man sich dein Budget für (Stereo)Boxen ansieht, dann reicht der Onboard Chip auch völlig aus. Ist zwar dennoch ein großer Unterschied zwischen ner Xonar oder ner X-Fi und nem handelsüblichen Realtek Onboard Chip, aber letztendlich lohnt sichs imo nur ei höherpreisigen Boxen.

Netzwerkkarte braucht du so direkt keine. Gigabit-LAN ist eigentlich auf jedem Mainboard vorhanden. Nur wenn du WLAN nutzt brauchst du eine entsprechende Karte. Dabei ists meiner Meinung nach schon fast egal welche du nimmst. Mehr als 20Euro kosten die Dinger auch nicht.

Boxen würde ich dir spontan mal die Edifier C2 vorschlagen. Die haben zwar, entgegen zu dem was du aus welchen Gründen auch immer wolltest, einen Subwoofer aber besser wirds imo für das Budget in Sachen Klang nicht.

Ansonsten noch ein kleiner Tipp am Rande: Ungeduld hilft dir nicht weiter. Wenn dir keiner helfen will oder kann wird ers auch nicht tun wenn du alle 20min pushst.


----------



## Toxxical (12. Oktober 2010)

Welche Dinge sind zu empfehlen um den Geräuschpegel am Pc veringern?
      *Wie sieht es aus mit einer Wasserkühlung?
      *Inwiefern hat das Gehäuse/Netzteil damit zu tun?

Sieht der Geräuschpegel dieser Geräte gut aus oder sind diese eine Falsche Entscheidung zur Senkung des Geräuschpegels? 
      *[font="Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"] Corsair Hydro Series H50 (Sockel 775/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3)[/font]
      *[font="Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Lian Li PC-60FNW Midi-Tower Window-Edition - black, ohne Netzteil[/font]
      *[font="Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Seasonic S12II-430 Bronze, 430 Watt[/font]


Noch eine letzte Frage: Welcher der Vorgeschlagenen PCs ist in der Lage Gothic 4(aktuellstes Besipiel) auf der höchsten Grafik zu spielen und noch etwas in die Zukunft zu reichen?

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Minimale Hardwareanforderungen:
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.8 GHz / AMD Athlon II x2 @ 2.8 GHz
Grafikkarte: GeForce 8800 GTX
RAM: 2 GB
Festplatte: 9 GB Festplattenspeicher
Soundkarte: DirectX 8.1 kompatibel
Betriebssystem: Microsoft® Windows® XP / Vista / 7
DirectX-Version: DirectX 9.0c oder höher

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]Empfohlene Hardwareanforderungen:
Prozessor: Intel Core I7 @ 3 GHz / AMD Phenom II x4 @ 3 GHz
Grafikkarte: GeForce GTX 295
RAM: 4 GB
Festplatte: 9 GB
Soundkarte: DirectX 8.1 kompatibel
Betriebssystem: Microsoft® Windows® XP / Vista / 7
DirectX-Version: DirectX 9.0c oder höher
 
Danke nochmals für die ganze Hilfe, ich hab einfach keine Erfahrung in diesem Gebiet und hab keine lust Fehlentscheidungen zu treffen.[/font]


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Oktober 2010)

für alles auf high und so, wirst du schon ne gtx 295 rinbauen müssen XD olololol.
Ganz im Ernst das als empfohlene Grafik zu nennen ist schon grausig. Um alles auf High zu spielen musst du wenn das stimmt, mindestens mal mit Betriebbsystem 1000 Euro in die Hand nehmen. 
so 2x GTX 460 SLI gepaart mit nem i5 760 wäre sicherlich ausreichend, ne^^


----------



## Kyragan (12. Oktober 2010)

Das Game hat völlig abstruse Anforderungen, aber es wäre nicht das erste Spiel dass trotz hoher Anforderungen auch auf PCs mittlerer Leistungsklasse gut spielbar wäre.
Metro2033 it so ziemlich der Overkill an Anforderung und trotzdem konnte ich es mit C2D E8300@3,4Ghz und ner 8800GT auf hoher Detailstufe und 1680er Auflösung gut spielen.


----------



## NEEisKLAR (16. Oktober 2010)

Die "neuen" Ultra-Grafik-Einstellungen von WoW 4.01/Cataclysm - was reicht, was nicht?

Ich möchte das Solo-Leveln auf 85 und die neuen 5er Ini's gerne auf "Grafik alles bis zum absoluten Anschlag" ab Dezember genießen. In Raid-Ini's regle ich es gerne runter, weil mich da die Grafik eh nicht interessiert. Ab Dezember dann allerdings im Gegensatz zum derzeitigen Einsatz eines 17" TFT (1280x1024) auf einem neuen 24" TFT (1920x1200 oder 1920x1080).

Meine aktuelle Ausstattung:

Biostar G31-M7 TE (Sockel 775)
CPU intel E5300 Dual Core 2x 2.60GHz
2x 2GB 1066MHz DDRII RAM
ATI HD4670 512MB GDDR3 mit 873MHz
Kingston SSDNow V-Series G2 64GB SATA II
be quiet Pure Power 530Watt ATX2.3
Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit

Es kommen jetzt zwei Möglichkeiten in Frage.

1. Aufrüstung der
1.1 CPU -> Intel Core 2 Duo E7600 Sockel-775,  2x 3.06 GHz
1.2 Grafikkarte -> Sapphire 1024MB HD5770 Vapor X

2. Neuer Komplett-Rechner mit
2.1 Intel CORE i7 S1156 870 4x2,93
2.2 Gigabyte P55A-UD3 U3
2.3 1600 2x 2GB DDRIII GSkill CL7
2.4 2048MB GTX460 Gainward GS
2.5 64GB Crucial RealSSD C300
2.6 be quiet 750W Dark Power Pro/P8

Bevorzugen würde ich natürlich die günstigere 1 Variante. Für Anregungen, Vorschläge, Erfahrungswerte Eurerseits bin ich sehr dankbar.

NEEisKLAR


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. Oktober 2010)

Kauf dir einfach Mainboard, nen i5-760 und neuen DDR3 RAM zzzgl. ner GTX 460 (+evtl. neues Netzteil). Dann hast du sowas wie den Komplettrechner, bloß günstiger.


----------



## Haggelo (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich überlege ob ich zu Weihnachten ein paar Teile von meinem Pc aufrüsten lassen soll. 

I5 750 2.67 ghz 2.67 ghz ( 4 kerne) ---> http://www2.hardware...34041&agid=1242 ( oder kann man den so lassen ? Und aus welchem Grund ist dieses Teil (6 Kerne) billiger als der I7 ( 4 Kerne ) ?) 
Gtx 260 ---> HD 5870, Gtx 470/80 ( oder was ganz anderes ? ) 
Neues Netzteil ... Kp welches ich derzeit habe, aber so gut ist es bestimmt nicht( jmd eine Idee?).




*
*


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ich überlege ob ich zu Weihnachten ein paar Teile von meinem Pc aufrüsten lassen soll.
> 
> I5 750 2.67 ghz 2.67 ghz ( 4 kerne) ---> http://www2.hardware...34041&agid=1242 ( oder kann man den so lassen ? Und aus welchem Grund ist dieses Teil (6 Kerne) billiger als der I7 ( 4 Kerne ) ?)
> Gtx 260 ---> HD 5870, Gtx 470/80 ( oder was ganz anderes ? )
> Neues Netzteil ... Kp welches ich derzeit habe, aber so gut ist es bestimmt nicht( jmd eine Idee?).



Was hast du denn im Moment (Mainboard, Prozessor, Grafikkarte, Arbeitsspeicher, Netzteil, Festplatte)?
Was möchtest du ausgeben? Was ist die Höchstgrenze? Was soll mit dem Pc gemacht werden (zocken? - wenn ja, was?)


----------



## Haggelo (19. Oktober 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Was hast du denn im Moment (Mainboard, Prozessor, Grafikkarte, Arbeitsspeicher, Netzteil, Festplatte)?
> Was möchtest du ausgeben? Was ist die Höchstgrenze? Was soll mit dem Pc gemacht werden (zocken? - wenn ja, was?)



Prozessor: Intel i5 750 2.67 2.67 ghz (4 Kerne)
Graka : Geforce Gtx 260 
Ram : 6 gb ( ich könnte aber glaube ich bis 8 oder 12 gb aufrüsten) 
Netzteil : Keine Ahnung, ich denke ein billiges MM-teil  
Festplattenspeicher : 1 TB 
Mainboard : Keine Ahnung woran ich das erkenne. 


Derzeit kann ich noch alle aktuellen Spiele auf voller Leistung ( grafikeinstellung ''max'') spielen, trotzdem würde ich gerne demnächst meine Grafikkarte, das Netzteil und ( nur vl )den Prozessor austauschen lassen, daher wollte ich mal fragen welche ich da am besten nehmen sollte. 

Preis weiß ich jetzt noch nicht genau, wieviel ich dafür ausgeben möchte ... ich denke so max 700 € <- für die 2-3 Teile ( ich weiß ja nicht wieviel die kosten )


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Prozessor: Intel i5 750 2.67 2.67 ghz (4 Kerne)
> Graka : Geforce Gtx 260
> Ram : 6 gb ( ich könnte aber glaube ich bis 8 oder 12 gb aufrüsten)
> Netzteil : Keine Ahnung, ich denke ein billiges MM-teil
> ...



Wenn du alles auf "hoch" spielen kannst, wo ist das Problem? Ganz ehrlich, das einzige was man da tauschen kann / könnte ist die GTX260 durch ne GTX460 (und entsprechend das Netzteil). Alles andere ist doch noch völlig in Ordnung. Mit SIW kannst du unter Hauptplatine (auf Deutsch umstellen) den Hersteller und Namen des Mainboards auslesen. Schau auch mal bei Datenträger, nach dem Namen deiner Festplatte.


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Oktober 2010)

²Post


----------



## Haggelo (19. Oktober 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Wenn du alles auf "hoch" spielen kannst, wo ist das Problem? Ganz ehrlich, das einzige was man da tauschen kann / könnte ist die GTX260 durch ne GTX460 (und entsprechend das Netzteil). Alles andere ist doch noch völlig in Ordnung. Mit SIW kannst du unter Hauptplatine (auf Deutsch umstellen) den Hersteller und Namen des Mainboards auslesen. Schau auch mal bei Datenträger, nach dem Namen deiner Festplatte.



Naja so eine Computerzeitschrift meinte das es der i5 mit 4 Kernen und die Gtx 260 nichtmehr so lange macht ( Gamen ) und da ich sowieso nicht weiß was ich mir zu Weihnachten holen(bzw ''wünschen'') soll, dachte ich mir ich tausche die etwas schlechteren Teile meines Pc's aus. 

Ich kenne mich mit dem ganzen Zeug aber auch nicht so ganz aus . Ein Freund von mir meinte der i5 750 würde noch Jahre halten, und wenn du das jetzt auch sagst, tausche ich denke ich nur die Grafikkarte aus. 

Gtx 460 oder 480 ? wo liegt denn da der unterschied ? 

Und nur aus reiner Neugier http://www4.hardware...34041&agid=1242 ist ja wie der i7 auch ein Prozessor, aber aus welchem Grund ist der i7 mit weniger Kernen teurer als der mit 6 Kernen ?



edit: 
Beim meiner Festplatte steht nur '' Packard Bell ''


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Oktober 2010)

Die GTX 480 ist ein Rasenmähergrafikbeschleuniger, wie ich immer Gerne zu sagen pflege, mindestens so laut wie einer und der Stromverbrauch ist auch ähnlich.
Ich empfehle dir eine sehr gute GTX460 gepaart mit einem guten Netzteil. Bis Weihnachten kann allerdings noch so einiges passieren (Neue Prdoukte wie ATI 6k Serie kommen glaub ich, warscheinlich auch neue NVidia Karten). Außerdem würde ich eine neue Festplatte kaufen, da eine Noname Festplatte oftmals ein Flaschenhals ist (mir wäre neu dass Packard Bell Festplatten baut).


----------



## Haggelo (19. Oktober 2010)

Ach nein , meine Festplatte ist von Siemens oder Samsung ... eins von beiden( tendiere zu Siemens)


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ach nein , meine Festplatte ist von Siemens oder Samsung ... eins von beiden( tendiere zu Siemens)



Nein von Samsung. Welche genau wäre da interessant^^


----------



## Haggelo (19. Oktober 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Nein von Samsung. Welche genau wäre da interessant^^



Das weiß ich nicht genau, ich glaube Spinpoint odersowas ... gibt es da nicht iwelche Programme die man sich Runterladen kann, welche einem dann Anzeigen was für ein System man hat ?

Ich hätte nebenbei nochmal eine andere Frage...

Also eig sollte ich ja 6 gb Ram haben 

Bei mir steht auch ''Installiert 6112 MB '' aber nur 4452 bei Verfügbar.

Kann mir jmd sagen was es damit aufsich hat !?


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Oktober 2010)

wo steht das, mit den 4452 verfügbar? - Selbst die reichen locker aus - Sicher dass du das nicht mit dem derzeit verwendeten RAM und den derzeit freien verwechselt hast? Außerdem, der i5-750 hat nen Dualchannel-Ram-Controller ... Das kann auch wieder nur MM einfallen, da 6GB RAM einzubauen^^ (außerdem, 4GB reichen für alle aktuellen Pc Spiele aus, das ist alles nur Augenwischerei, 6GB sieht halt gut aus)
Wegen der Festplatte, Pc aufschrauben und nachschauen was oben auf der Festplatte draufsteht.


----------



## Haggelo (19. Oktober 2010)

Das hab ich vom Task Manager unter Leistung 



Physikalischer Speicher (M

Insgesamt 6135
Im Cache 1858
Verfügbar 4639
Frei 3076



heißt das ich hab jetzt nur 4 gb O.o ?


edit: Festplatte schaue ich eben nach sec

edit 2 : Im Ressourcenmonitor vom Task Manager steht 1234 MB VERWENDET und 4619 mb Verfügbar ...
 Ok, das heißt dann wohl das ich doch 6 gb habe.


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Oktober 2010)

Ne du hast 6GB. 4GB würden aber eh ausreichen, zumal die Speichereinheit des Prozessors auch nur 2 Module (2x 2G gleichzeitig ansprechen kann.


----------



## Haggelo (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe eben gerade nachgeschaut und da steht noch Groß '' Samsung '' drauf, allerdings keine Modelnummer etc. 

Ist es denn so wichtig welches Modell es ist ?


edit: Danke @ Blut und Donner für deine Zeit


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (20. Oktober 2010)

Leute mich würde interessieren was den hohen Preis des Buffed PC´s Rechtfertigt. Ich finde das ein paar Hardware *Komponenten *den hohen Preis nicht Rechtfertigen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Oktober 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Leute mich würde interessieren was den hohen Preis des Buffed PC´s Rechtfertigt. Ich finde das ein paar Hardware *Komponenten *den hohen Preis nicht Rechtfertigen.



Ähh, in welcher Welt lebst du, für 700 Euro ein System mit nem Vierkerner mit 3,1GHz (Schön ohne L3-Cache, na und bringt dir in WoW / Aion... eh sehr wenig und steigert den Stromverbrauch), GTX460, und sonst durchweg hochwertigen Komponenten, von Alternate zusammengebaut. Ähhh ne du, das ist der beste Fertigrechner für dne Preis und selbst wenn man einzelteile bei HW oä bestellen würde und die da zusammenbuen lassen würde, würdest du nicht viel besser davonkommen. Alternate hat einen 1a Pc-Bauservice. Wenn man keine Ahnung vom Zusammenbau hat ist der buffed-pc-lvl6 klar zu empfehlen.


----------



## schäubli (21. Oktober 2010)

Aber ich würde immer noch zum selber zusammenstellen tendieren.
Erstens bekommt man dann selber Ahnung von der ganzen Sache und man hat kein unbekannten Schrotthaufen vor sich liegen und zweitens du kannst einiges an Geld sparen, wenn man die Preise vergleicht.
Weil ich glaube nicht das Buffed extra P/L super Dinger verbaut, damit der Kunde extra viel Leistung für wenig Preis bekommt.Sie müssen ja auch irgendwie Gold machen!


----------



## Kyragan (22. Oktober 2010)

Nach der Präsentation der HD68xx habe ich festgestellt, dass diese sich bis auf wenige Features kaum von der HD58xx Reihe unterscheidet. Einzig die HD6850 macht derzeit aufgrund ihres geringeren Stromverbrauches Sinn. Die Zusammenstellungen bleiben deshalb erstmal vorerst wie sie sind. Ich werde mich dann im November wieder an eine neue und die damit letzte Ausgabe für dieses Jahr setzen. Macht auch mehr Sinn, da dann das Weihnachtsgeschäft wieder zuschlägt.


----------



## tom1307 (22. Oktober 2010)

Hi ihrs,

wie man sieht bin ich mehr als neu hier^^

Verfolge das Thema aber schon seit geraumer Zeit und habe eine Frage bzw Bitte:

Wäre es nicht auch möglich mal wirklich eine Lowlow-Budget-Variante zusammen zu stellen?

Ich muss das Spiel nicht auf Ultrra spielen, ich muss nicht alle Effekte haben - ich möchte nur ein wenig ruckelfrei spielen
ohne Standbilder und Verbindungsabbrüche,

Es soll quasi das Heranführen an die aktuellere Hardware sein mit Aufrüstmöglichkeiten bei Bedarf und Geldbeutel.

Mit freundlichen Gruß
Tom


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. Oktober 2010)

tom1307 schrieb:


> Hi ihrs,
> 
> wie man sieht bin ich mehr als neu hier^^
> 
> ...


mmmh evtl kann man was zusammenstellen, was mit windows 7 zusammen nicht mehr als 500 Euro kostet.


----------



## Grabtänzer (23. Oktober 2010)

Hallo.

Ich glaub, es wird auch für mich langsam zeit meinen Rechner zu aktualisieren, bisher lief alles Problemlos aber seit dem Patch gehen meine FPS in Dalaran und ab und zu in den 25er Raids, wenn alle losballern öfters in den Keller und da ich mich schon länger nicht mehr damit beschäftigt habe brauche ich eure kompetente Hilfe.
Ich möchte zwar nicht den ganzen PC sofort erneuern aber so nach und nach sollte er auf den aktuellen Stand der Technik gebracht werden, ich möchte jetzt nicht das beste vom besten haben aber der soll schon mit den aktuellen Games klar kommen und auch in der nähren Zukunft mir keine Probleme bereiten. Ich spiele mit der full HD Auflösung (1920x1080 Pixel) und mit allen Effekten auf max, außer den Schatten. Im Moment spiele ich eigentlich nur WOW aber wie schon gesagt, soll er auch mit anderen aktuellen Spielen klar kommen (in full HD und max Einstellungen). Ich hab den PC vor ca. 4Jahren mit Hilfe eines Bekannten zusammengestellt aber da er weggezogen ist und ich keinen Kontakt mehr zu ihm habe bin ich auf eure Hilfe angewiesen. Ich hab in der zwischenzeit da 2 Sachen erneuert: NT: da das alte noname Teil den Geist aufgegeben hat und RAM, da ich es sehr günstig gekriegt habe. Wie schon gesagt, möchte ich nicht das ganze System auf einmal austauschen, sondern nach und nach die Einzelteile, da ich dann mehr investieren kann. Ich möchte rausfinden, was der Flaschenhals meines PC´s ist, bzw. was ich als erstes austauschen sollte. 

Meine momentane Hardware:

Mainboard: Gigabyte 965P-DS3
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 @2,8GHz
Ram: Kingston HyperX 8Gb DDR2 800Mhz
Grafik: Nvidia GeForce 7950GT 512MB
NT: Raptoxx Pofesessional 1.3 550w
Betriebssystem: Win 7 64Bit

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Dweencore (23. Oktober 2010)

Wäre hilfreich wenn du dein Preisbudget angeben würdest.


----------



## Grabtänzer (23. Oktober 2010)

Ja, wenn ich wüsste was ich austauschen muss, könnte ich dir sagen, was ich bereit wäre auszugeben. Mir kommt als erstes nicht drauf an, was ich mir zulegen soll, sondern was als erstes augetauscht werden sollte, was bei meinem PC das schwächste "Glied" ist. Dannach können wir schauen, gegen was ich es austauschen soll. Ich hab so gesehen auch kein festes Budget, es kommt halt auf Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis drauf an, ich möchte nicht einen 100%igen Preiszuschlag hinnehmen für 10% mehr Leistung, im Gegenzug wäre ich breit ein bißchen tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen, wenn man dafür ein deutlich besseres Teil kriegt, wo das + an Leistung das + an Preis rechtfertigt.
So grob kann ich dir sagen, für MB+CPU+RAM (ich denke, die werde ich eh zusammen austauschen müssen) würde ich so 400-500 Eu voranschlagen, für die GraKa so um die 200-250 Eu (wobei mir da die Gigabyte GTX 470 Super OC ganz gut gefällt, was haltet ihr davon?).

Den Rest kann ich so behalten, oder?

Achja, Festplatte hab ich die Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Oktober 2010)

Nimm lieber erstmal ne gute GTX 460 alias Zotac AMP! Version http://gh.de/a561585.html
Damit sollte erstmal das grundsätzliche Problem gelöst sein. Natürlich sollte man dann irgendwann auch noch CPU Mainboard und RAM modernisieren, das hat aber noch Zeit.


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Oktober 2010)

tom1307 schrieb:


> Hi ihrs,
> 
> wie man sieht bin ich mehr als neu hier^^
> 
> ...



AMD Athlon II X2 260
ASRock 870 Extreme3
Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 4GB CL9
PowerColor Radeon HD 5750
Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
Cougar A 400
LG Electronics GH22NS50
Cooler Master Elite 334

leicht über 400 Euro sollte das kosten wenn man alles bei einem günstigen Anbieter kauft.


----------



## Grabtänzer (23. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt hab ich wieder ein "paar" Fragen.

1. Meinst du, dass nur ne Graka reicht?
2. Ist WoW nicht eher CPU lastig als Graka? 
3. Wird die Graka dann nicht von meinen andren, recht alten Komponenten ausgebremst?
4. Meinste, dass es sich nicht lohnt die 470er OC zu holen, dass die nicht so viel besser ist als ne 460er OC? 
5. Und was hälst du dann von der Palit GTX 460 Sonic Platinum, ist die nicht besser als die AMP?


----------



## nick70 (23. Oktober 2010)

Hallo! 
Bin neu hier! Hab mir die Beiträge von 08/2010 bis heute brav  durchgelesen und wäre sehr froh u dankbar, viell. hier auch Hilfe in Sachen Hardware bekommen zu können! Habe viele offene Fragen 
Spiele ausschließlich WOW u hab seit dem letzten Patch ziemliche Grafik- u Performance-Probleme, das Bild ruckelt, bleibt oft stecken/hängen und wenn dann gar nix mehr geht u ich am Desktop rausgehe, bekomme ich eine Meldung, dass die 3D-Beschleunigung für WOW nicht klappt u ich überprüfen sollte, ob die Grafikkarte u DirektX auf dem neuesten Stand ist. =====> Hab ich gemacht, änderte aber nichts. 

Während des runterladens des letzten Patch hat sich mein PC 5x hintereinander abgeschalten. Gestern das 2.Mal während des Spielens. ER machte auch plötzlich so laute GEräusche und dann war´s aus. Ich vermute - da die TEmperatur (lt. Anzeige, die man von außen im GEhäuse digital ersehen kann) 75Grad und viel höher anzeigte, dass sich der PC aus Sicherheitsgründen selbst deaktiviert hat, damit er nicht zu heiß läuft bzw. die Grafikkarte nicht abgefackelt wird LOL

Oder liege ich da ganz falsch??

Hab mir vor ein wenig mehr als 1 Jahr einen neuen PC samt Monitor gekauft und darauf Win7 64bit Home Premium installiert. 

Prozessor: AMD Phenom(tm) II x4 940 Prozessor Quad Core 4-fach Kern 3 GHz
Kühlung: 
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD3200 Graphics
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB
Mainboard: RS780-SB700
Festplatte: 1TB SATA 300, 3,5, 7200 rpm
Laufwerk: ST31000528AS ATA Device
Gehäuse: dimotion
Netzteil: 

Was ich nicht finde, ist die BEzeichnung des Netzteils! Am Netzteil selbst kann ich nichts lesen!!?? 
Ich finde auch den Kühlteil / Lüfter nicht. Wo kann ich das ablesen, muss ich da das Kastl aufschrauben? 

Hab hier schon desöfteren gelesen, dass vom Netzteil ...sowieso... die Rede ist. Ist das auch ein wichtiger Teil des PC´s? Wenn ja, was soll man da nehmen und warum ist das wichtig?

Brauch ich, um reibungslos WOW spielen zu können, eine neue Grafikkarte? Wenn ja, welche wäre da empfehlenswert. Muss - wenn möglich - nicht die teuerste sein. 

Brauch ich da auch einen neuen Lüfter oder Zusatzlüfter oder so? 

Kann ich die selbst einbauen? Ich meine,f inde ich den Steckplatz leicht? 

Ich danke schon mal im voraus 
GLG NicK


----------



## schäubli (23. Oktober 2010)

Grabtänzer schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich wieder ein "paar" Fragen.
> 
> 1. Meinst du, dass nur ne Graka reicht?
> 2. Ist WoW nicht eher CPU lastig als Graka?
> ...



1.Eine Grafikkarte reicht bei den allerneusten Spielen vollkommen aus.
2.WoW ist zwar CPU lastig, aber die Grafikkarte bestimmt schon einen schönen Teil an FPS.
3./4./5. Überlass ich den Profis.


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Oktober 2010)

Grabtänzer schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich wieder ein "paar" Fragen.
> 
> 1. Meinst du, dass nur ne Graka reicht?
> 2. Ist WoW nicht eher CPU lastig als Graka?
> ...



1. Eine Grafikkarte reicht.
2. Das kann man so nicht sagen, dein älterer Dualcore sollte aber momentan noch genügen
3. deffiniere: "ausgebremst". Die CPU ist vieleicht etwas langsamm, aber ich würde erstmal schauen was die neue Grafikkarte bringt. CPU, Mainboard und RAM kannst du ja später noch modernisieren. 
4. Die GTX470 ist wesentlich lauter, verbraucht wesentlich mehr Strom, wird wesentlich wärmer. Außerdem ist sie wesentlich teurer. Das wäre dann das ungleichverhältniss von leistung zu Preis.
5. Die Zotac AMP! ist höher getaktet und hat einen deutlich leiseren Lüfter. Vdh. ist sie besser.


----------



## muehe (23. Oktober 2010)

naja die Werte der AMP! schaffst auch locker mit der Gigabyte OC bzw. Msi Hawk


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Oktober 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> naja die Werte der AMP! schaffst auch locker mit der Gigabyte OC bzw. Msi Hawk



Jo stimmt, die hier scheint sogar noch etwas Leistungsfähiger zu sein: http://gh.de/a575131.html


----------



## nick70 (23. Oktober 2010)

öhm, kann mir wirklich niemand helfen? Bitte?!
GLG NicK


----------



## muehe (23. Oktober 2010)

ist an dem Netzteil kein Schild dran ? wo Werte der Spannungsschienen draufstehen oder auch ne UL-Nummer evtl. auch mal die andere Seitenwand abnehmen

Grafikkarte P/L http://gh.de/a548277.html oder halt ne ATI 68xx wobei man da noch auf z.b. alternative Kühlungen warten sollte und Test inwiefern sie von OC skalieren


----------



## nick70 (23. Oktober 2010)

danke für antwort! so, jetzt hab ich es:

CHIEFTEC GPS-450AA-101A max 440W

und dann hab ich mal meinen REchner von innen rausgesaugt und den ganzen Staub vom Lüfter entfernt. wahnsinn, welche schicht sich da festgelegt hat. 
viell lag´s ja daran, dass er nicht mehr richtig die grafikkarte kühlte?? wäre kein wunder, war total voll staub.


----------



## schäubli (23. Oktober 2010)

warum ist die gtx460 der gtx470 vorzuziehen?Wie ich es sehe erreicht die 470 doch ganz klar bessere FPS bei Spielen, als die 460 oder?


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. Oktober 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> warum ist die gtx460 der gtx470 vorzuziehen?Wie ich es sehe erreicht die 470 doch ganz klar bessere FPS bei Spielen, als die 460 oder?



Deutlich mehr Abwärme -> Deutlich Lauter
höherer Stromverbrauch


----------



## muehe (24. Oktober 2010)

wenn man "kann" 4 Wochen warten


----------



## Grabtänzer (24. Oktober 2010)

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe.

Ist die Gigabyte GTX470 SOC http://www.hoh.de/PC...9552_123021.htm leistungstechnisch deutlich besser als die Gigabyte GTX460 SOC http://www.alternate...BqQ90sraECc%3D& so das der 70Eu Preisunterschied gerechtfertigt ist oder ist die nur minimal besser? Also rein von der Leistung her, Abwärme, Lautstärke und Stromverbrauch mal aussen vor gelassen.

Und meint ihr, man sollte noch ein paar Wochen warten, da die günstiger werden, wegen der neuen ATI 6xxxx Serie oder lohnt es sich nicht?


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. Oktober 2010)

Grabtänzer schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für die Hilfe.
> 
> Ist die Gigabyte GTX470 SOC http://www.hoh.de/PC...9552_123021.htm leistungstechnisch deutlich besser als die Gigabyte GTX460 SOC http://www.alternate...BqQ90sraECc%3D& so das der 70Eu Preisunterschied gerechtfertigt ist oder ist die nur minimal besser? Also rein von der Leistung her, Abwärme, Lautstärke und Stromverbrauch mal aussen vor gelassen.
> 
> Und meint ihr, man sollte noch ein paar Wochen warten, da die günstiger werden, wegen der neuen ATI 6xxxx Serie oder lohnt es sich nicht?



ich würde die gtx460 nehmen. ist ein guter mittelweg. Dann kannst du in 2, 3 Jahren die Grafikkarte wieder wechseln und hast dafür schon 80 Euro. Unabhängig davon das der GF100 Chip einfach nur als HD5killer gedacht war.


----------



## nick70 (24. Oktober 2010)

@Muehe: 

Ist mein Netzteil ok? 
Danke im voraus.
GLG NicK


----------



## Haggelo (24. Oktober 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> wenn man "kann" 4 Wochen warten



Wieso ? kommt dann eine neue Graka auf den Markt ?


----------



## schäubli (24. Oktober 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Deutlich mehr Abwärme -> Deutlich Lauter
> höherer Stromverbrauch



erreicht in den neueren spielen 10 bis 20 fps mehr als die 460.
wenn man die 460 dann hochtakten würde würde sie vllt. auch dran kommen, aber dann ist 1. garantie hinne und 2. genauso laut und heisz wie die 470, wenn sie das überhaupt ist.


----------



## Stevy42 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

bei dem 600er Pc steht Kühlung:boxed, heißt das, dass die dabei is un man keine extra kühlung mehr braucht?


----------



## Kyragan (24. Oktober 2010)

Genau das heißt es.


----------



## Stevy42 (24. Oktober 2010)

wow das ging aber schnell thx =)


----------



## Klos1 (24. Oktober 2010)

nick70 schrieb:


> @Muehe:
> 
> Ist mein Netzteil ok?
> Danke im voraus.
> GLG NicK



Es ist okay, für das, was du gerade hast. Für eine zeitgemäße Grafikkarte ist es zu schwach. Es hat zwar 440 Watt Gesamtleistung, aber die 2 12V-Leitungen sind sehr schwach und die "combined power" wirklich sehr niedrig. Viel würde ich da nicht dranhängen. Bei einer neuen Graka würde ich es tauschen.

Dein Problem bezüglich des Ausschaltens deines PC's könnte auch am Netzteil liegen. Vielleicht ist es defekt. Mit Everest Ultimate kannst du nen Lasttest machen und die Spannungskurven mitloggen.

Es kann natürlich auch ein Problem durch Überhitzung der CPU sein. Bei Überhitzung der Graka schaltet er glaub eher weniger ab. Ich glaub, die geht eher direkt in Rauch auf.

Und ein gutes Netzteil ist deswegen wichtig, weil es 

A - stabilere Betriebsspannungen hat und somit die Lebensdauer der Komponenten erhöhrt
B - weniger Verlustleistung hat, was den Geldbeutel bezüglich Betriebskosten entlastet
C - die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass bei einer Überspannung Komponenten beschädigt werden, geringer ist

und nicht zuletzt 

D - ein Netzteil maßgeblich zur Stabilität eines Systems beiträgt. Schließlich ist es das Netzteil, dass alles überhaupt erst zum Laufen bringt.

Man muss kein Luxusmodell nehmen, aber wenn man daran spart, dann spart man genauso wie beim Mainboard meiner Meinung nach am falschen Ende. Nicht nur auf Power schauen und den Rest dann irgendwie mit Billigteilen bestücken, weil das Budget erschöpft ist, sondern lieber zugunsten guter Teile dann etwas auf Performance verzichten.


----------



## Stevy42 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mir jetzt auf hardwareversand den 600 euro pc zusammengestellt, jedoch habe ich dort den RAM:4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7 und das netzteil:Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W nicht gefunden.
Welche alternative wäre noch empfehlenswert oder würdet ihr mir empfehlen wo anders zu bestellen?


----------



## Arosk (24. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du den PC selbst zusammenbauen willst ist das kein Problem, schau einfach mal hier: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/


----------



## Stevy42 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich würd ihn lieber zusammenbauen lassen, außerdem muss man ja bei geizhals dann noch für jedes teil extra versandkosten bezahlen.
(Ich hab noch nie einen PC zusammengebaut und wüsste auch keinen der mir dabei helfen könnte)


----------



## Kyragan (24. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du alles bei einem Händler bestellst bezahlst du auch nur ein Mal Versand. Zusammenbau ist eigentlich nicht schwer. Anleitungen gibts zu Hauf im Netz und das System ist eigentlich einfach zu verstehen, da nahezu alle Kabel nur in einer Richtung an einen Ort passen und nirgendwo anders hin. Das gilt auch für Erweiterungskarten oder RAM. Insofern EIGENTLICH kein Problem. Ich kann aber verstehen, dass du nix kaputt machen willst. Ist ja ne Menge Geld im Spiel. Ich will nur sagen: Wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt. In diesem Fall 20€ die du dir sparst. Da sind 2 Kästen Bier drin!


----------



## Stevy42 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ok, ich bau ihn selbst zusammen ^^, man will ja auch was dazu lernen und nen selbstzusammengebauten pc hat auch was ^^

Ähm meine eigentliche frage war obs noch ne etwa gleich gute alternative zu den 2 teilen RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7 und Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W, da ich diese teile dort nich finden konnte. (es geht um die 600euro variante)


----------



## Kyragan (24. Oktober 2010)

RAM könntest du Mushkin Silverline Stiletto nehmen. Netzteil bspw. ein Antec True Power New 500W, ein Cougar CM500 oder ein Seasonic S12II-520W Bronze. Such dir was raus.


----------



## Stevy42 (24. Oktober 2010)

Beim RAM gibts nur cl5 und cl9 ( 
*4GB-KIT Mushkin Silverline Stiletto PC2-6400U CL5-5-5-18 oder *

*4GB-KIT Mushkin Silverline Stiletto PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24)*
 (keine ahnung was das genau bedeutet ich denk ma ich brauch cl7 oder?)
un bei den 3 Netzteilen hat hardwareversand erst gar keins, komisch -.-


----------



## schäubli (24. Oktober 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> warum ist die gtx460 der gtx470 vorzuziehen?Wie ich es sehe erreicht die 470 doch ganz klar bessere FPS bei Spielen, als die 460 oder?


----------



## Kyragan (24. Oktober 2010)

Nimm den mit CL9. Der CL5er is nämlich DDR2-RAM. 

Wenn du selbst zusammen baust musst du ja nicht bei hardwareversand bestellen. HWV hat wirklich ne sehr merkwürdige Auswahl an Netzteilen. Bei Antec hab ich mich tbh etwas geirrt, das kein 500W sondern 550W. Das gleiche bei Cougar. Ob die ins Budget passen müsstest du mal abschätzen.

Edit: danke an Klos. Dann ist die Netzteilsache auch geklärt.


----------



## Klos1 (24. Oktober 2010)

Das sind zwei verschiedene Rams. Einmal DDR2 und einmal DDR3. DDR2 kannst du in aktuelllen Boards garnicht verbauen. CL sagt aus, wieviel Takte vergehen, bis die Daten im Speicher verfübar sind. Weniger ist besser. Aber das merkt man nicht wirklich. Und was ist so schwer daran, dass Netzteil zu finden? http://www4.hardware...=23718&agid=240

Ram: http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articlesearch.jsp


----------



## nick70 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hey super!!!! Alles klar!!!! Vielen, vielen Dank für die für mich brauchbaren Info´s. 
Ich lass mal mein PC so u sollte er Cataclysm dann net mehr schaffen, kauf ich eine neue Grafikk + neues Netzteil.
Bloß welches Netzteil sollte das dann sein? Kannst mir da mal einen Tipp geben, bitte?
Seit ich gestern den REchner rausgesaugt u den Lüfter vom Staub befreit habe, läuft er nicht nur wieder superleise, sondern auch ohne Probleme. 
Danke wieder im voraus 
GLG NicK


----------



## Dweencore (24. Oktober 2010)

Wird es auch bald einen neuen Pc Zusammenstellung geben?
z.B November/Dezember oder lohnt es sich nicht, weil noch nichts neues auf den Markt gibt ?


----------



## Kyragan (24. Oktober 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Nach der Präsentation der HD68xx habe ich festgestellt, dass diese sich bis auf wenige Features kaum von der HD58xx Reihe unterscheidet. Einzig die HD6850 macht derzeit aufgrund ihres geringeren Stromverbrauches Sinn. Die Zusammenstellungen bleiben deshalb erstmal vorerst wie sie sind. Ich werde mich dann im November wieder an eine neue und die damit letzte Ausgabe für dieses Jahr setzen. Macht auch mehr Sinn, da dann das Weihnachtsgeschäft wieder zuschlägt.


----------



## Stevy42 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ok thx fürs netzteil jetzt find ichs auch ^^

ich hab jetzt noch ein cl7 gefunden 


*4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-12800U CL7*


*Produktbeschreibung: *G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM - Memory - 4 GB : 2 x 2 GB - DIMM 240-PIN - DDR3
*Speicherkapazität: *4 GB : 2 x 2 GB
*Erweiterungstyp: *Generisch

passt der ins system?


----------



## Dweencore (24. Oktober 2010)

Mh, sry 
hab ich wohl überlesen


----------



## Klos1 (24. Oktober 2010)

nick70 schrieb:


> Hey super!!!! Alles klar!!!! Vielen, vielen Dank für die für mich brauchbaren Info´s.
> Ich lass mal mein PC so u sollte er Cataclysm dann net mehr schaffen, kauf ich eine neue Grafikk + neues Netzteil.
> Bloß welches Netzteil sollte das dann sein? Kannst mir da mal einen Tipp geben, bitte?
> Seit ich gestern den REchner rausgesaugt u den Lüfter vom Staub befreit habe, läuft er nicht nur wieder superleise, sondern auch ohne Probleme.
> ...



Ganz viele gute Netzteile. Von Oberklasse - Luxusklasse, von etwas Leistungsreserven bis viel Leistungsreserven. Neue Modelle und ältere Modelle, mal mit und mal ohne Kabelmanagement.
Es gibt noch tausend weitere. Kannst dir ja selbst eines suchen und dann nochmal posten, bevor du kaufst.

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a342994.html

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a454988.html

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a485162.html

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a497624.html

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a497622.html

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a467114.html

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a467102.html

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a436073.html

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a502904.html


----------



## nick70 (24. Oktober 2010)

na servas, so viele. ich hab da ja null ahnung. aber danke jedenfalls.
ich werde sicherheitshalber nochmal posten vor kauf. 
danke
glg NicK


----------



## Kyragan (24. Oktober 2010)

Stevy42 schrieb:


> Ok thx fürs netzteil jetzt find ichs auch ^^
> 
> ich hab jetzt noch ein cl7 gefunden
> 
> ...


Ob nun CL7 oder CL9 ist völlig egal. Das beeinflusst das System nicht. Die Ripjaws würde ich vermeiden, da diese in AMD-Systemen öfter mal Probleme bereiten. Nimm einfach die 1333er CL9 ECOs.


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. Oktober 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> warum ist die gtx460 der gtx470 vorzuziehen?Wie ich es sehe erreicht die 470 doch ganz klar bessere FPS bei Spielen, als die 460 oder?



Ob du jetzt 100 oder 110 FPS hast juckt doch niemanden oder? Außerdem würde der ältere Dualcore in diesem Fall die GTX470 garantiert im vergleich zu ner gtx 460 nutzlos machen.


----------



## Stevy42 (24. Oktober 2010)

*die 6 gb?
*

*6GB-KIT G-Skill DDR3 PC1333, CL 7*

die 1333er CL9 ECOs hab ich nicht gefunden?


----------



## Klos1 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke, er meinte die roten nicht ECO CL9 von G-Skill. Da sind 4 GB für ca. 65 Schleifen gelistet.

Die hier wären doch ein günstiges Pärchen:

http://www4.hardware...29958&agid=1193

da haste ECO:

http://www4.hardware...38090&agid=1193

1600er

Hier auch günstige:

http://www4.hardware...38480&agid=1193

auch sehr günstig:

http://www4.hardware...28068&agid=1193

Ich würd die G-Skill Plus mal versuchen.

Edit:

die sehen ja mal geil aus:

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=38435&agid=1193


----------



## cbk (25. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

brauch mal eine kurze Info ob die Zusammenstellung so ok ist oder ob's besseres Varianten zum gleichen Preis gibt...

Preise sind von Alternate (hatte bisher immer gute Erfahrung mit denen gemacht)

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T (221,89 €)
Lüfter: EKL Alpenföhn "Brocken" (34,99 €)
Board: MSI 890FXA-GD70 (177,90 €)
Grafikkarte: MSI R5870 Lightning (359,00 €)
Ram: OCZ DIMM 4GB DDR3-1600 Kit (117,90 €)

Rest vom "alten" PC (2x 500GB HD als Raid 0; leises 550W Netzteil)

Anforderung: eigentlich nur WoW aber dafür auf höchster Detail Stufe, bei min 1920x1200

Danke


----------



## PCDD (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich war auf der Suche nach einem neuen PC für WoW/sc2 und in der Zukunft D3.
Da bin ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen, der mir schonmal weitergeholfen hat(super arbeit an die leute die hier aktive sind).

Jetzt steh ich aber trozdem vor einem Problem, welche PC-Zusammenstellung ermöglicht es mir sc2/WoW flüssig und in mittle/guter Auflösung zu spielen.
Also auch ohne lags in dala zur Prime Time oder in großen kämpfen mit 8 oder mehr Spielern.

Hatte zuvor nur diese Mediamarkt Fertig PCs, daher auch kein Fachwissen vorhanden.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## Kyragan (26. Oktober 2010)

Das wichtigste wäre dein Budget. Dann kann man dir auch was zusammenstellen.


@cbk Sicher, dass du die ganzen Features von dem Board brauchst? Ein 890FX lohnt eigentlich nur bei Crossfire bzw. CrossFireX. Ein Board mit 870er Chipsatz tuts auch. Wenn du dich nicht davor scheust ein wenig zu übertakten könntest du auch statt dem 1090T direkt nen 1055T nehmen und den dann auf dem Takt vom 1090er betreiben. RAM würde ich G.Skill ECOs wählen. OCZ ist in Sachen DDR3 nicht empfehlenswert. Ob du ne Lightning brauchst musst du wissen. Ich bezweifle es derzeit ehrlich gesagt. Ist immer noch ne geile Karte, aber bald werden wohl ne AMD-Topmodelle in dem Preisbereich auftauchen die nochmals deutlich leistungsstärker sein werden. Voraussichtlich ist es schon im November soweit. Ob das dann auch stimmt ist ne andere Frage. CPU-Kühler ist ok, auch wenn ich eher nen Matterhorn als nen Brocken kaufen würde. Den kann man in alle Richtungen montieren und er kühlt deutlich besser als der Brocken.


----------



## PCDD (26. Oktober 2010)

~600€ hätte ich zu verfügung


----------



## Kyragan (26. Oktober 2010)

Steht direkt auf der ersten Seite ne Zusammenstellung. Augen auf im Straßenverkehr.


----------



## abe15 (29. Oktober 2010)

Heyho. 

Ich versuche mir grade meinen neuen PC zusammen zu stellen (hardwareversand.de).

Leider wird mir für meine Zusammenstellung (ich halte mich dabei an die 750€ Vorlage aus diesem Thread) die Geforce GTX460 nicht angeboten. Dort gibt's nur 260er, maximal die 450er Serie. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## muehe (29. Oktober 2010)

nimmst du den Konfigurator oder einfach alles in den Warenkorb + Zusammenbau ?


----------



## abe15 (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich nehme den Konfigurator. War dann wohl falsch denke ich mal, wenn du schon so fragst  
Warum schlägt der Konfigurator diesen Chipsatz denn nicht vor?
Und wo wir schonmal dabei sind => Welcher Kartenhersteller wäre zu empfehlen? Gibt da so viele, dass man als Laie leicht den Überblick verliert : /


----------



## painschkes (29. Oktober 2010)

_Der Konfigurator hat schon seid ewigkeiten einen Bug - wird (sicherlich) irgendwann mal behoben *g*

Zu Empfehlen ist (wenn die GTX460 gemeint ist) vor allem die MSI Hawk (war die das?) - laut Klos ist die eine der Leisesten.. :-)_


----------



## abe15 (29. Oktober 2010)

Sochen, nun ist es soweit. Ich melde mich hier jetzt mal im Doppelpost weil ich mir mein System jetzt zusammenstellen konnte.
Ich möchte so bald wie möglich bestellen (und nicht unbedingt ins Weihnachtsgeschäft reinrutschen) und habe mir dafür hardwareversand.de ausgesucht. Gibt darüber hier im Forum ja genug Meinungen und mit 20&#8364; sagt mir der Zusammenbau sehr zu. 
 Ich habe mich für meine Zusammenstellung größtenteils am 750&#8364; PC aus diesem Thread orientiert, es gibt allerdings noch ein paar Fragen und bevor ich einen Fehler mache würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn das jemand absegnen könnte 


Das System habe ich im Anhang hochgeladen.

Nun mal meine entstandenen Fragen:

1) Prozessor: Der 965er ist derzeit nur 15&#8364; teurer - meint ihr der Aufpreis lohnt sich?
2) Wärmeleitpaste: Reicht die mitgelieferte oder sollte ich mir da was spezielles kaufen?
3) Mainboard: Das 890FX ist recht teuer wie ich finde. Was macht dieses Board so interessant? Wäre es eventuell auch eine Möglichkeit, auf das billigere 870 Extreme 3 (kostet nur 73&#8364 zurückzugreifen?
4) Cpu Kühler: Habe mir mal den CoolerMaster N520 ausgesucht, weil der im Thread vorgeschlagene (Scythe Mugen) nicht lieferbar war. Er hat den gleichen Preis, ist aber angeblich leiser (19dB statt beim Scythe 26,5d und hat 1800 U/min statt 1400 U/min. Macht das einen Unterschied oder lasse ich mich da von nichtssagenden Zahlen irritieren?
5) Ram: Habe hier wenig Ahnung, ist das so richtig?
6) Gehäuse: Das vorgeschlagene sieht cool aus, ist aber relativ teuer. Was sagt ihr zu einem dieser hier:
http://www3.hardware...=25485&agid=631
http://www3.hardware...=32895&agid=631
Letzten Endes ist es natürlich meine Sache, aber mich interessiert die Kompatiblität bzw., ob es noch andere wichtige Eigenschaften gibt. 
7) Grafikkarte: Hier habe ich jetzt die 1024MB Variante von EVGA genommen. Liegt in meinem Budget und da dachte ich mir, es darf ruhig etwas mehr sein. Auf EVGA fiel die Entscheidung jetzt wegen den 10 Jahren Garantie. Was sagt ihr dazu?

So, das war auch "schon" fast alles 
Ich habe hier aber noch meinen alten Rechner stehen und mich interessiert, was ich damit wohl noch machen kann. 
Das Teil ist ca. 4,5 Jahre alt, hat einen Mainboarddefekt und bootet nicht mehr. 
GeForce 8600GT, Athlon 3800+, 2GB Ram DDR I
Nichts weltbewegendes also. Schrottplatz oder hoffen, dafür doch noch ein paar Euros zu bekommen? Ich schätze kaum, dass das Teil mehr als 50&#8364; wert sein könnte. 


Würde mich über Antworten sehr freuen, 
Gruß abe15!

/edit: Habe grade painschkes Beitrag gelesen, danke für die Antwort! Dann sehe ich mir die MSI Hawk auch mal an. Nun kommen also zwei Grafikkartenhersteller in Frage  Die Karte ist allerdings 12&#8364; teurer. Würde ich nehmen, wenn mir die wirklich empfohlen werden würde und wenn ich zum Beispiel am Mainboard noch etwas sparen könnte. Aber dazu warte ich eure Meinungen ab  Den Stylebonus hat die Hawk mit den 2 Lüftern schonmal 

/edit2: Habe grade gemerkt, dass ich vergessen habe zu erwähnen, wofür ich den neuen PC eigentlich nutzen will  Es soll ein Spielepc sein, ich möchte WoW Cata spielen, aber auch andere aktuelle Games (ich spiele sehr viel verschiedenes, also aktuelles sollte laufen). Bei Cata wären mir da Settings auf Ultra sehr wichtig. Wenn Crysis 2 funken würde wäre das natürlich lecker  Was den Monitor angeht droht derzeit keine Gefahr. Erstmal wird der Rechner an meinen alten Acer AL 1917 19"er angeschlossen. So um Weihnachten rum darf es dann aber ein neuer Monitor sein, ich denke mal dass ich da einen 24"er nehmen wollen würde und ich hätte auch nichts dagegen, dann auf die HD Schiene aufzuspringen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (30. Oktober 2010)

Passt alles soweit, board kannst ruhig das 870er nehmen und prozzi reicht auch der 955er. gehäuse: coolermaster rc-334


----------



## Palimbula (30. Oktober 2010)

10 Jahre Garantie sind auf den ersten Blick etwas feines, aber wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass du die Grafikkarte bzw. das System länger als 5 Jahre einsetzen wirst? Gerade im Consumerbereich des IT-Umfelds sind 10 Jahre Garantie, in meinen Augen, Bauernfängerei. Anders sieht es natürlich im professionellen Bereich aus, aber der steht hier ja nicht zur Diskussion. Vor 15 Jahren wären 10 Jahre Garantie etwas feines gewesen, da zu dem Zeitpunkt die Hardware (sack)teuer war und die Nutzungsdauer entsprechend lange. Mittlerweile kriegst du die Hardware "für'n Appel und'n Ei" und rüstest daher in viel kürzeren Zyklen auf bzw. kaufst gleich ein neues Komplettsystem.


----------



## abe15 (30. Oktober 2010)

Danke euch beiden für die Antworten!
Ich hatte auch auf keinen Fall vor, die Karte 10 Jahre zu nutzen  Trotzdem bleibt sie ja vielleicht länger als 2-3 Jahre drin (kann man ja jetzt nicht wissen). Mir sagt jedenfalls die MSI Hawk auch schon mehr zu. Wenn es da nichts gegen einzuwenden gäbe würde ich die 12€ Aufpreis gern in Kauf nehmen. Dann würde ich mir eventuell auch gleich den 965er holen, für 15€ mehr finde ich den jetzt nicht so teuer. Es sei denn, jemand hat Argumente dagegen 
Ich würde dann an anderen Enden sparen und das kleinere 870er Mainboard nehmen, dazu dann noch das kleinere Gehäuse. Ich denke das Cooler Master Elite RC-330 sagt mir sehr zu - Blut, warum das 334? Hat das was mit dem Platz zu tun? Finde die 330er Version nämlich vom Style her besser. So könnte ich mir das System in jedem Fall gut leisten. Habt ihr noch Anmerkungen oder kann ich so bestellen?

/edit: Beim Gehäuse RC-330/334 steht "Anzhal installierter Lüfter: 1", was einer weniger ist als beim im Thread vorgeschlagenen Xigmatec Midgard. Muss ich mir noch einen Lüfter dazu kaufen oder reicht der?

/edit2: Ich habe nun nochmal eine neue Zusammenstellung gewählt: Das günstigere Mainboard und das grünstigere Gehäuse - dafür die MSI Hawk und den Phenom II X4 965er. Ihr findet die Konfiguration im Anhang. Ich bin jetzt statt bei 846€ bei nurnoch 777€, obwohl ich die Hardware verbessert habe. Vielleicht seht ihr euch das mal an, ich hab das Gefühl ich habe da was vergessen. Es kann ja nicht sein, dass ich es schaffe, mit Zusammenbau und Betriebssystem einen noch besseren PC (mal abgesehn vom Mainboard) zusammenzustellen, der dann auchnoch günstiger ist *gg* Bin mir sicher, ich habe da einen Fehler gemacht.


----------



## Blut und Donner (30. Oktober 2010)

passt soweit, das gehäuse hat halt bloß keinen festen Liefertermin.


----------



## abe15 (30. Oktober 2010)

Ja das stimmt. Aber meinen alten Spielepc hatte ich 4 Jahre lang. Der ist jetzt seit Anfang März kaputt, da wird es mich nicht umbringen nochmal 2-3 Wochen warten zu müssen  Ich bedanke mich für die Hilfe und werde die Tage wie im letzten Post gezeigt bestellen.


----------



## Shavana (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe denn ganzen thread hier verfolgt und auch reichlich Tests gelessen und mein altes System war mir einfach nur ALT es musste was neues her . Habe ich mich auf die suche gemacht was ich für mein altes noch bekomm und was müsste ich für mein neues bezahlen ... Als Endprodukt kamm raus das ich etwas mehr als 600€ dazu zahlen muss ... Altes System in der Bucht für 300 verkauft und neues bei Mindfactory für knap 980 gekauft...

Altes system :

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 4 X 2,4 Ghz

Asus MB P5Q-Pro W-Lan S-ATAII G-Lan

4 GB DDR2-RAM von Geil

Sapphire ATI HD 4870 512MB

500 GB HDD S-ATA

Terratec TV-Karte

DVD-RW LG 16X

Coolermaster 520WATT Netzteil

Thermaltake Xaser-III Teil Alu Tower.

= 300euro eingebracht in der Bucht mit 680euro dazu kamm das hier raus.


Neues system:

1.GEH ATX Chieftec Mesh CA-01B-B-SL Big Tower o.NT Schwarz/Silber​2.Netzteil 600W OCZ Mainstream-Performance StealthXStream 80+

3.MB Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R I-X58  S1366 ATX

4.CPU Intel Core i7 950 3.06GHz 4800MT/s S1366 8MB 130W BOX

5.DDR3 3x2048MB OCZ Gold Series CL8 Kit Low Voltage

6.VGA 1024MB Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 Eyefinity GDDR5 PCIe RETAIL

7.DVRA LG DVD-Brenner GH22NS50 SATA Schwarz Bulk

8.HDSA 1000GB Seagate Barracuda ST31000528AS 7200U/m 32MB 3,5" (8,9cm) SATA II

=960Euro


Bin mit dem System erstmal auf dem neusten Stand (was mein Geldbeutel hergegebben hat) und finde das mann für das geld auch kein beseres System bekommt ... Mann könnte auch hergehen und MB , CPU , Ram auf ein AMD system anpassen aber bin nun mal ein Intel freund. Die Amd variante würde sich zwischen 50euro +- bewegen . Jeden seine vorlieben und deswegen entweder Intel oder AMD im grossen und ganzen ist es wohl das, das man am ende in Dala 2fps mehr hat aber mal ehrlich ist oder wird mich das stören ...NEIN hauptsache die server laufen ^^


----------



## Sljivovica (31. Oktober 2010)

Guten Tach liebe Buffed Community 

Ich habe mich endlich dazu entschieden mir einen neuen Computer zu zulegen. Was wahrscheinlich auch damit zusammenhängt, dass Cata demnächst rauskommt und ich dafür so oder so einen neuen Computer bräuchte. Nun ich will mit dem Computer hauptsächlich spielen (wow). Es sollte mit ihm aufjedenfall möglich sein, wow flüssig zu spielen.Nebenbei erstelle ich auch gerne Videos und entwerfe 3D Animationen. Diese sind jedoch eher nebensächlich, mein Fokus liegt dann doch auf dem Spielen  Was mir allerdings auch noch wichtig wäre ist, dass der Computer nicht allzu laut ist. Mein momentaner Computer ist mir dann doch etwas zu laut, weshalb ich nun gerne einen leiseren PC hätte.(Wobei es beim derzeitigen PC größtenteils an den Lüftern im Gehäuse liegt). Vom Budget her wollte ich um die 750&#8364; einplanen.

Ich habe auch schon eine Liste zusammen gestellt. Bei dieser Liste habe ich mich stark an den Vorlagen auf der ersten Seite orientiert. Ich wollte jetzt hier eigentlich nur nochmal fragen, ob all die Komponenten so zusammen passen und ob es hier oder da vielleicht noch Potenzial zum Sparen gibt oder ihr mir von dem einen oder anderen Produkt abraten würdet. Die Komponenten plane ich bei Hardwareversand.de zu bestellen und auch von diesem zusammenbauen zu lassen. Schonmal im Voraus vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
Also hier ist dann mal die Liste:

CPU : Intel Core i5-760 Box 8192Kb, LGA1156
Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-P55-USB3, Intel P55, ATX, DDR3, PCI-Express
Grafikkarte : Point of View GeForce GTX460, 768MB DDR5
RAM : 4GB-Kit G-Skill 1600-787 ECO ULV
Laufwerk : LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Festplattte : Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)
Gehäuse : Xigmatek Midgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz
Netzteil : Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 500 Watt
OS : Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)

macht dann insgesamt 746,38&#8364;


----------



## muehe (31. Oktober 2010)

sieht so eigentlich gut aus 

aber würde jetzt keinen Sockel 1156 mehr kaufen da im Januar der neue 1155 kommt , Grafikkarte auch lieber mit 1GB gibs ja auch schon für um die 160 Euro


----------



## abe15 (31. Oktober 2010)

Sieh dir doch auch mal mein System an. Einfach etwas hochscrollen, da findest du in meinem vorletzten Post einen Dateianhang mit einem Pc, der ganz gut in deiner Preisklasse liegt. Vielleicht ist der ja was


----------



## Hochmuetz (2. November 2010)

wollte fragen, ob ne neue Zusammenstellung kommt.. ich muss Geld loswerden


----------



## Kyragan (2. November 2010)

Kommen ja, heute nein. Eventuell am Wochenende, hab derzeit ne Menge zu tun.


----------



## Hochmuetz (2. November 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Kommen ja, heute nein. Eventuell am Wochenende, hab derzeit ne Menge zu tun.



immer locker sollte nur mal eine Frage sein


----------



## Kryolite (4. November 2010)

Vielen Dank erstmal für den tollen Thread hier. Da ich mich seit ca. 8 Jahren nicht mehr intensiv mit der Hardware auseinandergestzt habe, hat er mir doch schnell den nötigen Durchblick verschafft 

Ich habe mich nun am 750 €-Intel-System orientiert. Hier habe ich eine Frage zum Speicher, bei der ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, ob die schon implizit in anderen Posts beantwortet wurde:
Die vorgeschlagenen Riegel G.Skill ECO PC3-12800 CL7 haben scheinbar eine Taktung, die von der CPU nicht unterstützt wird. Sollte man die dennoch verbauen oder lieber auf 1333 MHz runtergehen?

Und wo wir gerade beim Speicher sind: Ich habe im letzten Jahr (idiotischerweise) nur eine 32-Bit-Version von Windows 7 gekauft.
Da ich nicht noch einmal knapp hundert Euro für die 64-Bit-Version ausgeben möchte, wollte ich fragen, ob ich sinnigerweise 3 GB verbaue oder ob (zwar auf effektiv 3 reduziert) ohne Leistungsverminderung auch ein 4-GB-Riegel korrekt adressiert würde.

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Kryo


----------



## Kyragan (4. November 2010)

Viele Mainboars unterstützen höhere Taktraten, in dem sie zusätzliche RAM-Teile angeben, damit der RAM trotz Standard-Taktraten, auf seiten der CPU, seine maximalen Taktraten erreichen kann.
Die 4GB werden komplett adressiert. Allerdings besetzt das OS immer einen Teil des RAMs, so dass effektiv etwa 3,3GB überbleiben werden. Mit einem 64-Bit OS würde das nicht anders aussehen. Dafür hat die 64-Bit Variante die bessere Aufrüstbarkeit. Schließlich erreicht 32-Bit bei 4GB seine Grenze der Adressierbarkeit.


----------



## Kryolite (4. November 2010)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!
Das hat meine Zweifel ausgeräumt.


----------



## Dweencore (7. November 2010)

Ich hoffe die neue Zusammenstellung kommt bald, aber wenn Kyragan zur Zeit so viel um die Ohrn hat wird das wohl nichts


----------



## Blut und Donner (7. November 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die neue Zusammenstellung kommt bald, aber wenn Kyragan zur Zeit so viel um die Ohrn hat wird das wohl nichts



Ich hab dich und deinen Beitrag wohl übersehen, gib mir mal folgende Daten:
1) derzeitiger Rechner
2) Verwendungszweck des (neuen) Rechners (welche Spiele, Grafikbearbeitung, Office sonst.)
3) Präferenzen bezüglich der Firma bei der du die Teile bestellt (soll der Pc evtl. schon von denen zusammengebaut werden)
4) Betriebssystem schon vorhanden?
5) Budget (mit / ohne Betriebssystem)


----------



## hänzel (7. November 2010)

Hallo,
habe gemerkt, dass hier einige supercracks unterwegs sind  würde auch gerne von eurem wissen profitieren (besten dank schonmal).
ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr sagen mir könntet, was euch unpassendes an dieser konfiguration auffällt. was sollte man nicht nehmen (und was dann stattdessen?)?
habe nicht wirklich mehr geld zur verfügung, von daher ist es glaube ich schon mit das billigste was so geht. brauche aber trotzdem noch feedback vom fachmann 

netzteil: 	http://www.hoh.de/PC...1318_108747.htm
motherboard: http://www.hoh.de/PC...7557_116316.htm
grafikkarte: http://www.hoh.de/PC...0386_122437.htm
prozessor: http://www.hoh.de/PC...7667_116463.htm
ram : 	http://www.hoh.de/PC...i7835_74376.htm
festplatte: 	http://www.hoh.de/PC...i8458_85146.htm
monitor: 	http://www.hoh.de/Mo...10548_90989.htm
dvd-laufwerk: http://www.hoh.de/PC...2745_123041.htm
gehäuse: 	http://www.hoh.de/PC...i7328_68271.htm
und windows 7 64bit home.


es wäre auch supernett, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, ob man noch irgendwelche kabel dazubestellen müsste. habe da nich so die ahnung, was da mitgeliefert wird.
der gesamtpreis beläuft sich mit monitor und windows7 auf etwa &#8364;620.

besten dank ihr lieben!


----------



## Dweencore (7. November 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Ich hab dich und deinen Beitrag wohl übersehen, gib mir mal folgende Daten:
> 1) derzeitiger Rechner
> 2) Verwendungszweck des (neuen) Rechners (welche Spiele, Grafikbearbeitung, Office sonst.)
> 3) Präferenzen bezüglich der Firma bei der du die Teile bestellt (soll der Pc evtl. schon von denen zusammengebaut werden)
> ...



1.
 Prozessor: AMD Athlon &#8482; 64 3400+
Arbeitsspeicher:512MB
Grafikkarte:NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT 512MB
Mainboard:MS-7010
Netzwerkkarte:VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Festplatte:200 GB
Betriebssystem:Windows XP

Hab ich was vergessen ?

2.Ich spiele auch viele ältere spiele, aber ein paar neuere wie WoW,BC2,Bioshock, sollte er auf mittleren Einstellungen schon schaffen.
Sonst geh ich mit de PC nur ins Internet oder mache mal was für die Schule.

3.Weiss ich noch nicht, könnte man mir vielleicht eine Seite vorschlagen?
Ich möchte den PC eigentlich geich zusammenbauen lassen, da ich sowas noch nie gemacht habe, aber wie teuer ist denn der Zusammenbau ?

4.Nein

5.Ohne Betriebssystem: Ich wurde die günstigste Methode aus den Sticky nehmen, da ich alles andere für meine Ansprüche unsinnig finde.
Höchstpreis 500&#8364; ( über andere Meinungen freue ich mich 

Ein PC mit 500&#8364; sollte eigentlich ausreichen, da mein alter PC schon BC2 mit niedrigen Einstellungen packt.

Wenn du noch Fragen hast stell sie mir Einfach.


----------



## Makiver (7. November 2010)

Schau dir das an finde das hier alles ist was mann für WOW braucht und das kann mann noch etwas verfeinern mit ein Intel I7 system.
oder etwas abspecken wegen deiner 500&#8364; limit ...


*
*

*2x1024MBG.Skill PI Series DDR3-1600 CL7 Kit*                              &#8364; 51,01*

*1000GB SamsungSpinPoint F3 HD103SJ 7200U/m 32MB *     		&#8364;46,77*

*1024MB AsusRadeon HD 6870 Eyefinity GDDR5 PCIe*           		&#8364; 201,65*

*ATX Xigmatek Asgard II Midi TowerWindows o.NT Schwarz *   		&#8364;40,43*

*LG DVD-BrennerGH22NS50 SATA Schwarz Bulk*                              &#8364; 15,05*

*AsusM4A87TD/USB3 870 AM3 ATX*                                           		&#8364; 74,88*

*AMD Phenom IIX6 1055T 2.80GHz AM3 9MB 125W BOX*              &#8364; 153,71*

*Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev.B , AM3 *                                               		&#8364;37,45*

*600W OCZ Mainstream-PerformanceStealthXStream 80+ *              &#8364;58,97*

​Gesamt *&#8364; 679,92**


----------



## muehe (7. November 2010)

der Ram is sehr Fail


----------



## Blut und Donner (7. November 2010)

Makiver schrieb:


> Schau dir das an finde das hier alles ist was mann für WOW braucht und das kann mann noch etwas verfeinern mit ein Intel I7 system.
> oder etwas abspecken wegen deiner 500&#8364; limit ...
> 
> 
> ...


2GB Ram? seltsammes Netzteil? *hust* nicht empfehelenswer, außerdem sind fast 700 Euro ohne zusammenbau und betriebssystem auch ne ganz andere preiskategorie.


----------



## Blut und Donner (7. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hänzel (8. November 2010)

Hallo,
habe gemerkt, dass hier einige supercracks unterwegs sind  würde auch gerne von eurem wissen profitieren (besten dank schonmal).
ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr sagen mir könntet, was euch unpassendes an dieser konfiguration auffällt. was sollte man nicht nehmen (und was dann stattdessen?)?
habe nicht wirklich mehr geld zur verfügung, von daher ist es glaube ich schon mit das billigste was so geht. brauche aber trotzdem noch feedback vom fachmann 

netzteil: 	http://www.hoh.de/PC...1318_108747.htm
motherboard: http://www.hoh.de/PC...7557_116316.htm
grafikkarte: http://www.hoh.de/PC...0386_122437.htm
prozessor: http://www.hoh.de/PC...7667_116463.htm
ram : 	http://www.hoh.de/PC...i7835_74376.htm
festplatte: 	http://www.hoh.de/PC...i8458_85146.htm
monitor: 	http://www.hoh.de/Mo...10548_90989.htm
dvd-laufwerk: http://www.hoh.de/PC...2745_123041.htm
gehäuse: 	http://www.hoh.de/PC...i7328_68271.htm
und windows 7 64bit home.


es wäre auch supernett, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, ob man noch irgendwelche kabel dazubestellen müsste. habe da nich so die ahnung, was da mitgeliefert wird.
der gesamtpreis beläuft sich mit monitor und windows7 auf etwa €620.

besten dank ihr lieben!


----------



## painschkes (8. November 2010)

_Die Links funktionieren leider nicht - zumindest bei mir :<

Sag am besten einfach :

- Was du mit dem PC machen möchtest
- Was alles dabei sein soll (Maus,Tastatur,Headset,Windows,Monitor etc.)
- Ob er zusammengebaut ankommen soll

_


----------



## hänzel (8. November 2010)

hallo, danke der antwort schonmal!

ich habe mein posting von gestern einfach nochmal kopiert (schande über mein haupt^^). wurde überlesen, weil ein anderes posting direkt nach meinem kam. oben funktionieren die links noch!

ich mach se trotzdem nochmal richtig hier rein 

netzteil http://www.hoh.de/PC...1318_108747.htm
brauche ich soviel watt für die zusammenstellung? 

motherboard http://www.hoh.de/PC...7557_116316.htm
passt da auch die grafikkarte drauf wenn sie 2 slots braucht?

graka http://www.hoh.de/PC...0386_122437.htm

prozessor http://www.hoh.de/PC...7667_116463.htm
in den hab ich mich verguckt, weil das motherboard auch das core unlocker feature unterstützt

ram http://www.hoh.de/PC...i7835_74376.htm

monitor http://www.hoh.de/Mo...10548_90989.htm

festplatte http://www.hoh.de/PC...i8458_85146.htm

dvd http://www.hoh.de/PC...2745_123041.htm

gehäuse http://www.hoh.de/PC...i7328_68271.htm

dazu noch windows 7 64bit home.

da ich bis auf das core unlocken im bios nicht vor habe noch was zu übertakten und evtl zu zerstören, reichen die boxed kühler?
620&#8364; wären das zusammen in etwa, wollte eigentlich nicht mehr ausgeben, aber wenn es was zu meckern gibt, raus damit 

wollte ganz gerne ne graka die hd unterstützt, und da die gtx 460 768mb jetzt nur minimal teurer ist als ne hd5770, dacht ich mir, dann die 
dazu halt nen günstigen 1080p monitor und prozessor der mit klar kommt.

habe mich glaube ich schon gut informiert, aber habe nich den mut ohne rückmeldung zu bestellen 
macht mir mut !^^

achso, zusammenbauen krieg ich schon selbst hin, maus tastatur habe ich noch, rest brauche ich noch, falls da was an kabeln fehlt, auch bitte sagen.

herzlichsten dank!


----------



## Dweencore (8. November 2010)

WoW, danke blut und Donner 

&#8364;ie Suche bei Hardwareversand funktioniert nicht ganz, oder ^^?


----------



## hänzel (10. November 2010)

Hallo nochmals,

da die vielen Links wohl doch nicht bei euch fruchten, hab ich nochmals ein einzelnes bild gemacht und auch meine konfig geändert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei dem prozessor lass ich mir für später die option offen um auf 4 kerner upzugraden und jetzt vorerst noch geld zu sparen.
zu dem netztteil habe ich leider nur einen testbericht gefunden, der war aber durchweg positiv, insgesamt 8/10 möglichen hats bekommen. was meint ihr dazu?
passt ansonsten alles?
is die palit gtx460 wirklich laut unter last?

das wars, bitte antwortet mir heute mal xD

besten gruß!


----------



## muehe (10. November 2010)

laut Art.Nr. wäre es dieses Netzteil das geht garnich , Board solltest schon was aktuelles solides nehmen wenn du später noch X4 oder X6 draufsetzen willst

hatte die Palit/Gainwards noch nicht persönlich aber laut vielen Aussagen in anderen Foren oder auch Bewertungen sind die Kühler/Lüfter nicht gut

ich würde mir auch überlegen bei 2 Händlern zu bestellen da einige Sachen bei HoH recht teuer sind oder garnicht erhältlich


----------



## Shadow7 (10. November 2010)

Hallo,

Da ich gelesen hab das hier einige Leute mit Ahnung mit Rat und Tat helfen, hab ich mich dazu entschlossen mein PC System das ich mir zusammengestellt habe und das ich bald bestellen möchte hier rein zu posten. Ich bitte euch mal drüber zuschauen und eventuell Verbesserungsvorschläge zu machen. Ein Hauptzweck des Pc Systems soll sein WoW Cataclysm im Direct X 11 Modus auf den höchsten Einstellungen spielen zu können.

Nun zum System:

*Prozessor:* AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3

*Mainboard:* ASUS M4A89GTD Pro/USB3, Sockel AM3, ATX

*RAM:* 4GB-Kit GEIL Black Dragon PC3-10660 DDR3-1333 CL7

*Grafikkarte*: MSI N460GTX Hawk, 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express

*Gehäuse:* Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz

*Netzteil*: be quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7

*Laufwerk:* LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz

*Festplatte*: Western Digital Caviar GreenPower 500GB SATA II, Western Digital5000AADS

Diese Zusammenstellung kostet dann ca. 650 € (inklusive 20 € für den Zusammenbau)

Wenn ich den PC dann habe werde ich Windows 7 drauf machen welches ich schon besitze.

So und nun her mit euren Meinungen und im vorraus besten Dank 

Gruß Shad


----------



## Blut und Donner (10. November 2010)

Als Festplatte ne Western Digital Caviar *Black* 
Gehäuse würde ich persönlich ein anderes nehmen ist aber Geschmackssache
Netzteil falls es ins Budget passt ein Seasonic M12II-520Bronze


----------



## painschkes (10. November 2010)

_Das Seasonic gibts schon seid Ewigkeiten nichtmehr bei HWV..

Hier mal meine Idee : 

CPU : http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=26625&agid=1242 - Phenom II 955
Kühlung : http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28345&agid=669 - Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2
Grafikkarte : http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=38239&agid=707 - EVGA GTX470 SC
RAM : http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=29674&agid=1192 - 4GB G.Skill DDR3 1333Mhz CL9
Mainboard : http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=36056&agid=1232 - ASRock 870 Extreme3
Festplatte : http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28151&agid=689 - Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk : http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=23095&agid=699 - LG GH22NS40
Gehäuse : http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28607&agid=631 - Xigmatek Asgard
Netzteil : http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27970&agid=240 - BeQuiet Pure Power 530W
Zusammenbau : http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=746&agid=829 - Zusammenbau

648,55€
_


----------



## muehe (10. November 2010)

wie schon gesagt Platte ne Blue , Black oder auch ne Samsung F3 da die WD Black mal locker 25 Euro mehr kostet

Netzteil : http://gh.de/a543127.html reicht dicke

Ram kannst auch den günstigen http://gh.de/a424104.html nehmen oder http://gh.de/a478966.html

joar X4 955 BE reicht

Kühler : http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=30899&agid=669

die 470 sieht irgendwie wieder so laut aus 

und n 120mm Lüfter nicht vergessen fürs Asgard hinten http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=30981&agid=42 , http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=36288&agid=42 am besten gleich 2 und vorn den Schreihals rausschmeissen


----------



## Gutgore (12. November 2010)

Hallo,


ich wollt mal fragen ob sich mal langsam ein update an der hardware lohnen würde oder ob ich noch warten soll. Und wenn ja welche teile Sollten es sein, da ich nicht wirklich viel geld habe sollte es möglichst billig sein aber auch eine anständige leistung geben.

Meine aktuelle hardware sieht folgender maßen aus


Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3 v2.0

CPU : AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 940

Grafikkarte : Ati Radeon 4870 HD

Arbeitspeicher: 4gb OCZ Gold XTC OCZ2G10662G (ist ddr2 speicher)

Netzteil: Keine ahnung dafür müsst ich den pc aufmachen , soweit ich weis hat der aber mehr als genug power. Wenn man das irgendwie nachsehen kann ohne den pc aufzumachen könnt ichs noch editieren.



Wäre schön wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. November 2010)

Gutgore schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ich wollt mal fragen ob sich mal langsam ein update an der hardware lohnen würde oder ob ich noch warten soll.


Die Frage must du in erster Linie selber beantworten, denn wir wissen hier nicht was du spielst bzw. spielen willst. Wenn für dich das, was du aktuell spielst die Hardware noch ausreichend ist, brauchst du nichts neues.


----------



## Gutgore (12. November 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Die Frage must du in erster Linie selber beantworten, denn wir wissen hier nicht was du spielst bzw. spielen willst. Wenn für dich das, was du aktuell spielst die Hardware noch ausreichend ist, brauchst du nichts neues.


naja zur zeit reicht es mir noch. Aber ich merke schon das ich hier und da bei den neusten spiele runterdrehn muss weil es dann zu sehr fps einbrüche gibt.


----------



## Saireflex (12. November 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen wollte mir auch einen neuen PC zu legen da ich mir aber vorher 100% sicher sein will frage ich mal die Experten hier.
Habe mir diesen PC zusammen gestellt.Ich möchte damit überwiegend Spielen können:z.b. Anno 1404, WOW, FM Manager 2011, würde der PC dafür reichen??
Gibts es in meiner zusammenstellung Sachen die ihr tauschen würdet?
Bin für alle Tipps dankbar falls ich etwas übersehen haben sollte.

Gruß

1 *x*   CPU Lüfter EKL Alpenföhn "Nordwand" rev.B   775, AM2, AM2+, 1366, 1156, AM3, 21 dB(A), 92 m³/h, alle Modelle  € 42,[sup]99*[/sup]  <br class="clear">   1 *x*   Grafikkarten NVIDIA GeForce GTX Point of View GeForce GTX 470   NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470, 1280 MB, 320 Bit, PCIe 2.0 x16  € 214,[sup]90*[/sup]  <br class="clear">   1 *x*   Software OEM Betriebssysteme Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit   Windows, DE, 1 Benutzer  € 79,[sup]90*[/sup]  <br class="clear">   1 *x*   CPU Sockel 1156 Intel® Core™ i5-760 Prozessor   4x 2800 MHz, 4x 256 kByte, 8192 kByte, Lynnfield  € 168,[sup]50*[/sup]  <br class="clear">   1 *x*   Netzteile über 600 Watt Cooler Master RealPower M 620W   620 Watt, EPS, ATX12V 2.3, 8 Stecker, 10 Stecker  € 99,[sup]90*[/sup]  <br class="clear">   1 *x*   Gehäuse Midi Tower Aerocool Vx-9 Pro LE   5x 5,25" extern, 3x 3,5" intern, ATX  € 76,[sup]90*[/sup]  <br class="clear">   1 *x*   DVD-Brenner SATA LG GH-22NS   22 / 8 / 16 fach, 22 / 6 / 12 fach, Serial ATA/150, 16 / 48 fach  € 18,[sup]79*[/sup]  <br class="clear">   1 *x*   Mainboards Sockel 1156 Asus P7P55D EVO   Intel® P55 Express, ATX, 1x PCIe x16, 2x PCIe 2.0 x16, SLI, Crossfire, 1156  € 137,[sup]90*[/sup]  <br class="clear">   1 *x*   Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA Samsung HD103UJ 1 TB   1.000 GB, 8,9/32/7200, € 0,05*, Serial ATA/300  € 49,[sup]99*[/sup]  <br class="clear">  1 *x*   Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-1600 G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600 Kit   4096 MB, CL9 9-9-24, 2, PC3 12800  € 59,[sup]90*[/sup]


----------



## muehe (12. November 2010)

kein RealPower wenn Coolermaster die SilentPro Serie oder auch n Cougar CMX550 , Antec TP-550

keine Samsung F1 da lieber Samsung HD103SJ 1 TB


----------



## Saireflex (12. November 2010)

Rest ist also ok ?

Und ich habe mal gehört das Alternate mir den Lüfter nicht direkt einbauen würde stimmt das ?? (Wegen dem Transport)

Grafikkarte ok oder gibts für das Geld was besseres?


----------



## muehe (12. November 2010)

Kühler weiss ich leider nicht , ruf doch mal an oder schick ne Mail ansonsten selbst montieren 

Grafikkarte würde ich die http://www.alternate....productDetails nehmen


----------



## Kuisito (14. November 2010)

So, meine Frage:

Reicht dieser PC hier (Hier Klicken) fuer Spiele mit sehr guter Graphik? (E.g Crisis und so was)


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. November 2010)

Kuisito schrieb:


> So, meine Frage:
> 
> Reicht dieser PC hier (Hier Klicken) fuer Spiele mit sehr guter Graphik? (E.g Crisis und so was)



muss es denn ein Notebook sein?


----------



## Kuisito (14. November 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> muss es denn ein Notebook sein?



Ja sollte es, da ich sehr viel reise. Desktop PC's sind zwar nett, und bringen auch mehr von der Leistung her, aber mich sprechen Laptops mehr an


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. November 2010)

Nunja schau mal hier:
http://www.notebookguru.de/de/Notebooks/Guru-FIRE-i7-config.html

Konfiguriere das so:
Intel-Core i7-840QM
4096MB RAM
NVidia Geforce GTX460M
500GB Seagate Momentus XT 7200U/M
Wireless-N 1000 Intel
Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit


----------



## Kuisito (14. November 2010)

> Intel® Core&#8482; i7 740QM Prozessor: 4x 1,73 GHz  TurboBoost bis zu  2.93 GHz  Cache  8 MB  Arbeitsspeicher Größe  12288 MB  Technologie  DDR3 SDRAM  Taktung  PC3 10600 (1333 MHz)  Displaygröße  39 cm (15,6")  Auflösung  1920 x 1080 Pixel (WUXGA TFT)  Display-Art  glänzendes Display
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dann nimm ich doch lieber den hier, Geld ist kein Problem


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. November 2010)

12GB Ram brauch kein Gamer, und die GTX460 ist stärker als die GTX280. Außerdem ist der i7-840QM auch besser als der i7-740QM.


----------



## Kuisito (14. November 2010)

Prozessor:
Intel Core i7-840QM 1,86-3,20 GHz 8 MB Level3 Cache
Arbeitsspeicher:
6144 MB DDR3 1333 MHz
Display:
18,4 Zoll FullHD TFT 1920x1080 Pix Glare (spiegelnd)
Gehäuse:
Barebone mit 1x USB 3.0 + 3x USB 2.0
Webcam:
2.0 MegaPixel
Grafikkarte:
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5870 mit 1024MB GDDR5 RAM und DirectX 11
SLI Grafikkarte:
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5870 mit 1024MB GDDR5 RAM und DirectX 11
Optisches Laufwerk:
BlueRay Leser 2x + DVD Brenner 8x
Festplatte:
500 GB Seagate Momentus 7200 U/Minute
2. Festplatte:
500 GB Seagate Momentus 7200 U/Minute
3. Festplatte:
500 GB Seagate Momentus 7200 U/Minute
RAID Konfiguration:
ohne
W-LAN Modul:
Ultimate-N 6300 Intel
Betriebssystem:
Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit (mit Datenträger)
Klingt das ok? ^^

Edit: Gibts n unterschied zwischen Ultimate und Home Premium? Ich mein von der performance her


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. November 2010)

Ne Performanceunterschied gibts nicht. 
Wenn du unbedingt auf Pure Leistung willst kannst du 2x HD5870 nehmen. Alternative hierzu wäre ne GTX480M.
Ansonsten wird das Teil nicht lange ohne Steckdose überleben, dass sollte einem aber klar sein wenn man sowas kauft.


----------



## hänzel (16. November 2010)

Hallo nochmals,

wollte mich herzlich für eure ratschläge bedanken!
bei mir hat sich inzwischen wieder was geändert (bekomme mittwoch nen neuen monitor und will heute abend jetzt meinen pc bestellen), und wollt noch einmal nen link zum komponentenbild posten und absegnen lassen. 
habe zB jetzt nen gutes netzteil ausgesucht.
es gilt je günstiger je besser, am besten mit top preis/leistungsverhältnis. wenn was günstiger geht, bitte sagen !

die konfig :
[attachment=11372:newkonfig.png]


glaube billiger kommt man mit der leistung so nicht weg oder?
danke für 1-2 antworten


----------



## painschkes (17. November 2010)

_Da dir ja irgendwie keiner Antwortet : 

Kannst du so kaufen - viel Spaß damit.

Board sagt mir zwar nichts..aber..wird schon seine Richtigkeit haben ;-)_


----------



## Orias_ (21. November 2010)

*Nachfolgend mal meine Zusammenstellung, ist das so ok?
*
ASRock Extreme3 870 AM3 ATX

AMD Phenom II X4 965 3.40GHz AM3 6MB 125W Black Edition BOX

Netzteil 500W Sharkoon Rush Power SHA-R500M Modular

LG DVD-Brenner GH22NS50 SATA Schwarz Bulk

3x2048MB Kingston ValueRam DDR3-1333 CL9 Kit

1024MB Zotac GeForce GTX 460 AMP! GDDR5 PCIe

Scythe Mugen 2 REV B S754, 939, AM2+,AM3, 775, 1366, 1156

500GB Western Digital Caviar Black WD5001AALS 7200U/m 32MB 3,5" (8,9cm) SATA II

danke für die Hilfe...


----------



## painschkes (21. November 2010)

_Ram zu 2x2GB tauschen (Dualchannel)

Netzteil vllt gegen Coolermaster Silent Pro 500W tauschen - ist aber kein muss - mir sagt das Sharkoon nur nichts.

Rest passt super.
_


----------



## muehe (21. November 2010)

naja die Sharkoon Netzteile gefallen mir immer nich so 

Power auf 12V geringer als z.b. nen Cougar A400

warum 6GB Ram ?

Zotac Amp find ich recht teuer kann man z.b. auch mit dem MSI Afterburner ne günstige 460 auf den Takt bringen


----------



## Orias_ (21. November 2010)

ok. danke Euch, nun habe ich folgende Auswahl:

ASRock Extreme3 870 AM3 ATX

AMD Phenom II X4 965 3.40GHz AM3 6MB 125W Black Edition BOX

LG DVD-Brenner GH22NS50 SATA Schwarz Bulk

Scythe Mugen 2 REV B S754, 939, AM2+,AM3, 775, 1366, 1156

500GB Western Digital Caviar Black WD5001AALS 7200U/m 32MB 3,5" (8,9cm) SATA II

2x2048MB Kingston ValueRam DDR3-1333 CL9 Kit

Netzteil 500W CoolerMaster Silent Pro M500 Modular

1024MB Powercolor Radeon HD 5850 Eyefinity GDDR5 PCIe


RAM und Netzteil und Graka so in Ordnung?


----------



## muehe (21. November 2010)

welche 5850 soll das genau sein ? kannst du evtl. nen Link posten


----------



## painschkes (21. November 2010)

_Ram & Netzteil ja - Grafikkarte würde ich nichtmehr holen - entweder 6850/6870 oder GTX460/470_ - _sonst passt das vollkommen.

/Edit : Er mein warscheinlich diese

_


----------



## Orias_ (21. November 2010)

der link zu der oben genannten Mein Link


Mein Link oder wie wäre die ?


oder könnt ihr mir eine Karte empfehlen? Es äre gut wenn sie von mindfactory wäre, da ich den Rest dort bestellen werde.

Danke


----------



## muehe (21. November 2010)

nee keine Palit 

die 5850 is ok wenns der Abbildung bei MF entspricht

müsste man sich informieren das ATI Design würd ich auch nicht kaufen


----------



## painschkes (21. November 2010)

Orias_ schrieb:


> Mein Link oder wie wäre die ?


_
Sieht schonmal besser aus - meine alte 4870 1GB Sonic Dual Edition von Palit tut heute noch super ihren Dienst (wenn auch nicht bei mir ...)

Aber wie auch immer - diese wäre jetzt meine Empfehlung : Diese

Bei Mindfactory gibts die irgendwie nicht - wieso auch immer _


----------



## Orias_ (21. November 2010)

danke dafür! Die Meinungen gehen ja auseinander über die Palit, werde mich mal nach der Gigabyte umsehen.

Gibts eine empfehlung für eine w-lan karte?

Grüße


----------



## Legendary (22. November 2010)

W-Lan Karte?!

Öhm...sowas holt man sich mittlerweile als Stick für den USB Port von Fritz beispielsweise. Gibts auch von Netgear und anderen Firmen aber ich bevorzuge Fritz. Kosten ca. 20 € und sind teilweise per WPS superleicht zu konfigurieren.

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/991487/AVM-FRITZWLAN-USB-STICK Den hab ich z.B.


----------



## Grabtänzer (24. November 2010)

Hallo,
es hat ein Bisschen gedauert aber jetzt ist meine Gigabyte GTX460 SOC da! Ich habe die heute eingebaut, habe WOW alles auf max gestellt und es sah echt cool aus(heute ist auch passend dazu der Patch 4.0.3a aufgespielt worden)! Habe mich dann nach OG geportet und als ich aus dem Haus rausgelaufen bin ging mein PC einfach aus und startete sofort wieder. Habe mich dann wieder in WOW eingeloggt und nachdem ich ein paar Schritte gelaufen bin ist der PC wieder ausgegangen und ist sofort wieder eingegangen. Im Windows läuft es ohne Probleme und auch das neue Intro von WOW kann ich ohne Probleme gucken.

Woran könnte es liegen, das mein PC einfach reseted? Ist das Netzteil zu schwach? Habe das NT: Raptoxx Professional 1.3 550w

Wenn ja, welches würdet ihr mir dann empfehlen? Soll nicht das teuerste sein aber ein gutes.


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2010)

_Von der Wattzahl her reicht es mehr als aus - die Firma sagt mir aber nichts - oft haben so Chinaböller gern mal nen Knacks weg bzw. brennen fix mal durch.

Vllt kennt ja wer dir Firma.. :-)_


----------



## Kyragan (24. November 2010)

Die Firma ist anscheinend kein totaler Chinaspaß. Der Hauptsitz soll wohl sogar in Deutschland sein. Laut Artikelbeschreibung bei Amazon liegen auf der 12V Rail 30A an, was prinzipiell erstmal ne gute Sache ist. Sieht nicht schlecht aus das Teil.


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2010)

_Na dann passt das ja :-)_


----------



## muehe (24. November 2010)

stell mal spassenshalber Schatten 1-2 Stufen runter und Sichtweite , Multisampling mal reduzieren 

hab im neuen OG teilweise auch nur 45fps :/ sicher mal wieder Addons

am Netzteil liegts glaube nich 30A sind ok

musstest mit Y-Kabeln friemeln oder 2 Pci-e Anschlüsse?ansonsten mal auf die Stränge aufteilen


----------



## Grabtänzer (24. November 2010)

Joa mir wurde auch mal gesagt, dass das NT ganz gut ist. Hat nur leider ein bisschen wenig Anschlüsse. 

Woran könnte es denn sonst liegen?

Ich habe meine alte Graka eingebaut und jetzt nen Icc 25 Raid hinter mir ohne Probleme.

Und ja, musste mit 2 y adaptern arbeiten, das NT hat nur 2 Stränge und an dennen hab ich je einen y adapter drangehangen


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. November 2010)

Der Micro-ATX Multimedia PC

AMD Athlon X2 250e
Cooler Master Gemin II S
ASRock 880GMH/USB3
Samsung Spinpoint F4 320GB
Cougar A350
LG GH22NS50
Lian Li PC-A03B

Preis ca. 350 Euro, wenn man in einem Shop bestellt.
(ohne RAM also nochmal + 30 Euro für 2G


----------



## Hosaka (26. November 2010)

Noch aktuell die Empfehlungen? Oder gibts kein Update für November/Dezember?


----------



## Kyragan (26. November 2010)

Für den November nicht mehr. Der Dezember ist bei mir wieder sehr voll, so dass ich ein Dezemberupdate nicht garantieren kann. Es sollte bis dato eh keinen Unterschied machen, ob man die Teile aus den September-PCs verbaut da sich bis auf die HD68xx Serie nichts getan hat. 
Im Dezember soll wohl noch die HD69xx kommen, aber das steht noch in den Sternen. Das nächste wirkliche Update wird der Januar sein.
Wann es erscheint und wie es aussehen wird kann ich noch nicht sagen. Bis Weihnachten habe ich allerdings mehr als genug zu tun, so dass ich an eurer Stelle nicht mit einem Update rechnen würde. Ich finde derzeit einfach nicht die Zeit, um mich in Ruhe dramzusetzen.


----------



## Hosaka (27. November 2010)

Dann wünsch ich Dir trotzdem eine frohe und besinnliche Weihnachtszeit und möchte Dir an dieser Stelle für den Sticky und seine Aktualität danken. 

Hoffentlich kommst Du vor all dem Streß auch mal dazu eine Pause auf einen der vielen schönen Weihnachtsmärkte innezuhalten und die Zeit ein wenig zu genießen und ich werd dann mal an meinem Weihnachtsgeschenk für dieses Jahr arbeiten^^


----------



## Grabtänzer (29. November 2010)

Hallo,
da keiner antwortet, denke ich mal, das keiner weiss woran es sonst liegen könnte.
Also muss ich mir wohl ein neues NT kaufen, was haltet ihr von diesem?

http://www.alternate...7_530W/137060/?


----------



## mrpilor (29. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich will nun auch mal eine Meinung einfahren:

Gamer System - Priorität hat: WoW Cata auf bestmöglichen einstellungen flüßig spielen zu können (ohne Einschränkungen) - Auflösung; 19xx X xxxx (sry ich weiß es nicht genau auf jedenfall was mit 1900+)

CPU:   Intel Core i5 760 (Quad-Core)
MB:   Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD4, P55 
RAM:   Corsair 2X2GB
GPU:   Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 5870 Rev. 2, 1024MB GDDR5
PSU:   Seasonic S12II-620Bronze 620W ATX 2.2
HDD:   Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II
Kühler:   Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCMG-2100)

wird preislich wohl nicht ganz billig - naja , ich bitte um Meinungen  danke!


----------



## painschkes (29. November 2010)

_Die 5870 würd ich nicht mehr nehmen..

Da würd ich eher die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 470 Super Overclock kaufen - kannst dir ja mal ein paar Benchmarks anschauen._


----------



## mrpilor (29. November 2010)

okay schonmal danke, rest des systems ist ja standard denk ich

wieso is die Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 5870 nicht mehr zu empfehlen? hab in benchmarks gelesen dass sie sehr schnell und leise ist.


----------



## Whee1 (29. November 2010)

Hallo Forum
Da mein alter PC nicht mehr viel hergibt, besorg ich mir einen neuen.
Nun möchte ich nicht all zu viel Geld ausgeben und hab schon einen Computer gefunden
Dich bevor ich einen totalen Mist kaufe, frage ich Euch, ob sich diese Spezifikationen wirklich eignen für WoW. Ich würde gerene WoW auf hoher Grafik und ohne Ruckeln spielen, auch raiden und Arena.

Prozessor: Intel DUAL-Core E5400, 775P,800MHz,2MB,45nm,2.7GHz.
Arbeitsspeicher: 4096MB DDR2 PC-6400, (2x2048M
Grafikkarte: Intel GMA X4500 Integrated Graphics (on Board), bis zu 384MB Shared
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit
Mainboard (weiss nicht, ob wirklich so wichtig): Gigabyte GA-G41M-ES2L with Intel G41 Chipset, FSB 1333, DDR2, SATAII, GLAN

MfG Wheel


----------



## painschkes (29. November 2010)

_@mrpilor - die GTX470 ist manchmal sogar schneller als eine 5870 und dabei (zumindest die Gigabyte) noch leiser/kühler (soweit ich noch richtig informiert bin) - kannst die 5870 natürlich noch kaufen :-)

@Whee1

Wieviel soll das kosten?

Und vorweg : Nein es ist nicht zum spielen geeignet._


----------



## Whee1 (29. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _@mrpilor - die GTX470 ist manchmal sogar schneller als eine 5870 und dabei (zumindest die Gigabyte) noch leiser/kühler (soweit ich noch richtig informiert bin) - kannst die 5870 natürlich noch kaufen :-)
> 
> @Whee1
> 
> ...



Desktop mit Maus und Tastatur, insgesat 400 Euro.

Was ist denn nicht geeignet? Grafikkarte kann man ja immernoch austauschen, da ich im Moment nicht viel zur Verfügung habe. 
Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. November 2010)

Whee1 schrieb:


> Desktop mit Maus und Tastatur, insgesat 400 Euro.
> 
> Was ist denn nicht geeignet? Grafikkarte kann man ja immernoch austauschen, da ich im Moment nicht viel zur Verfügung habe.
> Danke für die Antwort



Die Grafikkarte kann WoW vieleicht darstellen. Schätzungsweise 10FPS. Die Technik ist mehr als veraltet, mein Pc setzt auf die selbe, den hab ich aber schon 3 Jahre.


----------



## painschkes (29. November 2010)

_Mit Maus+Tastatur und Zusammengebaut für 400€ - das ist heftig..

Hier mal ein Beispiel - sollte für WoW total ausreichen (die 5670 aufjeden Fall)

Beispiel : 

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27129&agid=1242 - Athlon II X2 250
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28151&agid=689 - Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28607&agid=631 - Xigmatek Asgard
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=36386&agid=240 - Cougar A 400W
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27402&agid=699 - LG GH22NS50
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=34992&agid=1232 - ASRock 770 Extreme3
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=38042&agid=1192 - 4GB Corsair DDR3 1333MHz CL9
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=30720&agid=717 - Sapphire HD5670
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=33351&agid=759 - Wintech G3 
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=25191&agid=754 - Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=746&agid=829 - Zusammenbau

macht dann : 400,97€

Ist natürlich überall gespart..aber bei dem Budget (+Zusammenbau , +Tastatur , +Maus) nicht anders möglich.._


----------



## Whee1 (29. November 2010)

Vielen Dank painschkes
Echt nett von dir, werde das dann wohl so kaufen
mfg


----------



## Grabtänzer (29. November 2010)

Kann mir mal bitte einer sagen, ob das NT ( http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Netzteil/be_quiet!/Pure_Power_L7_530W/137060/? ) gut ist oder ein anderes empfehlen?


----------



## mrpilor (29. November 2010)

Auch von mir nochmal ein Danke! ich werd dann morgen im Laden entscheiden^^

So oder so müssten beide Grakas für WoW cata mehr als ausreichen?

und jetz bin ich stad


----------



## painschkes (29. November 2010)

_Mehr als das - reichen beide für alles derzeit.

Kenne kein Spiel was mit den Karten nicht läuft.. :-)

@Grabtänzer 

Der Link geht (bei mir?) nicht.._


----------



## Grabtänzer (29. November 2010)

Hmm seltsam, bei mir funktioniert der Link.

Es ist das: *be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W*

*
*


----------



## painschkes (29. November 2010)

_Ordentliches Netzteil - kann man kaufen :-)_


----------



## Grabtänzer (29. November 2010)

Kann man? Hört sich ja nicht wirklich überzeugt an  Gibts ein besseres in dem Preisbereich?


----------



## painschkes (29. November 2010)

_Nene - ist ein ordentliches Teil - kannst du ohne bedenken kaufen :-)_


----------



## Grabtänzer (29. November 2010)

Ok, danke dir!


----------



## Whee1 (30. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Mit Maus+Tastatur und Zusammengebaut für 400€ - das ist heftig..
> 
> Hier mal ein Beispiel - sollte für WoW total ausreichen (die 5670 aufjeden Fall)
> 
> ...



Wenn ich das so jetzt kaufen würde, fehlten da nicht noch Kabel und einen USB Controler (?)und Harddisk Controler?
mfg


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2010)

_Nö - Kabel sind dabei.

Ausserdem kommt der Rechner ja zusammengebaut bei dir an._


----------



## PCDummy (30. November 2010)

hi,

da wohl keine neue PC Zusammenstellung für dezember erarbeitet wird (schade^^), hätt ich ne Frage bzw. ich bin auf der suche nach einem "Gamer" PC der um die rund 600-750€ kostet.
Ich spiel zurzeit Hauptsächlich WC3 (kein WoW), SC2. Zwischendurch aber auch mal CSS. Also jetz nich umbedingt die große Leistungs Anforderung, allerdings, wenn ich mir nen neuen pc hol, soll der schon auch paar jahre halten, auch für neuere Spiele wie DiabloIII (kommt wohl 2011 raus) etc. 
Sonst ist alles vorhanden (Bilschirm, Maus etc. - evtl sogar nen Gehäuse)
Betriebssystem hätt ich auch.

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

PS. zurzeit hab ich nen laptop, der aber den Geist aufgegeben hat -.-´

grüße


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2010)

_Soll er zusammengebaut ankommen oder machst du das selbst?_


----------



## PCDummy (30. November 2010)

besser zusammen gebaut, kostet im schnitt etwa 20&#8364; oder?

achja bräuchte auch min. einen HDMI anschluss. etc. bzw is das mittlerweile schon standart?

wäre auch vorteilhaft, wenn er nich allzulaut ist und auch mal 1-2 tage durchlaufen könnte ohne probs. Aber auf die extra wünsche muss nich umbedingt eingegangen werden xD


----------



## PCDummy (1. Dezember 2010)

hab mir mal einen zusammengestellt:

https://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/index.php?id=8

Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard (CPC-T55DB-U01) - https://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/index.php?show=product_info&ArtNr=22311

Grafikkarte: Gigabyte (Retail) GTX460 OC 1024MB HDMI/DVI - https://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/index.php?show=product_info&ArtNr=28185
Mainboard: ASRock 870 Extreme3 AMD870 - https://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/index.php?show=product_info&ArtNr=28629
Festplatte: 3.5" WD 500GB WD5000AAKS 7200U/m 16MB - https://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/index.php?show=product_info&ArtNr=12706
Laufwerk: Sony (Bulk) AD7260S SATA schwarz - https://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/index.php?show=product_info&ArtNr=27112
CPU: AMD PhenomII X4 955 Black Edition 4x3.20GHz boxed - https://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/index.php?show=product_info&ArtNr=22118
Kühler: Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - AMD/Intel (geht der auch für diesen CPU/AM3?) https://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/index.php?show=product_info&ArtNr=24111
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB CORSAIR CL9 XMS NewDesign PC3-10666 KIT - https://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/index.php?show=product_info&ArtNr=22724
Netzteil: 430W be quiet! Pure Power BQT L7 - https://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/index.php?show=product_info&ArtNr=23401

was sagt ihr? liegt bei ca 625&#8364; + Zusammenbaun(evtl noch Versand), für Optimierungen wäre ich dankbar.
Wollte nen Preisvergleich bei Hardwareversand, allerdings führt der nicht alle Komponenten -.-


----------



## Dexis (3. Dezember 2010)

Hey,

ich setze mich momentan mit der Situation auseinander u.a. zum Start von WoW:Catacylsm einen neuen Rechner zuzulegen. Mein derzeitiger PC ist schon länger nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand (wurde in den letzten Jahren mehrfach aufgerüstet) und soll jetzt grundsätzlich ersetzt werden. Nun bewege ich mich dank der Situation als Student/Fachschüler nur in einem relativ begrenzten Budgetrahmen (400-450 Euro inkl. Versandkosten ist das absolute Maximum).
Deshalb hat mir allein schon die "Budget-Variante" von Seite 1 sehr gut gefallen. 
_Details:
CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 550 BE
Kühlung: boxed
Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5750
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7
Mainboard: ASRock 870 Extreme3
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS40 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard
Netzteil: Cougar A400
_
Die Vorstellung dieser Variante ist allerdings wohl ein paar Monate alt, deshalb wären meine Fragen:
- Würdet ihr diese Zusammenstellung weiterhin empfehlen?
- Gibt es die o.g. Komponenten mittlerweile (noch) günstiger?
- Gibt es mittlerweile erweiterte/verbesserte Modelle, die jetzt soviel kosten wie die "alten" Teile im August?
- Ich kenne mich mit dem Zusammenstellen von Hardware wirklich kaum aus. Lohnt es sich auch bei dieser günstigen Variante, alles selber zusammen zu bauen?

Freue mich auf eure Antworten.
Danke.

Dexis


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2010)

_Also sofern WoW keine Quadcores unterstützt (hab ich jetzt keine Ahnung) könntest du zb sowas nehmen : 

Athlon II X2 260
Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
Xigmatek Asgard
Cougar A 400W
LG GH22NS50
ASRock 790GX Pro
4GB Corsair DDR3 1333MHz CL9
Sapphire Vapor-X 5770
Zusammenbau

449,26€

Bist dann mit Versandkosten bei etwas über 450€ - könntest aber auch die HIS HD5770 nehmen - dann sinds : 435,94€ und somit bist du dann mit Versandkosten unter 450€_..


----------



## Blut und Donner (3. Dezember 2010)

Mainboard lieber: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=36056&agid=1232


----------



## muehe (3. Dezember 2010)

CPU : x2 250 kost nochmal 10Euro als der x2 260 is im Verhältnis besser für 200Mhz weniger oder nimmst gleich n X3 440-450

wobei der 550 BE auch nicht schlecht ist grösserer Cache leichter zu takten dank BE und evtl. kannst auch n X3 oder X4 drauss machen über ACC

würde dann aber nochn Kühler mitbestellen Richtung Scythe Katana 3 der wird auch montiert und min. 1 Lüfter für hinten z.b. http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=30981&agid=42 oder http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=36288&agid=42


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2010)

Dexis schrieb:


> (400-450 Euro inkl. Versandkosten ist das absolute Maximum).



_Habt ihr überlesen..?_


----------



## muehe (3. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Habt ihr überlesen..?_



ja aber nicht durchgerechnet  

würd dann wie gesagt den X2 250 für ca. 50 Euro nehmen und die normale Sapphire 5770 für ca. 112 spart nochmal bissl kannst ja dann gucken ob nochn Lüfter und der Kühler ins Budget passt ansonsten bei Zeiten mal einen bestellen

ansonsten alles ok


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2010)

_Hardwareversand verbaut anscheinend keine Kühler mehr.. (ausser die Boxed-Dinger) - hab schon ne Mail geschrieben aber keine Antwort bekommen._


----------



## muehe (3. Dezember 2010)

garkeine mehr wäre mir neu 

naja is ja leicht eingebaut son Ding und für den 250er sollte der boxed erstmal gehen evtl. im Bios noch bissl beruhigen

naja mal Mail abwarten


----------



## zNx (4. Dezember 2010)

Preis ca. 450€
CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 550 BE
Kühlung: boxed
Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5750
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7
Mainboard: ASRock 870 Extreme3
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS40 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard
Netzteil: Cougar A400

wo kann ich mir den zusammenbauen lassen?


----------



## Deadlock (4. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich stehe auch kurz davor, mir einen neuen Rechner zu bestellen (spiele im Moment nur WoW). Ich hab schon eifrig das Forum gelesen und mich für die 600 Euro Variante entschieden. Da ich mir den Pc gerne zusammen bauen lassen möchte und mir das alles in allem bei Hardwareversand am günstigsten erscheint, hier mal was ich bestellen würd:

LG GH22NS40/NS30 bare schwarz SATA II
Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)
ASRock 890GX Extreme3, AM3, ATX
Sapphire HD 5770 1GB GDDR5 PCI-Express
Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz
AMD Phenom II X4 945 Box 125W, Sockel AM3
4GB-Kit G-Skill PC3-10667U CL9
Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 500 Watt


Plus Zusammenbau und Windows 7 64 bit nochmal 100 Tacken, komme ich auf 637,24 €, was schön in mein Budget ( - 650 ) passt. Wär das so in Ordnung,
oder gibts für das gleiche Geld schon was besseres? Taugt Hardwareversand was? 
Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2010)

_Kannst du ohne Bedenken so holen - für ein paar Euro mehr gibts zwar den Phenom II X4 955 aber der 945er reicht für WoW (und auch alles andere) mehr als aus.

Hier noch ein anderes Beispiel (bin zu faul die Links schön zu machen ...) : 

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27574&agid=1242 - Phenom II X4 945
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28151&agid=689 Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28607&agid=631 - Xigmatek Asgard
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27970&agid=240 - BeQuiet PurePower 530W
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27402&agid=699 - LG GH22NS50
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=36056&agid=1232 - ASRock 870 Extreme3
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=38051&agid=1192 - 4GB Corsair DDR3 1333MHz CL9
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=38262&agid=707 - MSI 460GTX Cyclone
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28239&agid=185 - Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=746&agid=829 - Zusammenbau

645,79€

Für WoW reicht deine Zusammenstellung aber auch vollkommen aus._


----------



## Deadlock (4. Dezember 2010)

Super, vielen Dank! Deine Variante werd ich mir gleich mal anschauen :-)


----------



## Matotomato (5. Dezember 2010)

Kurze Frage mal, und zwar wie kann man die verschiedenen PC Varrianten zu Spielen wie WOW und Hdro einordnen, also grafisch her.
Gut wär wenn mir einer sagen könnte, wie sich der pc für 850,- bei diesen Spielen grafisch macht ?


----------



## Konov (5. Dezember 2010)

Matotomato schrieb:


> Kurze Frage mal, und zwar wie kann man die verschiedenen PC Varrianten zu Spielen wie WOW und Hdro einordnen, also grafisch her.
> Gut wär wenn mir einer sagen könnte, wie sich der pc für 850,- bei diesen Spielen grafisch macht ?



Mit der 850 Euro Variante kannste beides auf maximalen Details spielen.


----------



## PCDummy (6. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hardwareversand verbaut anscheinend keine Kühler mehr.. (ausser die Boxed-Dinger) - hab schon ne Mail geschrieben aber keine Antwort bekommen._



hast du mittlerweile schon ne antwort? Ich hab jetz auch ne mail geschrieben, wegen dem kühler verbau, aber noch keine infos bekommen.


----------



## painschkes (6. Dezember 2010)

_Jain..die haben mir ne total Blöde anwort gegeben..die meinten wenn jemand einen Rechner bestellt und einen extra Kühler mit auswählt dann kriegen sie die Information das der Kühler verbaut werden soll.

Aber letztens hatte ich von jemandem die Meldung das bei ihm der Kühler nicht verbaut war..

Also sogesehen bin ich immernoch nicht schlauer was das anbelangt.. _


----------



## Konov (6. Dezember 2010)

Ist echt nervig bei HWV, es fehlen ständig Teile. Hab meine PC Konfig, die ich Mitte der Woche bestellen wollte schon 5 mal umgestellt. 
Täglich ist irgendein neues Bauteil nicht mehr auf Lager.


----------



## PCDummy (6. Dezember 2010)

geht mir auch so Konov -.-´

Ich werd die Konf. jetz einfach bestellen (auch wenn teile atm nich verfügbar sind). Falls sie den Kühler nicht miteinbauen, muss ich halt selber ran.

und ein Danke an alle für die Hilfe 

hier meine konfig: http://img256.imageshack.us/i/pckonfig.png/


----------



## Konov (6. Dezember 2010)

Naja zusammenbauen mach ich selbst. 

Aber es ist echt doof, wenn man eine Bestellung tätigt und letztlich für alle Teile über eine Woche warten muss, weil irgendein Teil nicht auf Lager ist.
Ich weiß auch nicht ob sie jedes Teil einzeln liefern oder alle zusammen, aber denke mal sie versuchen alles in eine Lieferung zu stecken.


----------



## B3N€ (6. Dezember 2010)

ICh würde auf garkeinenfall http://www1.hardware...36056&agid=1232 nehmen war vor einer woche beim Pc Laden bei mir ina Stadt und der meinte das das Motherboard totaler müll wäre. Würde schnell kaputt gehen und die leistung wäre mit anderen in dem Preisbereich nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## Kyragan (6. Dezember 2010)

Dein Link funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Konov (6. Dezember 2010)

B3N€ schrieb:


> ICh würde auf garkeinenfall http://www1.hardware...36056&agid=1232 nehmen war vor einer woche beim Pc Laden bei mir ina Stadt und der meinte das das Motherboard totaler müll wäre. Würde schnell kaputt gehen und die leistung wäre mit anderen in dem Preisbereich nicht vergleichbar.



Hab den Link zusammengeschustert, du meinst das ASRock 870 Extreme 3 Board?
Also ich hab da bisher nur gutes von gehört. Der Preis ist natürlich sehr gut und das Board bietet alles was auch andere Boards bieten die aber gerne 30 Euro mehr kosten.

Ich glaube im Übrigen nicht, dass die Technik-Experten hier im Forum das jedem empfehlen würden, wenn es so ein Schrott wäre. 
Die Zeiten in denen ASRock scheiß Boards gebaut haben, sind angeblich vorbei. ^^


----------



## Chris1903 (9. Dezember 2010)

Hey,

ich such nen guten "Multimedia Rechner" für meine Eltern. Wäre halt viel für Office und Internet, aber durchaus auch mal nen Foto bearbeiten und hier und da auch mal nen Homevideo schneiden und wenns sich lohnt n Blu-Ray Laufwerk rein.
Monitor ham se nen 23'', preislich sollte es sich im Rahmen von 600 +/- 50 € abspielen, so cirka. 
Lieg ich da mit dem Empfehlungsrechner für 600 richtig, oder sollte ich beispielsweise die Grafikkarte gegen nen besseren Prozzi oder so tauschen?

Ich dachte dran das ganze bei Atelco zu bestellen, die ham halt ne Niederlassung in Dresden, wo meine Eltern wohnen. Hat da jemand schonmal mit Erfahrungen gemacht?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus.

MfG der Chris


----------



## Konov (9. Dezember 2010)

Chris1903 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich such nen guten "Multimedia Rechner" für meine Eltern. Wäre halt viel für Office und Internet, aber durchaus auch mal nen Foto bearbeiten und hier und da auch mal nen Homevideo schneiden und wenns sich lohnt n Blu-Ray Laufwerk rein.
> Monitor ham se nen 23'', preislich sollte es sich im Rahmen von 600 +/- 50 € abspielen, so cirka.
> ...



Da kannst du eigentlich fast alles kaufen, würde mich nach Marken-PCs von ACER & Co. umschauen.
Wenn überhaupt nicht gespielt wird, ist die Grafikkarte also ziemlich unwichtig.


----------



## Kyragan (9. Dezember 2010)

"Marken-PCs", auch überteuerter Chinaschrott genannt. 

Atelco ist preislich ganz ok, aber deren Sortiment ist nicht das größte. Wenn du im Laden kaufen willst, dann bestell die Teile denn auf Vorrat haben sie die oft nicht. Ich schau nachher, was sich machen lässt. Ich nehme an, dass keine Spiele gespielt werden sollen, sondern eher CPU-lastige Aufgaben bewältigt werden sollen?


----------



## Chris1903 (10. Dezember 2010)

Jupp - eigentlich nur so Foto - Videosachen, vielleicht mal nen Flugsimulator oder nen anderes älteres Spiel, aber das ist die Ausnahme.


----------



## Blut und Donner (10. Dezember 2010)

AMD Athlon X2 *250e*
Cooler Master Gemin II S
ASRock 890GM Pro3, *890GX*
G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7
Samsung Spinpoint F4 320GB
*G.SKill Phoenix Pro 60GB*
Cougar A300
LG Electronics *BH10LS30*
*Lian Li *PC-A03B
Windows 7 Home Premium

Schätzungsweise um die 500 Euro, es ist hier allerdings nur das Feinste vom Feinsten verbaut! SSD(!), Bluraybrenner(!), neuster und funktionsreichester Mainboardchipsatz, tolles Gehäuse, undervoltete CPU... hier lässt sich also noch ordentlich sparen nach möglichkeit.

Hierbei handelt es sich um einem PC im Formfaktor micro-atx. 

schau dir doch mal die einzelnen Teile auf www.gh.de an.

Falls eine stärkere Grafikkarte gewünscht ist würde ich zu folgenenden Komponenten greifen:
Netzteil: Cougar SE400
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD5750


----------



## Kyragan (11. Dezember 2010)

CPU würde ich wohl was leistungsstärkeres wählen. Im idle sind die Unterschiede nicht sehr groß, aber wenn Leistung gebraucht wird ist sie da. Ich persönlich möchte nicht mit nem Low-Voltage Dual Core Fotos bearbeiten wollen. Ansonsten kann man das durchaus so machen.
OnBoard-Grafik sollte reichen. Wenns mal dochn Spielchen mehr wird vllt. ne HD5670 nehmen. Das sollte für ältere Spiele ausreichen und kostet auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## Chris1903 (12. Dezember 2010)

Hey - leider haben die bei Atelco nen Großteil von dem Zeugs nicht. So hab ich dann mal was eigenes Zusammengestellt.
Grafikkarte hab ich jetzt auch weggelassen und mir gedacht, dass ich auf Clarkdale setzte. Taugt die integrierte GPU was?
Wie läuft das dann eigentlich praktisch, hängt da am Prozessor noch nen HDMI-Ausgang dran oder läuft das übers Mainbord?
So und das sind nun die Teile:

Intel Core i3-550 Box 4096Kb, LGA1156
 Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2
Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/orange, ohne Netzteil
Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80plus - 400 Watt
4GB-Kit G-Skill 1600-787 ECO ULV
Western Digital Caviar SE16 500GB SATA II 16MB
ASUS P7P55D-E, Intel P55, ATX, DDR3
LG BH10LS30 Blu-Ray Brenner bulk
Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)
Gesamtpreis=652,99€

Kann man das so machen?


----------



## Kyragan (12. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du die Clarkdale GPU nutzen willst musst du ein H55 oder Q57 Board nehmen. Ich würde für solche Zwecke eher ein mATX oder ITX-Board  nehmen und ein passendes, kleines Case dazu.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Dezember 2010)

Jemand nen Vorschlag für einen Rechner für ~500€?
Ich habe selbst nur alle 3-4 Jahre Ahnung von PCs wenn ich mir selber einen neuen zusammenstelle, nun sitzt aber mein Dad hier und will für ne Freundin Teile raussuchen. Gebraucht wird der PC hauptsächlich für Multimedia Kram, brennen, gucken und bearbeiten von diversen Medien, sonst halt fürs Surfen usw usf.

Er hat sich jetzt was rausgesucht was ungefähr so aussieht:
Netzteil: 420W LC-Power 120mm LC6420
Prozessor: AMD-64 AM3 Box Phenom II X4 965 3,40
HDD: 750GB Samsung HD753LJ SATA 
Brenner: SATA Samsung SH-S223C bulk black
Graka: ATI PCI-Express 1024MB HD5670 XFX
Mainboard: Asrock N68C-S UCC DDR2/DDR3 VGA
Ram: 1333 4096MB 2KIT Kingston CL9
Gehäuse: Midi CoolerMaster Elite RC-331

+Windows 7 64bit
= 590€

Ist das in Ordnung oder würdet ihr was ändern? In dem Budget vielleicht doch noch nen BlueRay Laufwerk/Brenner? Was sagt ihr?


----------



## Kyragan (12. Dezember 2010)

Ne lass ma. Die CPU ist uralt, das Netzteil kannst du auch vergessen. Das Mainboard ist auch dementsprechend (ver)alt(et).
Festplatte sieht auch nach was älterem aus.

Wenn gar keine Spiele gespielt werden sollen: 
Mainboard: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a527593.html
CPU: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a429793.html. Alternativ wäre auch ein Quad möglich im Budget, aber vom Anforderungsprofil keinesfalls nötig.
Dann die Grafikkarte weglassen. Die Onboard-Grafik tuts dann auch locker.

Falls doch mal n Spiel angeworfen wird behältst du die Grafikkarte und ersetzt das Mainboard durch dieses hier: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a532267.html

Netzteil in jeder Variante: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a543127.html
HDD: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a447077.html oder http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a447820.html . Je nach Platzbedarf.


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Dezember 2010)

Chris1903 schrieb:


> Hey - leider haben die bei Atelco nen Großteil von dem Zeugs nicht. So hab ich dann mal was eigenes Zusammengestellt.
> Grafikkarte hab ich jetzt auch weggelassen und mir gedacht, dass ich auf Clarkdale setzte. Taugt die integrierte GPU was?
> Wie läuft das dann eigentlich praktisch, hängt da am Prozessor noch nen HDMI-Ausgang dran oder läuft das übers Mainbord?
> So und das sind nun die Teile:
> ...



Wobei die IntelOnBoardGrafik auch nicht so der Hammer ist, das ist die HD4290 doch merklich besser.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Dezember 2010)

Wenn wirklich kein Spiel gespielt wird tuts auch die Intel-IGP. Wenn nicht dann lieber mindestens ne AMD-IGP oder ne kleine Midrange-Grafikkarte. Für Office und Surfen reicht die GMA HD aus, für alles andere... vergiss es. 
Andernfalls: Auf Sandy Bridge warten. Auch dort gibts wieder Dual Cores und deren IGP ist deutlich stärker als die der Clarkdales.


----------



## Chris1903 (12. Dezember 2010)

muss ich bei mATX Mainboards irgendwas beachten oder sind die halt nur kleiner als ATX?


----------



## Kyragan (12. Dezember 2010)

Oft haben sie ne etwas geringere Ausstattung, weil einfach weniger Platz auf dem Board sind. In der Regel ists aber völlig unerheblich. Ich würde einfach ein mATX oder ITX-Board nehmen weil man die genauso mit AM3 bzw. LGA1156 bekommt und so ein viel kleineres, handlicheres Gehäuse bekommt. Ist natürlich mehr oder weniger Luxus, aber wenn ich meinen Eltern nen PC zusammenstellen würde dann wärs eben so ein kleiner, leiser und schicker PC. Den kann man notfalls auch ins Wohnzimmer stellen.


----------



## Viceland (14. Dezember 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> ASRocks Core Unlock Funktion ist auch mit am Start. Wer also Glück hat bekommt 2 Kerne geschenkt.



Uhm was?
Also ich habe das board und einen CPU aus der gleichen "Serie", den 555 BE glaube ich.


----------



## Kyragan (14. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt imo BIOS ne Funktion, die sich "ASRock Core Unlock" oder "ACU" nennt. Dort kann man kerne freischalten insofern sie nicht deaktiviert worden, weil sie defekt sind. Nen Versuch ists wert.
Ne genaue Anleitung findet sich im Forumdeluxx.


----------



## Viceland (14. Dezember 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Es gibt imo BIOS ne Funktion, die sich "ASRock Core Unlock" oder "ACU" nennt. Dort kann man kerne freischalten insofern sie nicht deaktiviert worden, weil sie defekt sind. Nen Versuch ists wert.
> Ne genaue Anleitung findet sich im Forumdeluxx.



Uhm habs jetzt mal probiert, wie es in nem video von asrock beschrieben wurde,

booten dauert jetzt länger (was sich wahrscheinlich ändert wenn ich es abstelle) und Coretemp zeigt mir weiterhin nur zwei cores an, mal mit CPU-Z Probieren oder ist es wirklich nur ein zweikerner? :c


Uhm kannst du mir die anleitung mal linken? Finde sie leider nicht.


----------



## Kyragan (14. Dezember 2010)

Wie sehen denn die Optionen aus? Kannst du auswählen, wie viele Kerne freigeschaltet/genutzt werden sollen oder kannst du ACU nur ein bzw. ausschalten?
Wenn du Pech hast hast du tatsächlich ne CPU die zwei defekte Kerne hat. Es ist keine Garantie, aber kommt durchaus häufiger vor, dass man Kerne freischalten kann. Eventuell hattest du auch einfach kein Glück. 

Du könntest alternativ auch mal ein BIOS-Update versuchen. Die sicherste Methode um zu erkennen, ob Kerne freigeschalten worden sind ist CPU-Z. Im übrigen nicht verwirren lassen: Von frei geschalteten CPUs kann man die Kerntemperaturen nicht auslesen. Dort müsste man sich an der CPU-Temperatur orientieren, die meist etwa 4-5°C unter der Kerntemperatur liegt.


----------



## Viceland (14. Dezember 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wie sehen denn die Optionen aus? Kannst du auswählen, wie viele Kerne freigeschaltet/genutzt werden sollen oder kannst du ACU nur ein bzw. ausschalten?
> Wenn du Pech hast hast du tatsächlich ne CPU die zwei defekte Kerne hat. Es ist keine Garantie, aber kommt durchaus häufiger vor, dass man Kerne freischalten kann. Eventuell hattest du auch einfach kein Glück.
> 
> Du könntest alternativ auch mal ein BIOS-Update versuchen. Die sicherste Methode um zu erkennen, ob Kerne freigeschalten worden sind ist CPU-Z. Im übrigen nicht verwirren lassen: Von frei geschalteten CPUs kann man die Kerntemperaturen nicht auslesen. Dort müsste man sich an der CPU-Temperatur orientieren, die meist etwa 4-5°C unter der Kerntemperatur liegt.



Uhm also ich hab jetzt nur UCC enabled gedrückt : D


----------



## Chris1903 (16. Dezember 2010)

Hey - ich nochmal,

ich hab noch n paar kleine Änderungen gemacht und wollt nochmal fragen ob man den jetzt so bestellen kann:

Prozzi: AMD Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3 / Intel Core i3-550 Box 4096Kb, LGA1156
Mainboard: ASRock 890GM Pro3, Sockel AM3, mATX / Gigabyte GA-H55M-USB3, Intel H55, mATX, DDR3, PCI-Express
Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar GreenPower 1TB HDD Western Digital10EARS
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB-Kit G-Skill 1600-787 ECO ULV
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/orange, ohne Netzteil 
Netzteil: Cougar A 450 Watt
GraKa: Powercolor HD5570 1GB DDR3
BluRAy: LG CH10LS20 Blu-Ray ROM Bulk
DVD: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz (ich weiß brauch man nicht unbedingt, ist aber gewünscht)
Kartenlesegerät Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz

Und hinten dran mal wieder die altbekannte Frage: Was ist besser Intel oder AMD?
Was wäre denn ein hübsches µATX Gehäuse? Bekomm ich da noch alle Komponenten rein?

Vielen Dank allerseits - der Chris


----------



## Kyragan (16. Dezember 2010)

Hübsch? Lian Li PC-V351!


----------



## Shourijo (16. Dezember 2010)

Habe ich auch und muss echt sagen ein schnuckeliges Gehäuse  Und es wirkt alles sehr edel.


----------



## Viceland (16. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht solltest du auch noch erwähnen, das man die Prozessoren IMMER boxed kaufen sollte, egal ob man den kühler benutzen wird oder nicht.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Dezember 2010)

Nahezu alle CPUs sind boxed gelistet. Wo es anders ist, ist die Kühlung eh boxed wenn ich das grad so überblicke. Sollte sich eigentlich ausgehen, aber trotzdem danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Viceland (16. Dezember 2010)

sorry totalen denkfehler gehabt (hab nur gesehen was unter Prozessor stand und nicht geschaut das under kühlung boxed, steht)


----------



## Stasjan (20. Dezember 2010)

Hey Leute,
ich hab mich entschlossen zu Weihanchten einen neuen Rechner zu holen,hier die Übersicht:
CPU: http://www3.hardware...26625&agid=1242
Motherboard: http://www3.hardware...34991&agid=1232
Festplatte: http://www3.hardware...=28151&agid=689
RAM: http://www3.hardware...=29672&agid=119
Gehäuse: http://www3.hardware...=32897&agid=631
Netzteil: http://www3.hardware...=23718&agid=240
Grafikkarte: http://www3.hardware...28979&agid=1004
DVD: http://www3.hardware...=23095&agid=699

Ist der PC aus dem Sticky für 600€ (auch wenn die Konfiguration ein bisschen älter sein sollte).
Würdet ihr da noch was ändern,oder würde es so ausreichen?

mfg,
Stasjan


----------



## Konov (21. Dezember 2010)

Stasjan schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich hab mich entschlossen zu Weihanchten einen neuen Rechner zu holen,hier die Übersicht:
> CPU: http://www3.hardware...26625&agid=1242
> Motherboard: http://www3.hardware...34991&agid=1232
> ...




Wenns der Sticky ist, ist es vollkommen i.O., aber anstatt der 5770 würde ich persönlich zur GTX460 tendieren. Das ist aber wohl geschmackssache da beide recht schnell sind. Glaub die 460 ist etwas teurer.


----------



## Matotomato (21. Dezember 2010)

Hi 
wollt mal fragen, was ist der unterschied zwischen den beiden Grafikkarten 

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=36449&agid=707

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=36451&agid=707

vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Blut und Donner (21. Dezember 2010)

Matotomato schrieb:


> Hi
> wollt mal fragen, was ist der unterschied zwischen den beiden Grafikkarten
> 
> http://www2.hardware...=36449&agid=707
> ...



die eine wird übertaktet sein.

nimm am besten diese hier: http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=38262&agid=707


----------



## Zefrion (1. Januar 2011)

guten morgen alle zusammen im neuen jahr 

ich wollte mal fragen wie es bei Kyragan aussieht ob es neue zusammenstellungen gibt für dieses jahr, bzw ob es lohnt noch bis februar zu warten weil es da etwas neues gibt

mfg Zefrion


----------



## Kyragan (1. Januar 2011)

Anfang Januar kommt Intels neue CPU-Generation. Voraussichtlich am 20. Januar Nvidias GTX560, die hoffentlich noch mal sehr attraktiv wird. Ich persönlich werde Mitte nächster Woche einen neuen Thread eröffnen, wenn ichs zeitlich schaffe und dann am 20. Januar ein eventuelles Update machen.


----------



## Kartonics (1. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute,

ist 

Chieftec DF-02B-B
Asrock N68-GE3 UCC
AMD Athlon II X2 260 (2x 3,1 GHz)
2 GB DDR3-1333
Zalman CNPS 7000C-AlCu
400W Netzteil
DVD-Brenner
500GB Festplatte
ein guter pc für wow?


----------



## Kyragan (1. Januar 2011)

Negativ.
Das Board ist veralteter Billigramsch, ne Grafikkarte hat das Ding gar nicht erst (Onboard Grafik reicht nie zum zocken), 2GB RAM ist imo auch zu wenig und "400W Netzteil" kann quasi alles sein, nur nix gutes...


----------



## Kartonics (1. Januar 2011)

aso thx


----------



## Zefrion (2. Januar 2011)

danke dir chef, dann warte ich mal noch etwas ab und werde dann ende januar/anfang februar euch nochmal nerven ;P


----------



## Kyragan (3. Januar 2011)

Erste Sandy Bridge Tests sind online... Da wird wohl einiges durcheinander gewürfelt. In Sachen CPUs hab ich bisher ne ungefähre Vorstellung. Interessant wird es jedoch vor allem bei den Mainboards, zu denen es leider quasi keine Erfahrungsberichte gibt.


----------



## Hosaka (4. Januar 2011)

Frohes neues Jahr liebe Mitmenschen,

ich freu mich schon auf Deinen neuen Post, bzw. das Update das Du für den 20. 01.11 vorgesehen hast. So langsam juckts in den Fingern und ich will auch nen neuen PC.^^


----------



## Xandars (5. Januar 2011)

Hosaka schrieb:


> Update das Du für den 20. 01.11 vorgesehen hast



aah gut, wollte schon sowas fragen ob es mal aktuelles gibt wo man nur noch copy paste bei der bestellung machen könnte  

denke schon seit einem Jahr drüber nach nen Rechner zu holen und denke wird mal Zeit. zwar läuft alles.. aber kann alles mal schneller werden  der rechner hat sich nach 5 jahren mehr als bezahlt gemacht


----------

